# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ¯°•.¸¸.•°¯°•.¸¸.•°¯ قــصــة ريــــــم ¯°•.¸¸.•°¯°•.¸¸.•°¯

## P!nk Cream

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
احم احم  
يعني هذه اول مررة احط فيها قصة متسلسلة أمبا تفااعل مو تفشلوني  
ترى بعدين باصــــيــــح  :sad2:   :sila:   
حليوووة ترى هي  
انزين  


قـــــــصـــــة ريــــــــــــــــم 

** الجزء الأول **

*ــ أول زهرة تفتحت في حياتي ــ* 
*تحت الظلام الدامس و المطر الشديد و نحو الساعة الثانية صباحا ً ، لم أكن أتخيل بأن هناك ثمّة بيوت ذات مصابيح مشتعلة ، سوى بيتي أنا ، فقد كانت زوجتي تضع المولودة الأولى ، تركتها مع جارتنا و غدوت أمشي قرب الغرفة قلقا ً .......* 
*إلا أن سمعت ذلك الصوت .... صوت بكاء طفل .... و فورا ً خرجت الجارة من تلك الغرفة ، مبروك يا سيد أحمد ...* 
*ــ أشكرك .... أ سعاد بخير ؟؟* 
*ــ نعم .... هي في أتم صحتها و لكنها مرهقة قليلا ً .* 
*ــ ماذا عن الطفل؟؟* 
*ــ أوه ... نسيت أن أخبرك بأنها بخير ....بالمناسبة لقد أتتك طفله رائعة الجمال .* 
*ــ أشكرك كثيرا ً سيدتي ....* 
*ـــ لا داعي للشكر ... فهذا من واجبي يا سيد أحمد* 
*و كررت شكري للجارة ، و قدمت لها بعض القطع النقدية فأبت أن تأخذها .*
*ــ سيدي إن الجار للجار ، و أنا لا أنكر فضل السيدة سعاد علي عندما ساعدتني ذات يوم ....... معذرة علي العودة للبيت الآن فقد تأخرت كثيرا ً ، إلى اللقاء ..... و بلغ تحياتي للسيدة سعاد .* 
*ــ سأبلغها .... شكرا ً جزيلا ً و إلى اللقاء .* 
*مشيت ببطء إلى أن دخلت الغرفة ، فإذا بي ألمح زوجتي فوق السرير و طفلة كالقمر بجانبها....* 
*ــ حمدا ً لله على سلامتك عزيزتي .... ما شاء الله ... إنها طفلة رائعة حقا ً ، ترى ماذا سنسميها ؟؟؟؟* 
*ــ ما رأيك باسم ريم يا عزيزي ؟؟* 
*ــ اسم جميل حقا ً ...... ريم أحمد .... اسم في منتهى الروعة .*  
************************************** 
*منذ أن أبصرت عيناي الدنيا لم تبخل أمي أو أبي بأي شئ علي بل أنهما كرّسا كل جهدهما لكي أبدو كفتاة رائعة ، رغم الظروف الصعبة التي كنّا نعيش فيها ، ليس لدي أقرباء فأنا لا أعرف أحد في القرية سوى جدتي و أبواي ، أعيش في قرية صغيرة تبعد كثيرا ً عن المدينة الكبيرة ، تلك المدينة التي لطالما سمعت عنها و عن التطورات التي حصلت فيها ، إن سكان القرية متمسكون بعاداتهم و حيات أجدادهم ، قريتنا يعم الهدوء فيها و الإخلاص و المحبة مزروع في قلوب ساكنيها ، لا أنكر أن مئات الآلاف من السياح يقصدونها كل عام لما فيها من مناظر ساحرة التي قلما يجدونها داخل المدينة، و ليتمتعوا بمشاهدة العربات التي لم يروها أو يسمعوا عنها إلا في القصص الخيالية ........* 
*و ذات يوم كنت أجلس في غرفة الجلوس ...* 
*ــ ريم سنذهب اليوم إلى مكان ما ....* 
*لم أبدي أي انتباه لما قالته و قلت بلا شعور ..... حسنا ً .* 
*ــ و لكن سأذهب أنا و والدك ....... فقط !!!* 
*هنا سقط الكلام على رأسي و كأنه صاعقة .... و لكنك لم تفعلي ذلك من قبل!!* 
*ــ أعذريني .... حلوتي و لكن هناك بعض الأعمال علي ّ أن أنجزها أنا و والدك بمفردنا .* 
*ــ و أنا إلى أين سأذهب ؟؟* 
*ــ إلى منزل جدتك ... لن نتأخر سنتركك هناك لبعض الوقت .* 
*ــ جدتي فكرة رائعة .... لا مانع فأنا مشتاقة ً إليها .* 
*وفي الصباح وبعد أن تناولت الإفطار كالعادة ، ذهبنا فعلا ً إلى بيت جدتي إنه ذلك البيت الملتف حوله الأشجار لم يكن كبيرا ً بل كان صغيرا ً فلا يعيش في هذا البيت سوى جدي و جدتي ... و منذ سنوات توفي جدي تاركا ً جدتي تعاني الوحده ، فقررت أن تبقى في هذا البيت طيلة حياتها إحياء ً لذكرى زوجها ، إنها وفية حقا ً .... لم يقطع شرودي هذا سوى شئ إتجه نحوي .........* 
*ــ انتبهي لنفسك عزيزتي !!!!!* 
*لم يكن ذلك الشئ سوى يد أمي فقد أمسكت بيدي و حثتني بأن أكون طفلة مهذبة و ألا أزعج جدتي .* 
*ــ حاضر أمي سأفعل ذلك و بكل سرور.* 
*ودعت أمي بقبلة على خدها و هي بطبيعة الحال ضمتني إلى صدرها ومن ثم قبّلت رأس أبي ....و أخيرا ً ذهبا إلى حيث أرادا ....* 
*ركضت نحو الباب طرقته مرارا ً إلا أن انفتح الباب و ظهر من خلفه امرأة متوسطة الجسم تضع حجابا ً على رأسها ، تراجعت للخلف ،" لعلي أخطأت المنزل " هذا ما خطر ببالي لحظتها ، أمي أبي أين أنتماه الآن !!! ،*
*ـــ أهلا ً ريم .*
*التفت إليها فلم تكن سوى الخادمة الجديدة .* 
*ــ أووووه .... مرحبا ً لقد أفزعتني حقا ً .* 
*لم تفهم الخادمة شيئا ً مما أقوله، فأنا ركضت فورا ً نحو غرفة الألعاب لأبدأ في اللعب لم تكن الغرفة كبيرة بذلك الحجم و لم يكن بها ألعابا ً كثيرة سوى بعض الدمى و العربات الصغيرة و ... و ... سجادة ًحمراء به رسوم جميلة فأنا أحب الجلوس فوقه ، لفت نظري إلى دمية صغيرة تجلس في زاوية الغرفة قد لا يبدي أي أحد ٍ منكم اهتماما ً بها لأنها نوعا ً ما كانت متسخة ..... لا أدري كيف و صلت إليها أو متى حدث ذلك ؟!!! ربما قدماي حملتني إليها ..... ربما !* 
*أمسكت بها و رحت أمسح الغبار عنها برفق فأصبحت أكثر جاذبية ً ، أخذتها معي و قررت أن أحتفظ بها ، لعبت مع دميتي ... هي تكون الضيفة و أنا أقوم بواجبات الضيافة لها .... حقا ً كان ممتعا ً جدا ً اللعب مع دمية ٍ مثلها و لكن ثيابها كانت رديئة ً جدا ً فقد كان ممزقا ً و قديما ً ... فكرت ماذا يمكن أن أفعل لها ، اتجهت نحو غرفة الخادمة و أخبرتها أنني أريد علبة الخياطة ، رفعت حاجبيها و قالت : ولكن لماذا تريدينها ؟؟!!!* 
*قلت : لأحيك لدميتي الجميلة ثوب أنيق ، فإذا بي أرى الخامة تقهقه بصوت ٍ مرتفع و هي تقول : أحقا ً يمكنكِ ذلك ؟؟؟*
*ــ فأنت على الأقل لم تتجاوزي الثامنة من عمرك .* 
*قلت لها : لا أدري .... ربما على كل ٍ سأحاول ، أجابتني الخادمة بأن علبة الخياطة في غرفة جدتي ، أوه .... نعم جدتي يا إلهي لم ألق عليها التحية بعد ، تركت الدمية جانبا ً و ركضت بأقصى سرعتي إلى غرفة جدتي ..... أوه مرحبا ً جدتي هذا أنا حفيدتك ريم ، كانت جدتي تجلس فوق سريرها فهي على الأرجح قلما تتحرك أو تجلس في مكان ٍ آخر* 
*مرحبا ً ريم ، أين كنت ِ فأنا لم أشاهدك ِِ ؟ فهما على الأقل قالا بأنهما سيتركانك معي لبعض الوقت ، ظننت أنهما تراجعا في قرارهما و أنك ِ ذهبت ِ معهم ، أعذريني يا جدتي فقد شغلت باللعب في الغرفة المجاورة .... ما كان علي أن أفعل هذا .. أنا آسفة حقا ً ! أوه لا يا صغيرتي لا داعي لذلك ، هيّا تعالي و انظري ماذا جلبت لك ، ذهبت إلى حيث طلبت مني جدتي أن أذهب و جلست بجانبها و إذا بها تربت على كتفي و تقول ، جلبت لك شيئا ً جميلا ً جداً* 
*اعتقدت للوهلة الأولى أنها دمية ً أو عربة القطار التي لطالما كنت ُ أحلم بها ، فجاءني صوت قطع شرودي قائلا ً : صغيرتي ... هلا ّ ناولتني عصاي التي بجانبك ؟؟ أجل بالطبع يا جدتي ، أخذت جدتي عصاها و اتكأت عليها و اتجهت نحو تلك الخزانة التي تبدو و كأنها لم تفتح منذ زمن ٍ بعيد ، تناولت مفتاحا ً و فتحت الخزانة و أخذت كيسا ً كبيرا ً و أحضرته حيث كنت أجلس ... " لابد أنها لعبة ٌ كبيرة " هذا ما دار بذهني في تلك اللحظة ، جلست ْ بجانبي و قالت : أغمضي عينيك صغيرتي ، نعم سأفعل ذلك ، أغمضت عيني و جعلت أتخيل شكل الدمية التي أحضرتها جدتي ، و الآن افتحي عينيك ِ ، يا إلهي إنه جميل ٌ جدا ً ، واندفعت نحوها أ ُقبل ُ رأسها و يديها و تارة ً أضمها إلى صدري قائلة ً : شكرا ً لك جدتي ... كم تمنيته .. نعم إنه هو ذلك الفستان الأحمر المزين بالورود ، شاهدته في المحل المجاور لنا ، و تمنيت أن ألبسه يوما ً ، ولكن للأسف فقد كان سعره باهظا ً جدا ً ، فأخذت كل يوم أ ُمتع عيني بالنظر إليه حالمتا ًً أن أرتديه يوما ً ، ولكن يا جدتي إنه باهظا ً جدا ً ، لا بأس يا صغيرتي فقد تدبرت أمري ، لا أعرف كيف أشكرك ، شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك ِ ، أوه ... لا داعي للشكر فهذا من دواعي سروري ، لم تكاد جدتي أن تنهي من حديثها حتى سمعنا طرقا ً خفيفا ً على الباب و صوت ٌ خافتا ً من خلفه ِ قائلا ً " أ أدخل ؟ "* 
*أوه .. نعم إنه صوت أمي لا يمكن أن أخطئه أبدا ً ، أمي !!!!* 
*فاندفع الباب بقوة لتظهر من خلاله امرأة نحيلة الجسم ، رقيقة الشعر ... نعم إنها هي ......أمي !!! ذهبت راكضة ً إليها و في يدي الفستان الأحمر ، اشتقت لك ، و أنا كذلك حلوتي ، نظرت أمي إلى جدتي و قالت : مرحبا ً أماه كيف حالك ؟؟؟؟* 
*ـــ بخير يا عزيزتي ، أمي انظري ماذا أحضرت لي جدتي الثوب الذي تمنيت أن أرتديه يوما ً ، حقا ً !!! ، شكرا ً أماه ... أنا آسفة لأن ريم أرهقتك ِ بطلباتها ، لا ... لا إنها حفيدتي المدللة و لا شئ يغلى عليها* 
*أشكرك ِ أماه .... على كل ٍ يجب أن أذهب الآن فالوقت متأخر !!*
*ــ اجلسي و تناولي العشاء هنا .* 
*ــ لا داعي لذلك فزوجي ينتظرني في العربة الآن .* 
*أوه .... أبي في العربة ينتظرنا ... ياااااااه كم أنا متلهفة لرؤيته .* 
*ــ حسنا ً " سعاد " ( و كان ذلك اسم أمي ) كما تشائين .. إلى اللقاء .* 
*و نظرت إلي جدتي قائلة ً : إلى اللقاء صغيرتي .* 
*ــ إلى اللقاء جدتي سأشتاق ُ إليك ِ .* 
*ــ و أنا كذلك صغيرتي ... كرري زيارتك ِ لي .* 
*ــ بكل سرور .... جدتي .* 
*اتجهت أنا و أمي إلى الباب ، فجدتي لا تقوى على الحراك من مكانها* 
*و ما إن و صلت إلى الباب الأمامي للمنزل حتى تذكرت ... يا إلهي دميتي ... ذهبت إلى غرفة الألعاب لأراها كما كانت في مكانها الذي و ضعتها فيه ... نظرت إلى أمي و قلت : هل يمكنني الاحتفاظ بها ؟؟* 
*ــ يجب عليك ِ أن تسألي جدتك ِ أولا ً .* 
*لم يمضي وقتٌ طويل حتى عدت و الابتسامة تعلو و جهي* 
*ــ لقد سمحت لي جدتي بأن أحتفظ بها .* 
*ارتدت أمي حجابها ثم ذهبنا إلى حيث العربة التي استقلها والدي لنا* 
*ــ مرحبا ً أبي* 
*ــ أهلا ً ريم ... كيف حالك ؟؟* 
*ــ بخير* 
*ــ هل استمتعت ِ بوقتك* 
*ــ كثيرا ً أبي و انظر إلى ما جلبت ... دمية ً جميلة ً و ثوب ٌ أحمر أنيق* 
*ــ حقا ً ؟ هذا رائع !!!* 
*ــ ألم تشكري جدتك ؟؟* 
*ــ بلى .. فعلت ذلك بالتأكيد أبي .* 
*واتجهنا للبيت في ذلك الوقت .* 
*كان الطريق مظلما ً نوعا ً ما .... عدا بعض المصابيح التي قد تنير و لو جزءً بسيطا ً من الطريق ، أخذ الوقت يمضي ، والصمت كان يسيطر علينا ، أما أنا فكنت أضم الدمية إلى صدري و أغمض عيني و أتخيل شكل الثوب الذي سأصنعه ... نعم سوف أجعله جميلا ً جدا ً ليليق بدمية مثلها ....* 
*فتحت عيني فإذا بي ألمح كوخنا الواقع فوق تلك التلة... أبي لقد اقتربنا هاأنا ذا أرى المنزل .* 
*ــ أجل بنيتي ها قد و صلنا .* 
*نزلت من العربة و ذهبت إلى باب منزلنا بينما و قف أبي يعطي السائق بعض من القطع النقدية ، فتحت الباب و دخلت المنزل ، في الحقيقة لقد كان منزلنا متواضعا ً جدا ً ، فأبي يعمل في تقطيع الأشجار ، و أمي تقوم بحياكة بعضا ً من قطع الصوف و بيعها في سوق القرية .* 
*"ريم .. هلا ّ أحضرت لي بعضا ً من الماء فأنا أشعر بالعطش الشديد"*
*( كان صوت أمي ) ، نعم بالتأكيد سأذهب حالا ً .... حملتني قدماي إلى المطبخ لأحضر لأمي كوبا ً من الماء ، فتحت إناء الماء فإذا به فارغ* 
*أوه ... إنه فارغ إذن علي أن أملئه من البئر ... ذهبت فعلا ً إلى حيث البئر و ملأت الدلو به ، أسرعت للمطبخ لأضعه في الإناء و أخيرا ً يستقر به المقام في الكوب ، بعد ذلك أحضرته لأمي .* 
*ــ ها قد أحضرته لكِ .*
*ــ شكرا ً ريم .* 
*ــ ماذا تريدين أن أجهز لك ِ في العشاء .* 
*ــ أي شئ فكل ما تعدينه يكون لذيذا ً .* 
*ــ أممممممممم .... إذا ً سأحضر لك ِ حساء البطاطا الذي تحبينه .* 
*ــ حقا ً ذلك رائع .* 
*ــ هيا اذهبي الآن و بدلي ثيابك فأنا و أباك سنكون بانتظارك على المائدة .* 
*ــ أبي .. حقا ً .. أين هو لقد تأخر في الخارج .* 
*ــ لا تقلقي يا ريم ... لا بد أنه يصلح شيئا ً ما في الحديقة .. لا تكترثي لذلك .* 
*اتجهت نحو غرفتي و التي تقع تقريبا ً قي نهاية الرواق ، أدرت المقبض و فتحت الباب ، أوه .... الظلام حالكا ً أكاد لا أرى شيئا ً ... ذهبت إلى حيث يقبع المصباح معتمدة على حواس ِ و أدرته فأنار بضوئه غرفتي الصغيرة ، جلست فوق السرير .........*
*حساء البطاطا ..... لا يوجد بديل ُ له ُ .... دائما ً الطبق ذاته .. لكني لم أبدي أي إنزعاج منه و ذلك لأن قوت والدي ّ لا يكاد يلبي احتياجاتنا* 
*لا أريد أن أزعجهم بتذمري هذا .* 
*_______________________________________* 

ادا شفت ردود باكمل  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلموووو ياخطيره

بإنتظار تكملت القصه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

*صغيرة بس خطيرة اسم على مسمى*
*ماشاء الله خية القصة مرررة حلوة كمليها ترانا مشتاقين الى تكملتها يالله خية يعطيك الف عافية..*
*ولا تطولي علينا بالباقي يعني بسرعة...*
*تحياتي ياسر..*

----------


## P!nk Cream

يسلموو شمعة تحترق و yaserali على المرور الحلووو

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء الثاني * 
ــ ريم ... هيّا ... نحن ننتظرك . 
ــ حسنا ً ها أنا ذا قادمة . 
وضعت دميتي فوق المنضدة التي بجانب السرير ، بدلت ثياب بسرعة 
وداعبت بيدي خصلات شعري الناعمة ، و اتجهت إلى حيث المائدة 
اتخذت مقعدي الصغير من على الطاولة ، و بدأت بالأكل ... حقا ً إن الحساء شهيا ً ......
ــ الحمد لله لقد انتهيت ... سلمت يداك أمي . 
ــ هنيئا ً يا ابنتي . 
ــ هل أساعدك في حمل هذه الأطباق ؟؟
ــ نعم إذا لم يكن لديك ِ مانع . 
ــ هذا من دواعي سروري أمي . 
قمت بجمع الأطباق لأمي و هي بدورها قامت بتنظيفها ، ثم رتبت المائدة جيدا ً و ذهبت للمطبخ ، أمي لقد انتهيت من ترتيب المائدة .. هل تريدين مني مساعتدك ِ هنا ؟؟؟ 
ــ لا يا ريم شكرا ً لك ِ .
ــ لا داعي للشكر هذا من واجبي . 
ــ تصبحين على خير لأمي ... و أنت كذلك أبي . 
ــ طابت ليلتك ِ .. ريم . 
ذهبت لغرفتي و رميت بجسدي الصغير فوق السرير ، يآآآآآآآآآآآه كم أنا متعبة فالعمل الذي قمت به كان شاقا ً عليّ ، و مع ذلك فقد كنت سعيدة لأني ساعدت أمي في المطبخ ، أخذت دميتي و ضممتها إلى صدري و أغمضت عيني و استسلمت لساب عميق . 
استيقظت على خيوط الشمس تداعب أجفاني و تغريد العصافير التي تملأ المكان و عبير الزهور الذي يفوح في كل الأرجاء ، اقتربت أكثر من النافذة وتأملته أكثر شاهدت أبي و هو منهمك في تقطيع الأخشاب سماء زرقاء صافية ، و خضرة تملئ الكان ، ذلك المنظر الأخّاذ الذي قلما يراه إنسان ......
ــ ريم هل استيقظت صغيرتي ؟؟؟ 
ــ نعم يا أمي ها أنا قادمة . 
ذهبت للحمام و غسلت و جهي و يدي و لبست ثوب المدرسة و اتجهت للمائدة 
ــ صباح الخير يا ريم . 
ــ هل نمت جيدا ً ليلة البارحة ؟؟ 
ــ نعم يا أمي . 
هيّا صغيرتي تناولي كأس الحليب و بعض الخبز ، تناولت ذلك بسرعة ، أسرعي ريم فقد تأخرت كثيرا ً عن المدرسة ، أوه ... المدرسة نعم لقد تأخرت فعلا ً ، هيّا إلى اللقاء أمي ، ركضت نحو الباب و أدرت المقبض و فتحته لأنطلق نحو مدرستي ، توقفت قليلا ً
و تذكرت أنني لم ألق التحية على أبي فأنا على الأقل لم أشاهده ، تلفت يمنى و يسرى لعلي ألمح بعضا ً من جسمه العملاق ، نعم إنه هو ، شاهدت أبي من مكان بعيد ٍ نوعا ً ما ، و لكني قد لا أخطئ شكله لوحت له بيدي ... إلى اللقاء أبي . 
ــ إلى اللقاء يا ريم حظا ً سعيدا ً . 
ركضت بأقصى سرعتي فالمدرسة لا تبعد عن منزلنا سوى بضع دقائق فقط ، أخيرا ً و صلت إلى المدرسة و أنا ألهث من شدة التعب ، حمدا ً لله لم يدخلن الصفوف بعد ، لمحت صديقتي مها من على بعد 
ــ مرحبا ً مها . 
ــ أهلا ً ريم كيف حالك ِ . 
ــ بخـيـ......
لم أكاد أنتهي من إكمال الجملة حتى رن جرس المدرسة معلناً بدء يوم دراسي جديد ، اتجهنا للصفوف و اتخذت مقعدي و أخرجت دفتري و قلمي ، لقد كان يوما ً متعبا ً و طويلا ً جدا ً ، ومع ذلك فقد كنت سعيدة ً بما أنجزته في اليوم . 

*******************************************
* صغيرتي تكبر *



غدا ًً ريم ستكمل الثالثة عشر من عمرها ، لقد كبرت حقا ً أليس كذلك يا زوجي العزيز ؟؟؟ 
ــ نعم .. فريم أصبحت الآن كبيره ، ما زلت أتذكر ذلك اليوم في الظلام الدامس و تحت المطر ، حيث جاءت فيه و صوت بكاءها الذي أنعش بيتنا من جديد ..... ترى ماذا سنجلب لها ؟؟؟ 
ــ أممممممممممممم ...... أنا سأهديها ثوب لدميتها الصغيرة 
ـــ أما أنا فسأصنع لها منضدة جميلة تضع عليها الدمية . 
ـــ حقا ً ذلك رائع ..... لا شك أن ريم سوف تفرح كثيرا ً . 

************************************* 

نعم غدا ً هو اليوم الذي سأكمل فيه الثالثة عشر من عمري ، مها ستأتي لزيارتي غدا ً و سأفاجئها بهذا الخبر ، أنجزت كل شئ استعدادا ً لاستقبال مها ، طق ..... طق ..........طق........ 
إنه صوت الباب لا بد أنها صديقتي مها فقد قطعت عهدا ً بأنها ستأتي 
في الموعد المحدد . 
ذهبت فعلا ً لأفتح الباب ، أدرت المقبض و فتحته لأفاجئ !!!!!!!!! 
ــ مها !!!
ــ لقد أتيتي في وقتك تماما ً ..... تفضلي . 
****************** 
لا يمكنني أن أصف لكم مدى سعادة ابنتي ريم لقد كانت سعيدة ً جدا ً بقدوم صديقتها مها ... و لكنني قلقة ً جدا ً فيجب علينا أن نرحل من هنا في أقرب فرصة ممكنة و أنا إلى الآن لم أناقش ريم في هذا الموضوع أخشى أنها لن توافق و لكن لا يوجد حل ٌ غيره فزوجي أصيب في قدمه اليمنى هذا الصباح جرّاء عمله في قطع الأشجار إصابة ً بالغة ً و لأجل ذلك يجب أن يتوقف عن العمل و لكن الطبيب أخبرنا بأن هناك في المدينة الكبيرة طبيب آخر ربما سيساعدنا و علينا أ نذهب إليه قبل أن يصبح الأمر في منتهى الخطورة ، لم أشأ أن أخبر ريم أخشى أنها لن توافق أنا متوترة و قلقة جدا ً من هذا الأمر ...... 
ــ أمي لماذا أنت ِ شاردة الذهن هكذا ..؟؟ 
ــ لا شئ عزيزتي لا تشغلي بالك . 
ــ هيّا إذن هل أحضر الكعك و العصير ؟؟
ــ و ماذا بشأن والدك يا ريم ألن تنتظرينه ؟؟ 
ــ والدي ... بالطبع و لكنه تأخر كثيرا ً . 
ــ لا تقلقي سيعود حالا ً . 
ــ أمي، أنا قلقة نوعا ً ما فمنذ الصباح لم أر والدي هل حدث مكروه له؟
ــ أوه .. لا تكترثي لذلك هيّا عزيزتي استمتعي بوقتك صغيرتي . 
لم أشأ أن اخبر ريم بأمر إصابة والدها فأنا لا أريد أن أعكّر صفو هذا اليوم بمثل هذا النبأ . 

************************** 
ذهبت إلى حيث مها تجلس ، فمها كانت كثيرا ً ما تذهب إلى المدينة الكبيرة فكانت تحكي لنا عن الأبنية العملاقة و عن أجهزة الألعاب الترفيهية ، فجعلت أتخيل شكل كلا ً منها ، فأنا على الأقل ما زلت أتذكر سيارة الأجرة التي استقليناها العام الماضي ... 
ريم ...... 
ذلك صوت أمي .... التفت لأبحث عن مصدر ذلك الصوت فإذا بها خلفي ، لقد تأخر والدك كثيرا ً .... لا بأس يمكنك إحضار الكعك و العصير الآن . 

************************** 
لقد كان يوما ً رائعا ً ريم أحضرت الكعك و استمتعت بوقتها مع مها ، بينما أن أكاد أموت من القلق بسبب تأخر زوجي . 
أمي ... لقد ودّعت مها للتوّ لقد كان يوما ً جميلا ً و شاقا ً أيضا ً ... 
هيّا حلوتي لنبدأ بتنظيف المنزل .... شمّرت عن ساعدي ّ و بدأت بالتنظيف لقد كان الوقت يمر بطيئا ً جدا ً ، و ما ‘ن انتهينا من العمل حتى ارتميت فوق الأريكة ..... لأسمع من جديد وقع خطوات على الممر .. 
لا بد انه والدي ... لم أكن مخطئة فهذا هو والدي حقا ً .... 
يا إلهي ماذا حدث لك يا أبي .... لقد كانت هذه المرة الأولى التي أشاهد فيها أبي متكئا ً على عصا ... و قدمه اليمني محاطة بما أشبه الضماد .
ــ مرحبا ً سعاد ... مرحبا ً ريم ... 
ــ أبي ما الذي أراه ، ماذا حدث لك ؟؟ 
ــ لا تقلقوا كُسر ٌ بسيط في قدمي .. ريم هيّا تعالي، انظري ما جلبت لك 

*************************************** 
حقا ً لقد كانت منضدة والدي جميلة جدا ً و ثوب دميتي كان رائعا ً ... استلقيت على السرير لأستعيد اللحظات الرائعة التي قضيتها مع صديقتي مها ، و تلك اللحظة التي شاهدت فيها أبي ....... أبي كم أنا متألمة من أجلك ، أغمضت عيني و استسلمت لسبات عميق . 
ــ ريم ... ريم ... استيقظي !! 
ــ أمي ماذا حدث ... أ أبي بخير ؟؟ 
ــ أنا آسفة ..يا ريم لم أستطع الانتظار .
في تلك اللحظة نظرت أمي إلى الأرض و الدموع تتساقط من عينيها 
اعتدلت في جلستي .... أمي تكلمي هل حدث مكروه لأبي ؟؟ 
ــ ريم ....

----------


## P!nk Cream

الجزء الثالث : 

ــ أنا آسفة ريم لم أستطع الانتظار أكثر ، فعلينا أن نذهب في غضون ساعات . 
ــ نذهب....؟؟ إلى أين ؟ 
ــ صغيرتي..... بعض الظروف تجبرك لفعل مالا تريدين . 
ــ أمي ماذا تعنين ؟ 
ــ والدك مصاب إصابة ً بالغة و علينا أن نذهب إلى المدينة الكبيرة !!
ــ المدينة الكبيرة !!!!! 
ــ نعم .. سنذهب إليها ... فهناك طبيب ربما سيساعد والدك . 
لم أستطع أن أخفى علامات الحزن التي اعترت و جهي و دموعي التي شارفت على الانجراف . 
ــ ريم أعرف أنك حزينة و لكن ........ 
ــ أفهم يا أمي سأفعل كل ما بوسعه أن يساعد أبي في الشفاء . 
ــ حسنا ً حلوتي ... سأبدأ في حزم أمتعتنا .... لا تتأخري ريم . 
بدأت بترتيب ملابسي ... مممم ترى ماذا أضع في الحقيبة ، لم يكن لي ثياباً كثيرة و لكن لصغر حقيبتي اضررت لأخذ ثياب تكفي لخمسة أيام فقط .... لم أنسى شيئا ً حتى جوربي أخذته معي ..... و ما إن بدأت في قفل الحقيبة حتى ... استوقفني نظري ... و جعلت أنظر إلى ذلك الشيء الصغير الموجود على تلك المنضدة إنها دميتي العزيزة ، بالمناسبة لقد أطلقت عليها اسم ( ناني ) توجهت إليها في بطء شديد و تأملتما جيدا ً .. بقيت كما هي منذ أن تركتها ، دميتي وداعا ً ... ضممتها إلى صدري بقوة ، و أحسست بشيء ما ... لا أدري ما هو فقد كان شيئا ً غريبا ً شيئا ً لم أشعر به أبدا ً ، كأنني لن أعود إلى هنا إلا بعد وقت طويل . 
و لكن .. لا بد أن أطرد هذه الأفكار عن رأسي الصغير فأنا سأعود يوما ً ما . 
ــ أمي لقد انتهيت من ترتيب ملابسي . 
ــ و أنا انتهيت الآن من الترتيب . 
ــ سعاد هل انتهيتي ؟؟؟؟ 
ــ تقريبا ً . 
توجهت للصالة فورا ً ........ أبي هل عدت ؟؟ 
ــ نعم هاأنا ذا . 
ــ أبي .................. لم لم تخبرني بأننا سوف نذهب للمدينة الكبيرة ؟ 
صمت أبي لبرهة ...... ومن ثم تنهد قائلا .... 
ــ حلوتي .... لم أشأ أن أزعجك بهذا الخبر السيئ . 
سكت ابضع ثوان .... و قلت فورا 
ــ على كل ٍ سأفعل كل ما بوسعي ..... يساعد في شفائك . 
فتح أبي ذراعيه قائلا ً ....... ريم اقتربي . 
اندفعت نحوه لأنضم في حضنه الدافئ ...... أبي . 
ــ ريم أنت فتاة رائعة . 
ــ ألا يكفي مشاهد مؤثرة إلى الآن ؟؟ هيا فلنسرع فقد تأخرنا . 
لم ذلك الصوت سوى .... صوت والدتي !! 
ــ والدتك على حق هيا فلنذهب . 
ــ ولكـ............ن .....
ــ ماذا يا صغيرتي ؟؟ 
ــ ولكن ........... ألا يجب أن أودع جدتي و صديقتي مها ؟؟؟ 
ــ بلا ..... سوف نذهب للجدة الآن ..... ثم نتجه إلى منزل مها . 
وضعنا حقائبنا في العربة ، و أخذت أتأمل كل زاوية ٍ في المنزل .... لأستمتع و أنا أتذكره بين حين و آخر . 
ــ ريم ...... هيا . 
ارتدت أمي حجابها .. و بدوري ارتديت حجابي . 
و ركبنا العربة و اتجهنا إلى منزل جدتي . 
كان الطريق طويلا ً .... لم يكن كذلك و لكنه ..... أصبح !! ، لا أدري كيف ؟ أو متى ؟ ، أو ما السبب ؟؟ 
ولكن على الأرجح أنه بسبب الصمت و دموع أمي التي انهارت معها دموعي أيضاً 
ــ هيا قد وصلنا. 
نزلت من العربة ..... مشيت فوق الأحجار المؤدية إلى منزل جدتي ، فقد وضعتها حديثا ً لتمنع دخول بعض الكلاب المتطفلة . 
طق ... طق ... مرحبا ً جدتي أنا ريم . 
لم تمض سوى لحظات حتى فتحت الخادمة الباب . 
ـ أهلا ً بالمدللة ِ ريم . 
ــ مرحبا ً .... " أ جدتي بالداخل " ؟؟ 
ــ نعم .. تفضلوا بالدخول . 
ــ أهلا ً سيدة سعاد ، كيف حالك ؟ 
ــ بخير و الحمد لله . 
أعطت أمي الحجاب للخادمة و ركضت أنا إلى غرفة جدتي . 
ــ صباح الخير جدتي ، في ذلك الوقت فقط بدأت دموعي تتساقط كقطرات الندى على أوراق الأزهار . 
ــ أهلا ً بصغيرتي المدللة .
ــ اشتقت لك ِ جدتي .. و اندفعت نحوها لأرتمي بين ذراعيها. 
ــ و أنا كذلك صغيرتي . 
ــ مرحبا ً أماه . 
ــ أهلا ً سعاد ، كيف حالك . 
ــ بخير ماذا عنكِ . 
ــ أنا في أتم صحتي و فرحتي أيضا ً ...... أين أحمد ؟؟
ــ أنا آسفة .. يا أمي .. فأحمد مصاب في قدمه ، و لذلك تعذر عليه الوصول إلى هنا ....على كل ٍ إنه يبلغك ِ سلامي . 
ــ مصاب !!!!! 
ــ لا تقلقي ، إنه كسر بسيط . 
ــ أ حقا ً إنه بسيط ؟؟ ، بلغيه تحياتي ، ولا بأس طهور إن شاء الله . 
ــ أماه .... في الحقيقة لقد جئنا كي نودعك . 
ــ تودّعونني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ــ في الواقع نحن سنذهب للمدينة الكبيرة ، سنقيم هناك لبعض الوقت ، حيث يقبع فيها طبيب ماهر سيشرف على حالة زوجي ، و سنعود في أقرب فرصة ممكنة . 



اعترى الشحوب وجه جدتي ، و بادرت بالسؤال .. هل ستطول مدة غيابكما ؟؟ 
ــ لا لا سنعود في وقت قريب جداً . 
أمسكت جدتي بطرف الحجاب الذي يغطي معظم شعرها و غطت به عينيها بينما تمسك بي بقوة و أنا بجوارها ، تأملت ذلك الشيء ، فإذا بي أرى دموعا ً تتلألأ 
ــ جدتي .............................. سنعــــــــــــــــود !!
على كل ٍ لا أريد أن أصف لكم المشهد فأنتم حتما ً تتخيّلونه الآن في رأسكم الصغير 


اتكأت جدتي على عصاها و أصرت على أن تودّعنا أمام باب المنزل ....
وأنا بطبيعة الحال و دّعتها و طبعة قبلة ً على خدها ....... إلى اللقاء جدتي . 
لم تزل ترفض أن تدير وجهها و أكتفي أنا بالنظر إلى ظهرها ، مازلت أسمع أنينها و حزنها الشديد على فراقنا ،


ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــم !!!!!!!!!
انتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـظـــــــــــــري !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


تسمّرت في مكاني رافضة ً أن ألتفت إليها فلا أريد أن أبكي أكثر .
ــ صغيرتي خذي هذه !! 
التفت إليها ...... واقتربت منها ببطء شديد و رفعت عيني نحو عينيها اللتان مغروفتان بالدموع ،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

ــ ماذا يا جدتي ؟؟ 

ــ اقتربي ..... 

ــ خلعت جدتي ما كان في عنقها ... خذي هذه . 

ــ ما هذه ؟؟ 

ــ انظري إليها جيدا ً . 

ــ إنها ..... إنها صورتي معك ِ و مع أبواي !!!! 

ــ أجل يا صغيرتي ، هي لك ِ الآن ، لم أشأ أن أعطيك إياها إلا عندما تكبرين ، ريم .. في الحقيقة لدي إحساس بأنني لن أراك إلا بعد وقت ٍ طويل . 
ــ.... جدتي لا تقولي هذه سوف أراك حتما ً ، و بلا شعور ارتميت في حضنها ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

إنني أحــــــــــــــبك كثيرا ً . 

ــ و أنا كذلك ..... ريم .. أرجوك ِ حافظي عليها كما تحافظين على حياتك . 
ــ أعدك جدتي . 
أمسكت جدتي بيدي وقالت : انتبهي لنفسك ! 
أومأت برأسي موافقة ً ، و من ثم ركبت العربة . 
إلى اللــــــــــــــقاء جدتـــــــــــــــــــــي ...... 
ـــ إلى اللــــــــــــقاء صغـــــــــــــــــــيرتي ...... 

اتجهنا حيث أطراف المدينة ، ساد الصمت بيننا .. يا الهي .... أمي !!!!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خيتو 
صغيرة بس خطيرة 
على القصة 
كلمااتها راعة 
من تاليفك؟

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههه

لا لا مو تأليفي 

تسلمي (( بشاير )) على المرور الحلووو

----------


## P!nk Cream

أمبا تفااعل أكثر 

وهذا الجزء الرابع : 



ما بك ِ ريم ؟؟ 
ــ لم نذهب لصديقتي مها !! 
نظرت أمي إلى أبي الذي بدا قلقا ً ، و بادرني قائلا ً : حلوتي .. لا يوجد لدينا وقت فقد تأخرنا كثيرا ً .... لا بأس سنتحدث إليها بالهاتف فور وصولنا إلى المدينة . 
ــ " حقا ً إنه حل لا بأس به " ابتسمت ابتسامة الرضا معلنة ً موافقتي . 
وصلنا إلى أطراف قريتي ، نزلت من العربة ، و اتجهت نحو تلك التلة التي من خلالها أستطيع أن أرى القرية ..... أخذت أتجول بعيني على منظرها ، فها هو كوخنا و على مقربة ٍ منه مدرستي ، و أخيرا ً منزل جدتي .

********************************************** 

ــ بدأت في نقل الحقائب من العربة إلى سيارة الأجرة . 
ــ هيّا يا سعاد فقد تأخرنا . 
ــ و لكن أين ريم ؟؟ 
ــ ريم ... ريم .... أين أنت ِ ؟؟ 
ــ ها أنت ِ هنا هيّا حلوتي ...لنذهب .
ــ كما تشاء أبي . 
استقلينا سيارة الأجرة و توجهنا فورا ً إلى المدينة . 
جلست بعض الوقت أتأمل الطريق ... إلى أن غفوت في سبات ٍ عميق . 

ــ ريم استيقظي ها قد وصلنا .

******************************************

ــ المدينة الكبيرة ــ 

أدهشني منظر المدينة فقد كانت أكبر و أضخم مما تصورته في مخيّلتي الصغيرة ، تنزهنا في شوارعها قليلاً .. فيا للعجب السكان هنا أضعاف سكان قريتنا بملايين الأضعاف !!
لم أتفوّه بكلمة ِ واحدة طوال الطريق إلا أن العلامات التي اعترت وجهي تكاد تكفي فقد كنت في حالة ذهول مما رأيته . 
على كل ٍ اتجهنا نحو المنزل الذي استأجره والدي لنا ، لقد كان أكبر قليلا ً من كوخنا الصغير و يقع في الشارع العام . 
دخلنا إلى المنزل و ارتميت فوق تلك الأريكة ، لقد كان المنزل فخم ً جدا ً بالنسبة للمنزل الذي كنت أعيش فيه . 
نعم ... فلا حاجة للمصابيح فقد كان المنزل مضيئا ً بالأنوار المعلقة في السقف ، ولا داعي لجلب الماء من البئر فقد كان موجودا ً بكميات ٍ كبيرة في ثلاجة المطبخ و باردا ً أيضا ً ، لقد كانت الحياة مختلفة ً تماما ً عن حياتي سابقا ً حيث الخضرة تملئ المكان ، بينما هنا لا توجد سوى بضعة أمتار بها لون من ألوان الطبيعة . 

************************************************** * 
تأقلمت مع وضعنا الجديد ....... 


استيقظ كل صباح لا على تغريد العصافير بل على صوت السيارات المزعج و صراخ الأطفال في المنزل المجاور لنا ... 
أجلس فوق السرير منزعجة ً لأصرخ بأعلى صوتي عبر نافذتي الصغيرة و بصوتي الضعيف .... هدوووووووووووووووء ، لكن لا أحد يسمع أو يلتفت إلىّ سوى ............ أمي . 
ــ ريم هل أنت ِ على ما يرام صغيرتي ؟؟ 
ــ أنا لست بخير طالما مازال هذا الإزعاج قائما ً . 
ــ أتقصدين هذا الإزعاج ! 
ــ بنيّتي عليك ِ أن تعتادي على الحياة هنا .
ــ لا أريد أن أعتاد على طريقة الحياة هنا .... أريد أن أعود إلى قريتي . 
ــ ريم ...... ماذا حدث لك ِ ألم تعلمي لماذا جئنا هنا ...... أليس ذلك من أجل والدك 
هل جننت ِ ! 
ــ لا لم أجن بعد ... و لكنني حتما ً سأكون كذلك ... 
ــ ريم .....
ــ لا أريد الحديث في هذا الموضوع ....... ... من فضلك أخرجي أو أخرج أنا 
ــ ريم !!!!!!!!!!! 
تنهدت قليلا ً و من ثم خرجت مندفعة بغضب لأتجه نحو الحمام فلا أهدأ من حمام ساخن في صباح مزعج كهذا . 

*********************************************
ــ أعترف أن ريم أصبحت فتاة ً عصبية ً جدا ً ، تصرخ لأتفه الأسباب ، بل تتذمر من الحياة التي نعيشها ، لم تكن كذلك فقد كانت تحاول جاهدة ألا ترهقنا بطلباتها 
حقا ً لقد تغيرت ريم كثيرا ً و لكنني أؤمن بأنها ستعود إلى ما كانت عليه ريثما تهدأ قليلا ً . 
ذهبت نحو الحمام حيث تقبع صغيرتي ... ريم سأحضر الإفطار لك ِ سأكون بانتظارك ............ريم !! 
لم ألق جوابا ً منها أو حتى صوتا ً يوحي بأنها ترغب بالأكل ..... ريم سأنتظرك صغيرتي لا تتأخري . 
قمت بترتيب غرفة مدللتي .... و اتجهت لأجهز الفطور على المائدة . 
طق طق .... إنه صوت الباب ترى من القادم ؟؟
أ أحمد لا أعتقد أنه انتهى من تحديد الموعد مع الطبيب بعد ، ارتديت حجابي و فتحت الباب . 
ــ مرحبا ً سعاد . 
ــ أهلا أحمد لقد جئت في الوقت المناسب ( و لكن بهذه السرعة ) ؟؟؟ 
ــ على كل ٍ ها أنا قد شارفت على الانتهاء من إعداد الفطور . 


اتجهت نحو غرفتي و جلست فوق الكرسي الواقع قي زاوية الغرفة ........ أنا قلق ٌ جدا ً بشأن قدمي فالإصابة بالغة ، و يجب أن أخضع لعملية جراحية قد أعجز عن سداد مصاريفها ، فأنا بالكاد أغطي على مصاريف البيت و حاجياتنا ، يا الهي ساعدني ..... 
ــ أحمد هيّا فالفطور جاهز . 
ــ ها أنا ذا قادم . 
أمممممممم الخبز مع الزبد و المربى و كوب الشاي هذا فعلا ً شهي . 
ــ أين ريم ؟! 
ــ ستأتي بعد قليل لا تكترث لذلك . 


دخلت غاضبة ً إلى الحمام لأنعم بالماء الساخن هناك ، لا أنكر أنني لم أسمع صوت أمي ، و لكنني حاولت أن أتجاهله ، لا أدري لماذا و لكن شيئا ً ما دفعني لذلك ، أعترف بخطأي و مع كل الذي أفعله بتذمري هذا فأمي تتعامل معي بحكمة واتزان ، على كل ٍ سأعتذر لها فهي ما زالت أمي الحنون . 
ــ ريم هيّا فقد تأخرت كثيرا ً . 
حسنا ً ها أنا قادمة ، خرجت من الحمام و اتجهت لغرفتي لأغير ملابسي ، بدّلت ملابسي بسرعة و لففت المنشفة على رأسي ، و ذهبت للمائدة ، مرحبا ً أمي . مرحبا ً أبي .... 
ــ مرحبا ً ريم . 
ــ ريم عزيزتي تناول كأس الحليب و بعضا ً من الرقائق . 
ــ أشكرك ِ أمي . 
تناولت ذلك بسرعة و بشهية مفتوحة والتهمت أيضا ً بعضا ً من الخبز المحشو بالجبن ، لا أدري كيف اتهمت ذلك كله !!!!!!!!!!!! 
أخيرا ً سندت ظهري إلى الكرسي و وضعت يدي فوق معدتي ، هذا يكفي فقد شبعت . 
ــ بالمناسبة يا ريم أحضرت لكِ بعضا ً من المجلات . 
ــ حقا !! ، لقد قررت أن أشارك في مسابقة العدد .
ــ هذا رائع يا ريم ، و إذا ربحت ِ أعدك بأنني سأجلب لك ِ هدية رائعة ! 
ــ نعم ... سأفوز بإذن الله . 

بعد أن انتهيت من تناول الإفطار و من ترتيب المائدة اتجهت نحو غرفتي و بيدي المجلات لأبدء في حل الأسئلة .
استلقيت على السرير واتكأت على ذراعي ، و بدأت في حل الأسئلة . 
السؤال الأول و الثاني و الثالث .................... إلى أن توقفت في السؤال السادس و السابع ، حاولت كثيرا ً لكن لا فائدة .... إنه صعب جدا ً سؤال في مادة الجغرافيا و الآخر عن مادة التاريخ . 
إنه صعب جدا ً . 
حاولت أن أقلّب صفحات ذاكرتي لعلي أجد ضالتي . 
حاولت .... وحاولت و لكن دون جدوى ، آه ... كيف غاب ذلك عن ذهني فأبي لديه مجموعة لا بأس بها من الكتب ،ذهبت إلى الخزانة و بحثت عن الكتب التي أريدها و لكن دون جدوى ..... فضالتي ليست هنا . 
نعم ...... هذا هو الحل الوحيد . 
ذهبت إلى والدي ، أبي ..... هل يمكنني الذهاب إلى المكتبة العامة . 
ــ المكتبة العامة !!! لماذا ؟ 
ــ بعض الأسئلة لم أستطع الجواب عليها فأريد استعارة بعضا ً من الكتب ، هل تسمح لي بذلك . 
ــ نعم و لم لا ، سأذهب معك ِ بعد صلاة العصر إن شاء الله . 
ــ أنت رائع ٌ يا أبي . أشكرك . 



هذا رائع .... كل يوم أرى ريم تكبر عن سابقه ........ لم يبقى سوى ثلاثة أشهر لتكمل ريم الرابعة عشر ، أخشى بأنني لا أستطيع أن أحتفل معها أو أهديها شيئا ً فلا أظن بأنني سأعيش طويلا ً إذا لم تتم العملية ، يا الهي .... إن تكاليفها باهظة و لا أستطيع أن أجمع ذلك المبلغ الضخم حتى لو عملت طول حياتي ...............

----------


## P!nk Cream

وين الردود ؟؟؟؟

لهذه الدرجة تفشل القصة 

لو شفت رد واحد على الأقل باحط الجزء الخامس

----------


## اسير الهوى

افا لا تزعلي والله القصة حلوة مرررررررررة
واحداثها جميل بس يمكن الناس مشغولين باسبوع الاجازة....
مشكورة خية وكملي القصة تراني منتظر الاكمال يالله..
تسلم ايدك ومشكورة خية وماتقصري..
تحياتي ياسر...

----------


## P!nk Cream

شكراً  yaserali  رفعت معنوياتي

لأني كنت باصيييح >>>> خرااطة 
هههههههههههههه

انزيين الحين باحط الجزء الخامس والسادس

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء الخامس * 

ــ أحمد أنت هنا ! 
ــ أهلا ً سعاد . 
ــ أ صحيح بأنك ستذهب مع ريم إلى المكتبة العامة ؟ 
ــ أجل سأذهب معها بعد حوالي ساعة و نصف ، أتودين الذهاب معنا ؟؟ 
ــ حسنا ً لا مانع ........... بالمناسبة أ صحيح أنها تقع أمام الحديقة العامة ؟ 
ــ نعم ..... على ما أعتقد ، فأنا لم أذهب إلى هناك من قبل . 
ــ إذا ً سأجلس في الحديقة و أتسلى بقراءة بعض الكتب . 
ــ لا بأس فكرة رائعة . 

كنت سعيدة جدا ً عندما سمح لي والدي بأن أذهب . 
أتمنى أن أربح في المسابقة ........ و إذا ربحت سأعد مفاجئة لأبي ، و أمي أيضا ً فهما اللذان شجعاني على ذلك . 
جلست فوق الكرسي الواقع بجانب سريري .. 
ــ طق طق ...... أ أدخل ؟؟ 
ــ أمي !!!!!!!! 
ــ بالطبع ...تفضلي ! 
ــ هناك مكالمة لك عزيزتي . 
ــ مكالمة !! ممن !! 
ــ لم أسألها ما اسمها ، و لكنها على ما يبدو على عجلة من أمرها . 
ذهبت إلى غرفة التلفاز و تحديدا ً هناك ، حيث يقبع الهاتف .
ــ مرحبا ً ..... 
ــ أهلا ً ريم ...... كيف حالك ؟؟ 
ــ أنا بخير ..... و لكن من المتحدث ؟؟
ــ أم تعرفيني بعد ؟؟ 
ــ غير معقول !!!!!!! 
ـــ مهااااااااااااااااااااا
ــ أجل . 
ــ يا الهي اشتقت لك ِ . 
ــ و أنا كذلك يا ريم ، لقد فوجئت بخبر رحيلكما إلى المدينة الكبيرة . 
ــ اعذريني لم أستطع إخبارك بالتفاصيل . 
ــ لا عليك ِ ، ترى هل ستطول مدة بقائك . 
ــ لا ...... سنعود ريثما يشفى والدي . 
ــ ولكن أين أنت الآن يا مها ؟؟؟ في القرية ؟ 
ــ لا أنا في المدينة الآن و سنرحل بعد غد إن شاء الله . 
ــ في المدينة !!! هذا رائع إذا ً عليكِ أن تأتي إلى غدا ً ، آمل ألا تكوني مشغولة . 
ــ غدا ً ....... إنه وقت مناسب . 
ــ إذا ً .. أنتظرك .
ــ و هو كذلك . 
ــ إلى اللقاء ، تمنياتي لك ِ بيوم سعيد . 
ــ لك ِ أيضا ً . 

ــ أهي مها ؟؟ 
ــ أجل ، و ستأتي غدا ً لزيارتي . 
ــ على الرحب و السعة . 


كم كانت ريم سعيدة ً بتلك المكالمة ، و أكثر سعادة ً بقدوم مها إليها . 
ــ سعاد أنا ذاهب الآن لصلاة العصر ، عندما أعود سنذهب للمكتبة .
ــ أحمد .... انتظر ؟؟ 
ــ ماذا ؟؟ 
ــ لم تخبرني ماذا قال الطبيب لك . 
ــ كل خير إن شاء الله ، لا تشغلي بالك . 
ــ حقا ً ....... كل خير !!!!!!!! 
اقترب مني و أمسك بكلتي يدي ّ و جعل عينه متجهة ٌ نحو عيني و أنا أنظر إليه بعين الغضب ....... و بصوت ُ .... حنون .. قال : 
ــ أجل ...... و هل أجرؤ على كتمان شيء ( لحبي الأكبر ) !! 

نظرت إلى الأرض و احمر ّ وجهي ........ لا أدري أ خجلا ً ..... أم غضبا ً !!!!

لم أستطع أن أخبرها بالحقيقة المرة و هي أن تكاليفها باهظة ، سعاد سامحيني ..... لطالما شاركتني أفراحي و أحزاني ....... 
و لكني لا أريدك ِ أن تشاركيني في حزني هذا ......... أرجوك ِ سامحيني .. 




أُحس بأن أحمد تغيّر .... نظراته لي وكأنه يريد إخباري بشيء ما و لكنه لا يستطيع 
أخشى أن يكون إحساسي في محلّه ............. يا رب إذا كان يشكو من شئ فأزله عنه يا رب ........ و أعدنا إلى قريتنا سالمين غانمين . 
ــ أمي ........ هل أعددت الفطائر للنزهة ؟ 
ــ أمي .......أمي !!!!!! 
ــ ريم ؟ أ أنت هنا ؟ 
ــ يبدو أنك ِ في عالم آخر ، أهناك ما يشغل بالك ؟ 
ــ لا شئ ريم . 
ــ أمي ! 
ــ صدقيني ..... لا شئ فقط متعبة قليلا ً . 
ــ أهذا كل شئ . 
ــ نعم فقط هذا كل شئ . 
ــ حسنا ً ،،،،،،،،
ــ بالمناسبة أين أبي ؟؟ 
ــ ذهب لتّوه للصلاة . 
ــ إذا ً سأذهب إلى غرفتي للصلاة ، و من ثم أتجهّز للذهاب مع أبي ، أ أنت ذاهبة ً معنا ؟ 
ــ أجل ! 
ــ هذا رائع . 


ــ ريم ........ سعاد .. هل أنتما مستعدتان ؟ 
رأيت ريم فتاتي الصغيرة راكضة ً نحوي ....
ــ أنا في أتم الاستعداد . 
ــ و أين أمك ِ ؟ 
ــ ها أنا ذا ! 
ــ رائع ، هيّا الآن . 

ركبنا العربة و اتجهنا نحو المكتبة العامة ، كان الجو رائعا ً حيث السحب التي تحجب بعضا ً من ضوء الشمس .............. في ذلك الحين تذكرت قريتي 
ياااااااااااااااه كم أنا متلهفة للجلوس بين احضانك و مداعبة أزهارك ......


ترى هل ذهب أبي للطبيب ..... ؟ ،،،، أخشى أن أسأله هذا السؤال فهو على الأقل لم يحدثنا بالموضوع . 
ولكن ....... هل ستطول مدة غيابنا ؟؟؟ ، و هل حاله والدي خطيرة ؟؟؟ ، و هل حقا ً سيجري العملية ؟؟؟ 
ترى هل هي بسيطة ؟؟؟؟ ،،، و هل ......... و هل ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
عندها فقط ، أمسكت برأسي ، يا الهي الكثير من الأسئلة تدور في رأسي ، و أفتقر إلى الإجابة عليها 

ــ ريم هيّا ها قد وصلنا . 
ــ بهذه السرعـــــــــة !!!!!! 
ــ بهذه السرعة !!!!! لنا أكثر من نصف ساعة ،،،، يبدو أنك كنت تفكرين بشيء ما استحوذ على كل عقلك . 

ــ هيّا يا أيتها الملكة ..... تفضلي اخرجي . 
ــ خرجت من السيارة 
ــ هيّا عزيزتي حان دورك . 
حيينها أمسك ابي بيد امي و أنزلها من السيارة و بدت و كأنها >> سندريلا <<

اتجهنا إلى الحديقة العامة ، بينما جلست أمي في إحدى الطاولات التي تقبع في الحديقة و تحديدا ً خلف تلك الشجرة ............... شجرة الصنوبر ****************************

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء السادس ** 

*، ، أعددت كل شيء ...... الخبز المحشو بالجبن و بعضا ً من قطع الشوكولاته و.... و ..... بعض العصائر الطازجة ......*
*ذهبت إلى المكتبة العامة ،،، لقد كانت ضخمة جدا ً من الخارج ، جعلت أنظر إليها بإعجاب شديد و خاصة ً ذالك الكتاب العملاق الموضوع أعلاها !!!!* 
*و الكثير .. بل الآلاف من السكان هناك .... هنا من يقرأ .... و آخر من يناقش الموضوع مع تلامذته .... و الأطفال يلهون بالكتب الملّونة والقصص الخيالية ... كقصة ليلى و الذئب ..... و البعض منهم يقرؤون الروايات البوليسية لأشهر الكتّاب اجاتا كرستي و تشارلك هولمز .... و غيرهم من العمالقة ..... و الآخرون كانوا يقرؤون رواية لروميو و جولييت ... لقد كانت ميولهم مختلفة ً تماما ً ..... عن بعضهم ، حقا ً كان ذالك المنظر مذهلا ً .......* 
*في وقتها توجهت نحوي فتاة صغير و في يدها قصة الأميرة و الوحش ..... انظري عندما أكبر أريد أن أصبح مثلها !!* 
*أمسكت بالكتاب و نظرت إليها مبتسمة ، و قلت : حتما ً ستصبحين كذلك ، إن لم تعصي والديك .* 
*ابتسمت الفتاة .... و ركضت باتجاه والديها تخبرهم بما سمعته ....* 
*حقا ً ما أجمل براءة الأطفال ،،، و ما أوسع مخيلتهم* 
*ــ ريم ... ألن تدخلي ؟؟* 
*ــ بلى ... هيّا الآن .* 
*دخلت المكتبة فعلا ً !!!!!!!!!!* 
*يا الهي !! إنها كبيرة جدا ً لتكفي نصف القرية بأكملها !!*
*عندها فقط ،،،أحسست بأنني أبحر في عالم لا نهاية له .... الكثير من الكتب و العديد من الأقسام ،، قسم العلوم الإسلاميه ،،،، و الأخر علم الفلك ،،،،، و علم الكائنات الحية ،،،،، و الكثير .... الكثير* 
*بحثت كثيرا ً ... إلى أن وجدت قسم الجغرافيا و التاريخ .... ذهبت إلى والدي فقد كان يجلس في أحد المقاعد المنتشرة في أرجاء المكتبة ....* 
*ـ أبي ... لقد و جدت الكتاب الذي أبحث عنه .* 
*ــ هذا رائع .* 
*ــ هيّا الآن إلى والدتك .* 
*اتجه والدي إلى ذلك الرجل المسؤول عن الاستعارات و أعطى له بعض القطع النقدية مقابل فترة معينة على أن نرجعها له حالما ننتهي .* 
*أمسكت بالكتب .. و ذهبت إلى حيث أمي تقبع .... خلف شجرة الصنوبر طبعا ً .*
*ــ أمـــــــــــــــي .* 
*ــ هل عدت ؟* 
*ــ أجل .* 
*ــ أين والدك ؟* 
*ــ ها هو !*
*لقد كان أبي يسير ببطء شديد ،،، متكأ ً على العصا .* 
*ــ هل وجدت ما تبحثين عنه ؟* 
*ــ نعم ...... انظري ها هما .* 
*حسنا ً سأبدأ في حل الأسئلة .* 
*أخذت أقرأ الكتاب كلمة ً .... كلمة .... بحثا ً عن ما أريد .* 

*ــ مرحبا ً سعاد .* 
*ــ أهلا ً أحمد .* 
*ــ انظري .... ما ذا جلبت !!* 
*ــ كتاب للطبخ ... به أنواع شتى من ألون الطعام .* 
*ــ حقا ً ... ... شكرا ً لك .* 

*ــ هل لي ببعض الماء ؟؟* 
*ــ بالطبع .* 
*ــ أخرجت أمي من سلّة النزهة ... زجاجة الماء .* 
*و أخذها أبي ..... شرب ،،، ثم رفع إحدى قدميه ... و تحديدا ً المصابة .* 
*و من ثم أخرج كتّيب بحجم صغير من جيب بنطاله .... و أخذ يقرأ ،، و الشيء نفسه فعلته أمي !!* 

*كل ذلك و أنا أنظر إليهم من طرف الكتاب !* 

*و أركّز ناظري على قدم أبي ! ،،،،، ترى هل بقيت قدمه كما هي ؟؟ أم تغيرت ؟؟* 

*ــ ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم !* 

*عندها فقط !! سقط الكتاب مني و ارتجفت و تغير لون وجهي .... إلى الأصفر ... فالأخضر .... إلى أن استقر على اللون الأحمر !!*

*بينما أبي و أمي أصابتهما نوبة الضحك .........*

*و أنا ........ أقول تقريبا ً ( غاضبة ) فلا شيء يدعوا للضحك بهذه الطريقة !!!*

*ـ ريم ما الذي أفزعك ...... لقد كان شكلك مضحكا ً جدا ً .* 

*ــ نعم فعلا ً مضحكا ً جدا ً .....* 

*و استمرا في الضحك .... بينما أنا .... أكاد أحترق ،،، و ملامح وجهي تكاد تكفي .* 

*ــ ريم لم كل ذلك الغضب ،، إن الأمر لا يحتاج إلى ذلك كله !!* 

*ــ حقا ً ..... ما تقول......*

*على كل ٍ ردة فعلك حتما ً ستتغيير إذا كنت في موقفي هذا .* 
*ــ صغيرتي ... لم نقصد إزعاجك .. أُعذرينا حلوتي ،،،،،،،* 

*و عندها ، أخرج أبي من داخل السلة ............ قطـــــــــــة شــــــــوكولاة* 

*ــ و من أجلك ... خذي هذه قطعة الشوكولاة .* 

*تقريبا ً تلاشت علامات الغضب و أخيرا ً ابتسمت ..... فقد كان ذلك الشيء هو نقطة ضعفي .* 

*************************************************** **********


*بعد تلك النزهة التي قضيناها ..... عدنا إلى المنزل ... و في يدي أوراق أسئلة المسابقة ....* 
*كتبتها في الورق المخصص لها و من ثم وضعتها في الظرف .... آه ... نسيت الطابع !!!* 
*ترى أين أجده ؟؟؟* 
*ــ أبـــــــــــــــــي أريد طابعا ً !!* 
*ــ ماذا ... ريم أنا لا أسمعك !!* 
*عندها استنشقت كمية لا بأس بها من الهواء و صرخت بأعلى صوتي .... أريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد طابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ً !!* 
*ــ ماذا طابعا َ ؟؟* 
*يا الهي .... ، ذهبت إلى حيث كان والدي يجلس ....* 
*كان يجلس على أحد المقاعد في غرفة التلفاز رافعا ً قدمه المصابة على الأريكة الصغيرة ... و رافعا ً أيضاً صوت التلفاز .....* 
*خفض والدي الصوت ...... ريم هل قلتِ طابعا ً ؟؟* 
*ــ نعم .. أريد ..طا..... ، أوه .... لحظة !!* 
*ذهبت إلى غرفتي ... و نظرات أبي لا تكاد تفارق جسدي و تحركاتي ..* 
*اتجهت نحو ذلك الصندوق الصغير ... فتحته ... فإذا بي أرى الطابع ...* 
*ها قد وجدته .. ألصقته في الظرف ... و ذهبت لأعطيه لأبي ...* 
*ــ أبي هل يمكنك إرساله ؟؟؟* 
*ــ ريم .... كيف أحضرت الطابع ؟؟ ألم تقولي بأنك تريدين واحدا ً ؟؟* 
*ــ نعم ... قلت ذلك ... ولكني تذكرت أين وضعته في اللحظة الأخيرة !* 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*ــ على كل ٍ لا يهم هل يمكنك أن ترسله ؟؟* 
*أريني إياه .... البيانات كاملة .... و صحيحة .... ، حلوتي هل يكمنك إرساله نيابتا ً عني ؟؟* 
*ــ أجل ..... يمكنني ذالك .* 
*سرت نحو الممر المؤدي للباب الخارجي ..... أخذت حجابي ارتديته ... و ما إن أدرت مقبض الباب ..*
*ــ ريم ......... إلى أين ؟؟؟* 
*كان ذاك الصوت صوت أمي .........* 
*استدرت ... رأيت أمي و شعرها المبتل الملتف بالمنشفة !!* 
*ــ أنا ذاهبه لأضع هذا الظرف في صندوق البريد !* 
*ــ بمفردك ؟؟*
*نظرت إليها بدهشة !! ، و من سيذهب معي ........ ليس لدي إخوه ؟؟!!* 
*ــ أباك مثلا ً !!*
*( قالتها بلهجة توحي بأنها غاضبه !)* 
*ــ لا يريد هو أمرني بأن أضعها في الصندوق !!*
*ــ لا بأس إذهبي و أنا سأنتظرت هنا عند النافذة !* 
*أردرت المقبض و ذهبت إلى حيث الصندوق . لم يكن بعيدا ً فقد كان عند نهاية حديقة المنزل المطله على الشارع العام .* 
*و ضعته ..... و نظرت إلى النافذه و أمي مازالت تراقبني ....*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خطيره

القصه حلوووه أكييييد

لاتتأخري علينا

----------


## P!nk Cream

هلا شمووعة 

مشكوورة على المرور الحلوو

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء السابع ** 

*غضبت حقا ً من أسلوب ريم .... ( ، و من سيذهب معي ليس لدي إخوه ؟؟!! )* 
*كان أسلوبها جافا ً قليلا ً .... أحسست بهذه الكلمات القليلة ذات المعاني الجارحة ... بأنني حتى الآن لم أستطع أن أملى فراغ صغيرتي ..... هل تريد حقا ً إخوة ؟؟؟* 
*هل تفتقد إلى اللعب و المرح داخل المنزل كغيرها !!* 
*ربــــــــــاه يامن ترزق من تشاء ارزق ريم بأخ آخر يملئ بيتنا بهجة ً و سرور .* 

*ــ أمي ...؟؟* 
*ــ ريم ....* 
*نظرت إلى عين أمي اللتي امتلأت بالدموع ..... التي ربما حاولت أن تخفيها عني ...... و لكنها أخفقت !!* 
*ــ أمي ... ماذا حدث ؟؟* 
*ــ لا شئ ....* 
*ــ حقا ً ... إذا ً هل يكمنك ِ أن تفسري لي كيف أتت هذه الدموع و ما هو سببها ؟؟ !!* 
*حينها ... أمسكت أمي بكتقي ... و نظرت نحو عيني ... و الدموع تتساقط ... رغما ً عنها .... ، و أنا يتمزق قلبي في كل قطرة تذرف .* 
*ــ لا شئ فقط تذكرت جدتك ...*
*ــ جدتي ؟؟* 
*ــ أجل .... فقط هذا كل شئ !!* 
*ــ و لكننا تحدثا إليها قبل أيام قليلة ؟* 
*ــ تذكرتها الأن .. و تلهفت لرؤيتها !!* 
*يبدو أن أجابتها مقنعة نوعا ً ما .* 
*مسحت أمي بعضا ً من الدموع التي تساقطت .. و بادرتني قائلة ً : ريم .... هل أنت ِ سعيدة ؟؟* 
*ــ أمـــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!* 
*ــ بالطبع !!* 
*ــ بل أنا في قمة سعادتي ...... و أمسكت بكلتا يديها ....... طالما أنت ِ و أبي .. راضيين عني !!* 
*ابتسمت أمي .. أخيرا ً ... حقا ً تلك الإبتسامة ما أجملها ... حينما تشق وسط الدموع !* 

*لم يقطع سكون تلك اللحظة سوى صوت أبي !* 
*ــ ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم .. هل و ضعت الظرف في الصندوق !* 
*ــ أجل وضعته ..* 
*ــ رائع .......أتمى أن يحالفك الحظ !* 


*في اليوم التالي ... استيقظت من اليوم في الصباح .. بينما كانت سعاد و ريم .. تغطان في نوم عميق* 
*سرت ببطء شديد إلى الحمام .... غسلت وجهي و بدلت ملابسي بسرعة و بصعوبة تقريبا ً ....* 
*و اتجه نحو الطاولة ... و أخذت قصاصة من الورق و كتبت فيه .......* 
*زوجتي العزيزه : سعاد ... ، طفلتي الصغيرة ريم ... خرجت لأمر هام يستدعي ذهابي و سأعود قبيل الساعة الحادي عشر إن شاء الله .* 

*خرجت من النزل و ركبت سيارة الأجره .... و اتجهت إلى السوق .* 

*وصلت أخيرا ً .... أعطيت السائق بعض القطع النقدية .* 
*و ذهبت لأحد المحلات لأشتري لحلوتي هدية بسيطة .... فإذا حالفها الحظ في المسابقة و فازت سأهديها إليها أما إذا لم تفوز فسأهديها إيها قرب عيد ميلادها ....* 

*دخلت المحل ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

*يا الهي !! الكثير من الحاجيات .... و الهدايا ..... و الدمى ..... و الصناديق الملونة ........* 

*شدني ... تلك اللعبة المكونة من عدة ألوان و أشكال .. يمكنك ِترتيبها حسب الأشكال التي ترغبين فيها !* 

*ــ حقا ً ... تبدو مناسبة !* 
*سأختارها ....... نظرت خلف العلبة لأفاجأ ... بسعرها الباهظ !!* 
*يا الهي ما ذا أفعل فهذا الشئ الوحيد الذي أراه مناسبا ً لعمر ريم .* 

*ـ أمي ... أمي . هل يمكنني أن أشتريه ...* 

*التفت نحو مصدر الصوت ... فإذا بطفلة صغيرة معها صندوقا متوسط الحجم زهري اللون به رسومات جميله من الزهور .... و فتحتة لأرى بداخل العلبة فتاة صغيره ترقص و تدور على أنغام هادئة !!* 

*جيد .... يبدو أنه مناسب لصغيرتي !!* 

*ذهبت إلى تلك الطفلة ......* 

*إذا سمحتي ...... أين أجد مثل هذا الصندوق ؟؟* 

*ــ ستجده في آخر الممر يا عمي .* 

*ــ أشكرك ِ صغيرتي .* 

*ذهبت لآخر الممر و .... و رأيت الكثير من الصناديق ...... واخترت الصندوق الزهري .....* 


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ......... يا له من حلم ........* 
*جلست فوق السرير ... لأفرك عيني .... و أرى أين أنا ........ ،،،،، بالطبع أنا في غرفتي و لكني رأيت في الحلم بأنني في قريتي .....* 

*فتحت النافذه لأرى ..... هل أنا في المدينة أو أين .....؟؟؟؟* 

*لم أرى شيئا ً جديدا ً فكل ما رأيته كان هو ما أراه كل يوم . ...... ( صراخ الأطفال .... و صوت السيارات المزعج ......) !* 

*وقتها أيقنت بأنني في المدينة !!* 

*أنزلت قدميا من فوق السرير و اتجهت للحمام .... غسلت وجهي ..... و عدت لأستبدل ملابسي ....* 

*صباح الخير أمي .....* 
*لم ألقى ردا ً .... أو حتى صوتا ً يوحي بأن أحدا ً في الخارج !* 
*جبت المنزل ..... لا أحد ..... ترى أين أبي .... أين أمي ؟؟* 

*أصبحت أشبه بالثور !!!!!! جن جنوني ....... أين ذهبوا ...... لم يخبروني .......*
*سرت بأقصى سرعتي ... نحو الباب ... و أنا في هذه الحالة .... لمحت ورقة صغيرة .. موضوعه في وسط الطاولة ..... لم أكن لأنتبه إليها لولا لونها الأصفر !!*

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء الثامن * 

قرأتها فإذا بها رسالة من والدي ...... 
زوجتي العزيزه : سعاد ... ، طفلتي الصغيرة ريم ... خرجت لأمر هام يستدعي ذهابي و سأعود قبيل الساعة الحادي عشر إن شاء الله . 

آه .... الحمد لله ...... سيعود أبي بعد قليل ... فقد كانت الساعة تقريبا ً ... العاشرة صباحا ً .. 

أحسست بشئ يلامس كتفي ... بل و يضعط عليها ..........

ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــم !!!

استدرت للخلف ... حيث مصدر الصوت ... لأرى وجها ً مغطى بطبقة من السائل أخضر اللون .....و كان يرتدي معطفا ً ...... 

لم أتمالك نفسي فهويت للأرض ........ 

ــ ريم صغيرتي ..... 
ــ آآآآآآآآآه ...........أين أنا ؟؟ 
ــ أنت في المنزل . 
ــ آه ....أمي ..... لن تصدقي ما حدث لي ؟؟!! 
رأيت شخصا ً يضع في وجهه سائل أخضر اللون و كان يرتدي معـ.......
نظرت ريم إلي ..... و علامات الدهشة بدت واضحة !! 
ــ ما ذا صغيرتي ....... 
ــ أمي ...... كيف وجدتني ؟؟؟ ألم تري ذلك الشخص ؟؟ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أصابت أمي نوبة من الضحك الهستيري ...... و لم تتوقف عنه إلا بعد مده ليست بقصيرة .... 

نعم ........ يا ريم إنها أنا ...... كنت أضع بعض المواد المغذية لبشرتي ..... 
ــ أنت ِ !! 
************************************************** ****** 
عدت للمنزل ..... و رأيت ريم .... تعمل مع والدتها في المطبخ ! 
لم يلحظوا وجودي ... في المنزل ......
كانت الفرصة مناسبة لأخفي ما جلبته ....... 
بعدها دخلت إلى المطبخ ..... مرحبا ً سعاد .... أهلا ريم !! 
هممممممم ... رائحة ُ زكية !! 

و بعد أن تناولنا الطعام ..... طرأت في بالي فكرة هل نذهب اليوم في رحلة لصيد السمك !! 
لم أستطع أن أسمع جوابا ً فقد كان صوت جرس الباب يرن .... 

تن تن تن تن ....... 
ها أنا قادم ......
كان ذلك هو جارنا ... السيد فريد .. و قد كان يلهث من شدة التعب .... 
أحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــد ...... هيا أخرج بسرعة .... 
ــ ما ذا حدث ؟؟؟ 
ــ مجموعة من اللصوص أحاطت بالمنطقة إنهم يطلقون النار على جميع السكان .... الشرطة تحاصر المكان و لكنهم لا يستطعيون فعل شئ ..... فالصوص احتموا ببعض الرهائن ........ 
ــ يا الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــي !!!!!!!!!!!!

ــ ريم ........ سعاد ....... هيا فالنخرج !! 

خرجنا و الذعر يتملكنا ..... أنا أمسكت بيد أمي ..... و أمي تتشبث بأبي .......... 

سمعنا صوت طلق عيار ناري .... ركضنا بسرعة ... و أفواج من الناس كانوا ورائنا ..... 
تدافعوا نحونا ..... شتتوا شملنا ...... نعم افترقت عن أمي ........ 

بكيت ....... صرخت ....... أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ......... أبــــــــــــــــــــــي !! 

لكن لا أحد يستمع ... أو أن يلتفت إلي ........ 
ركضت .... أبحث عن أمي ... أو حتى أبي ........ 
الدموع تتساقط و خوفي يتزايد ...... و أنا أبحث عنهما .....
سمعت صوت طلق النار من جديد ...
تملكني الذعر .... و ركضت بأقصى سرعتي ...... آآآآآآآآآه .... قدمـــــــــــــــــــــي !! 
نظرت إلى قدمي فإذا بقطعة من الزجاجة عالقة داخلها ..... لن أستطيع الركض أكثر .... يا الهي .......
بالمؤكد سيقتولنني ... 

استندت على الشجرة التي كانت خلفي ..... سمعت الصوت من جديد .... ،، فدخلت أكثر نحو المنطقة المحاطة بالأشجار .... و أنا ألهث من شدة التعب ..... 

ــ أنـــــــــــــــــــــت أيتهـــــــــــــــــــا الفتاة قفــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!! 

تملكني الذعر .... نظرت للخلف فإذا بي أرى رجل يرتدي قناع يخفي ملامح وجهه ! 

ــ أسرعت بالركض ..... و هو راكض خلفي ...... أخذت أنادي ... أبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ..... 
أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أرجوكمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــا أجيبانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــي !!!!! 

ركضت ... و ركضت ..... و أنا أبكي ..... و ما زالت قدمي كما هي لا جديد يذكر ! 

نتزف دما ً ...... .......... نظرت مجددا ً للخلف ........ ولكن لا أحد 
!!!!! .... ترى أين ذهب !!! 

إنني أرتجف خوفا ً ... و ها أنا في وسط الأشجار بعيدا ً عن الشارع ....حيث لا يوجد مصابيح و لا أكاد أرى إلا من خلال فتحات أوراق الأشجار حيث تهبط أشعة الشمس ...............

سرت ببطء شديد .. و قد أعياني التعب ..... سرت و الظلام يحيط بي تقريبا ً ........ و أنا ... ما بين المستيقظة و النائمة ....
استندت على الشجرة .... و تباطأت في السير أكثر ..... لتصطدم قدمي من جديد بشئ ملقى على الأرض 
هويت إلى الأرض ..... و الألم يزداد ........ 
نهضت ................................ لتكون المفاجأة ..... و يالها من مفاجأة مرّه ....... 

يا الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــي !!!!!!!! إنها جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــثة !!!!!! 

دققت النظر فيها من على بعد ..... و ياليتني لم أدقق النظر ..... يا ليتني أصبت العمى قبل أن أنظر إليها 
يا ليتني مت قبل هذه اللحظـــــــــــــــــــــــــة !!

ربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إنهــــــــــــــــــا جثــــــــــــــــــــــــة أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ذهبت نحو جثة أبي .... الملقاه على الأرض ....
أبي... أفق .... أبي .... استيقظ .............. إنني صغيرتك ريم ........ أرجـــــــــــــــــــــوك تحدث إلي ّ ضّمني إلى صدرك ........... أشعرني بحنانك مجددا ً . 

أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!! 

أخذت أبكي ......... دما ً ......... بدل الدموع ....... أبكي حزنا ً ... أبكي ألما ً ....... أبي .... 

لم أحس بشئ ........... سوى أنني ......... أركض .... أصرخ .... أستنجد ...!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ســــــــــــاعدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووني !!!!!!!!! 

سرت ... أبحث كالمجنونة .... عن أي شخص ..... !!!!! 

فقط ليحمل أبي إلى المشفى ...... ...... و لكن لا أحد ..... سواي ....... و جثة أبي الموجوده هناك .... 
لم أتمالك نفسي .... من حالة البكاء التي أنتابتني ....... في تلك اللحظة خارت قواي .... و سقطت على الأرض ...... 

ــ ريم .... صغيرتي ... استيقظي !! 
ــ أبـــــــــــــــي !! 
ــ أجل حبيبتي ... 
ــ و لكن ما ذا حدث ؟؟ ألم تكون وسط الأشجار !! 
ــ أنا بجانبك دوما ً حلوتي ... 
ــ و أين أمي !! 
ــ أنها في المطبخ تعد العشاء ... هيا مدللتي .... لنذهب و نتناول الطعام ........ 

أبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!!!!

أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

أبـــــــــــــــــــــــي ...... لا .... لا .... لا تذهب و تتركني وحدي ..... لا تذهــــــــــــــب 

أرجـــــــــــــــــــــوك .... ابقى من أجلي ......... إحمني .... ربت على كتفي ... دعني أذهب معك ... 
و لا كن لا تفارقنـــــــــــــــــــــــــي .............. 


أفقت مجددا ً و أنا في حالة بكاء مستمرة و اكتشفت أنني كنت أحلم ... فلا وجود لأبي الآن ،،، و لكني وجدت نفسي في غرفة متوسطة الحجم غير غرفتي و سمعت من جديد وقع أقدام .............. 

************************************************** ***************

----------


## نور الهدايه

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

القصه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## P!nk Cream

تسلم نور الهداية على المرور الحلوو 

ول اني غبت اسبوع كاامل ما في الا رد واحد ... !!! 

جبتو لي احـــــــبــــــااااااط

ادا شفت رد باحط الجزء  9

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صغيروونه يالله حبيبتي كملي

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء التاسع * 


لم أتسوعب أين أنا أو ماذا حدث ؟؟ 
كل ما سمعته كان وقع أقدام !! 
بدأت بفتح عيني تقريبا ً ..... لم أستطع أن أرى بوضوح فقد كنت تقريبا ً شبه نائمة ! 
انفتح باب الغرفة .. لتظهر من خلاله إمرأة تحمل أوراقا ً و تلبس ملابس بيضاء .

دخلت الغرفة و بدأت في تحضير بعض الأدوية .......( آه .. أنا بلا شك في المشفى ) !! 

ــ هل استيقظت ؟؟ 
ــ أجل ! 
ــ كيف أنت الآن ؟؟ 
ــ نوعا ً ما بخير . 
ــ لقد قلقت عنك كثيرا ً .... فقد كانت حالة من البكاء تنتابك .... كنت تصرخين ... تنادين ....!! 
ــ عزيزتي .... هل يمكنك ِ أن تخبريني عن قصتك ؟؟ 
ــ قصتي ؟؟!! 
ــ أجل .... إن كنت ترغبين في ذلك ! 
ــ و لكن ..... من أحضرني إلى هنا ! 
ــ لقد لمحتك سيدة طيبة و أحضرتك إلى هنا !
ــ أهي في الخارج الآن ؟؟!! 
ــ لا .... فهي تأتي بين الفينة و الأخرى لتتطمئن عليك ِ . 

و أين أبي ؟؟

لحظة من فضلك .... 

ــ ما اسمك ؟؟ 
ــ اسمي .. ريم احمد . 

لحظة ... أخذت تتصفح الأوراق التي كانت معها .
أوه .... صغيرتي !!
ماذا......... ماذا حدث ؟؟
أ أبي بخير ؟؟؟
ــ لا استطيع إخبارك الآن ...... ستخبرك الطبيبة بذالك . 
ــ أرجوك ِ .. 
ــ ريم لا أستطيع أنا آسفة ! 
هيا دعيني أنظر إلى الضماد ! 
ــ أي ضماد ؟؟ 
ــ ذلك الملتف حول رأسك . 

تحسست أعلى رأسي فوجدت الضماد يلفها ! 

نظرت إلى الجرح و أعطتني بعض المراهم و الأدوية . 

في اليوم التالي ..... حضرت الطبيبة .... 

ـ كيف أنت الآن ؟؟
ــ أشعر بتحسن . 
ــ حسنا ً يمكنك ِ أن تغادري اليوم ... 
ــ أغادر ؟؟!! 
ــ نعم .. 
ــ ألن يأتي أبي و يأخذني !! 
ــ طأطأت الطبيبة برأسها ... و نظرت إلى الممرضة ... ألم تخبريها ؟؟ 
ــ لم أستطيع . 
ــ إذا ً سأفعله أنا ! 
ــ من فضلك إتركينا وحدنا ! 

بعد أن خرجت الممرضة ... جلست الطبيبة إلى جواري... 
ــ أرجوك ِ أخبريني !! 
ــ ريم .... والدك ...
ــ ما به تكلمي !!!!!!!!! 
ــ في الحقيقة .... لقد فعلنا كل ما بوسعنا و لكن كان القدر أسرع !
ــ هل ... مــ....؟؟
ــ أجـ....ل !
أغلقت ريم عينيها بل غطت كامل وجهها بكلتا يديها و بدأت بالبكاء !! 
كنت أعلم بأن أبي قد مات ... رأيته و هو ملقى على الأرض ... وحيدا ً ... 

من فعل ذلك !! ...... من قتل أبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

ـ لا أحد يعلم من فعل ذلك و لكننا وجدنا عدة طلقات نارية متفرقة على جسده ! 

عندها دخلت الممرضة !! 

ــ ريم .... أ أنت بخير ؟؟ 
ــ نظرت إليها ... و بكيت أكثر !!! 
لا أريد أن أرى أحدا ً اخرجوا من الغرفة ....... ابتعدوا عني ...... لا أريد أن أتكلم .... أخرجــــــوا !!!!!! 

نظرت الممرضة إلى الطبيبة ! هل أخبرتها ... ؟؟ أجل .. و أظن بأنني تسرعت قليلا ً . 

بدأت بالصراخ .... بدأت برمي كل ما يقع في يدي .... بلا شعور ... أو حتى مسؤولية !! 

ــ ريم اهدئي !!!!!!!! 
أحضرت الممرضة إبرة ... و أمسكت الطبيبة بيدي ... و أعطوني الإبره ... لم تمض بضع ثواني حتى سكنت الغرفة ..... و سكنت معها ... 

ــ لقد نامت !! 
ــ هذا جيد .. 
ــ و لكن ماذا سنفعل بشأن والدها ؟؟ فمراسم الدفن غدا ً في الصباح !! 
ــ عندما تفيق ... سنخبرها !! 
في اليوم التالي .... و تحديدا ً في الصباح .... 
وعندما أفقت أخبرتني الممرضة بما سيحدث ... كنت أشبه بجثة ... ساكنة لا تتكلم أو تتحرك فقط تسمع !! 
لا تتألم .... لا تبكي .... جثــــــــــــة بلا روح !! 

ذهبت إلى حيث مراسم الدفن ... رأيت والدي في آخر لقاء يجمعنا !! 

أبـــــــــي ... لقد ذهبت حقا ً .... و تركتني وحدي أصارع الحياة ... و لكنك ستفضل حيا ً داخلي .... داخل قلبي ! 
كنت تحلم بأن تشفى قدمك ... و تتحسن ... و لكن... كان قدرالله أسرع . 
قبّلت .. أبي .. قبلة أخيره ... دون ان أجد منه ردا ً كالعاده ... أو حتى ضمة ً إلى صدره ! 


أبي .... ماذا أفعل ؟؟ 
تلك السيدة ترفض أن تتحدث ... بل و ترفض أن تأكل الطعام الذي قدمته لها ! 
ــ ما هي قصتها ؟؟ 
ــ لا أدري فكل ما أعرفه إنني وجدتها ... بالقرب من بيتنا و قد كانت في حالة يرثى لها !! 
ــ و ماذا أفعل ؟؟
ــ دعي الطعام عندها و بالمؤكد أنها عندما تشعر بالجوع ستأكل ! 
ــ حسنا ً . و هل ستبقيها معنا !! 
ــ نعم .. على أن تتحسن ... و من ثم تعود إلى بيتها ! 

************************************************** ************ 

بعد أن استكملت اجراءات الدفن ... و بدأ الجميع بالذهاب ... بقيت أنا و الطبيبة وحدنا ...

ــ ريم .. ألن نرحل ؟؟ 
ــ نرحل ... !! ،، تقصدين أرحل أنا !!
ــ لا .... ستأتين معي إلى المنزل .
ــ معك ؟!! 
ــ أجل ... !! فلا يمكنك ِ العيش في هذه المدينة بمفردك 

ــ و لكن ... أنا لا أرغب الذهاب معك ! أريد أن أعود إلى منزلي !!

بالمناسبة .... هل وجدتم والدتي ؟؟

ــ لا ... ليس بعد ... لقد أرسلت تعميما ً إلى كافة أقسام الشرطة .. و المستشفيات ... و قد أخبروني بأنه لا توجد لديهم إمرأة تحمل إسم ... سعاد ..
لا تقلقي ... ربما تكون بخير ... 

ــ على كل ٍ سنذهب الآن إلى المنزل ... ؟؟
ــ ريم ... لا يمكنني أن أدعك بمفردك !! 
ــ اتركيني لا شأن لك بي !!!!! 

ــ ريم انتظري !!!!!!! 
ــ أخرجت من جيبي بعض القطع النقدية .... خذي هذه ! 

ــ رمت ريم النقود بعيدا ً .... و قالت و هي تبكي ... أنا لا أحتاج شفقة ً من أحد ! 
حسنا ً ....... خذي هذا الكيس*

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء العاشر * 

قلت لك .... لا أريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــد !!!!!!!!! 

ــ ألن تريدي أن تعرفي ما بداخله ؟؟
ــ لا ....... فهذا لا يهمني .....
ــ حتى إذا كان من والدك ! 
والـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــدي !! 
ــ أجل ... 
ــ هيّا أرني ما فيه ........ أرجـــــــــــــــــــوك ِ .... 
ــ في الواقع لقد وجدناه في جيب بنطال أبيك ِ .... لم يجرؤ أحد على فتحه .... 

أخذته منها و قلت .... سأذهب الآن ...
ــ هل يمكنني أن أوصلّك !! 


ــ لا بأس . 


ــ ريم ها قد وصلنا . 
ــ أشكرك . 

ودعت الطبيبة ... و أخذت رقم هاتفها الخاص .. تحت أصرارها .... 
أدرت مقبض الباب ..... و فتحته .... 

بدا المنزل مظلما ً .... فالأضواء كانت مقفلة ...... 

خيّل إلي ّ ... أنني أسمع صوت والدي ّ .... أبي ..... أمي ... أءنتما هنا ؟؟؟

اتجهت إلى غرفتهما ....... و لكن لا أحد !!
ذهبت إلى غرفة التلفاز ... و رأيت المقعد .... الذي كان والدي يجلس عليه ......
تحسسته ....... أبي .... كنت هنا بالأمس و الآن أنت تحت التراب ..... 
ربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــاه ساعدنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!! 

لم أتوقف عن البكاء ........ إلا أن سمعت ذلك الصوت !!

ــ ريم صغيرتي ..... ( ذالك صوت أمي ) !!

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!!

بدأت أبحث عن مصدر الصوت ..... في كل مكان و لكن ............ لا وجود لذلك الصوت إلا في مخيلتي !! 
دخلت المطبخ لأستعيد الذكريات ...... فأمي كانت تعد الحساء هنا ....... و لكنها اختفت ..... 

نمت في المقعد الذي كان يجلس فيه أبي ......... 

بدا كل شئ كما هو ........ كلما أنظر إليه .... فإنه يسدد لي طعنة في صدري ... 
طعنة ..... ما أبشعها .... و ما أقواها ........ 

لذلك .... لم أحتمل ذالك ... فقررت أن أنتقل إلى منزل ٍ آخر .... 

اتصلت على الطبيبة .... ( هنادي ) ... 
ــ مرحبا ً . 
ــ أهلا ريم ..... هل غيرت رأيك بشأن الإنتقال للعيش معي ؟؟؟ 
ــ أجل !
ــ حقا ً !! 
ــ نعم .... و لكن ....... أريد أن أعمل ! 
ــ تعملين ... اين .؟؟؟
ــ في أي مكان ... كالخياطة مثلا ً !!
ــ و لكن أنت صغيرة على العمل الآن !!
ــ هذا قراري النهائي ..... لا رجوع فيه ! 
ــ أممممممممممممم حسنا ً سأبحث لك عن عمل ٍ مناسب . 
ــ على كل ٍ ... ابدأي بحزم أمتعتك الآن ..... 

و بعد الظهر .... تقريبا ً ... حضرت الطبيبة ( هنادي ) ....
ــ مرحبا ً ريم ....
ــ ريم ....... أين انت ؟؟ 
ــ أنــــــــــــا !!! 
ــ ريم ....... أجيبيني ؟؟!! 

بحثت عن ريم كثيرا ً إلى أن وجدتها .... في غرفتها قرب النافذه ... تجلس وحيدة ... و ما زالت كما هي .... 

أصبحت شاحبة الوجه ....... لا تتكلم،،،، بل أصبحت في قمة اليأس و الإحباط ...... 
كيف لا و قد كانت الطفلة المدللة ...... 

ــ ريم ..... عزيزتي !!
ــ يجب عليك ِ أن تتغلبي على ما حدث ...... 
ــ أتغلب ... 
ــ أجل تتغلبين ....... تستطيعين فعل ذلك .... 
ــ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياليتني ...... ذهبت معك يا أبي .. 

وقتها ... أمسكت الطبيبة بكتفي و هزتهما بعنف ...... قائلاة ً .... ريم .... استيقظي ..... لم تكوني كذلك 
ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــم !!

عندها قالت ريم : 
ــ بالله عليك قولي لي ....... ماذا لو فقدت والديك ِ و أنت في سن ٍ صغيرة ..... 

ــ ريم .... أنا أيضا ً فقدت والدي ّ و أنا في مثل سنك تقريبا ً ... و لكني تجاوزت ذلك كله .... و نجحت و تفوقت و أصبحت طبيبة ....

ــ و لذلك أنا مهتمت بك ِ .... و أشعر بما تشعرين به الآن .... لأني مررت بنفس التجربة ... 

ذهلت ..... بل صعقت ... حقا ً فقدت والديك ..!!! 

ـ أنا آسفة .... يا الطبيبة هنادي .... لم أقصد أن أفتح صفحات ماضية ..... و دامية ..

ــ لا .... لا عليك ِ ريم ... و بالمناسبة ... 
ــ هل لي بطلب ؟؟
ــ أجل تفضلي ..
ــ هل يمكنك ِ أن تناديني ... بـ هنادي ... بدل الطبيبة ؟؟ 
ــ و لكن ......
ــ أرجوك ِ ...... فقد أصبحنا صديقين .... أليس كذلك ..... 

ــ حسنا ً 

بدأت بحزم الأمتعة بمساعدة هنادي ،،، و أصبح البيت تقريبا ً شبه خال ٍ ...... 
و لم يبقى سوى غرفة والدي التى لم أجرؤ على الدخول فيها حتى الآن .... 

ــ ريم هل أحضرت متاع تلك الغرفة ..... و أشارت بإصبعها إلى غرفة أبي ..... 
ــ لا أستطيع .... 
ــ و لكن ..... يجب عليك ِ أن تفعلي ذلك ......
ــ أنا آسفة .....
ــ ريم ..... هيا سأذهب معك ..
و تحت إلحاها وافقت على مضض ... 

دخلت الغرفة و بدأت بجلب الأشياء ... عطر والدتي .. و حقيبة والدي الصغيرة .... 
كنت على وشك البكاء ... و لكنني حاولت جاهدة ً أن أخفيها ..... فلا أريد أن تراني هنادي و أنا أبكي .. 

حسنا ً .... ريم .... أحضرنا كل شئ ... و لم يبقى سوى تلك الخزانة .... 
ــ ريم .. يمكنك ِ أن تذهبي إلى السيارة الأن و أنا سأقوم بعمل المطلوب ... 
ــ هنادي ... لا لقد عملت أكثر مما يجب ... دعي هذا الأمر لي .....

فتحت الخزانة ..... لأرى صندوقا ً زهري اللون ... 
أمسكت به ... و هممت بفتحة .... و ما إن فتحته ... حتى صدر صوت مسيقي عذب ... و فتاة صغيرة ترقص ... و قصاصة من الورق محشورة بين الأدراج .... و وجدت فيه ...*

----------


## شموع الخيال

شكرا صغيره بس خطيره على القصه الرائعة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي

بإنتظار بقية الاجزاء

موفقه

----------


## P!nk Cream

*ـ * الجزء الحادي عشر * 

إلى أول زهرة تفتحت في حياتي .... إلى من ليس لي في الوجود غيرها ... إلى حبي الأول ... إلى من أضاءت المنزل بقدومها .... صغيرتي و حبيبتي ....... ريم 
أتمنى أن تنال هذه الهدية إعجابك .. متنيا ً لك ِ دوام التقدم و النجاح ....
و سأبقى معك لآخر لحظة ..
والدك ..... أحمد ! 

و وجدت أيضا ً .... قطعة من القماش .... بها أول حرف من إسمي و أول حرف من إسم أمي .... 
يبدوأن أمي صنعتها لي ...

هنادي .... سامحيني .. لن أستطيع إخفاء أو كتم دموعي أكثر !!! و بالفعل بدأت بالبكاء !!
لم تلحظ الطبيبة شئا ً لأنني كنت أبكي في هدوء . 
و لكن عيني الحمراوتان و أنفي ذا الون الوردي ..... حال دون ذالك ... 

ــ ريم عزيزتي .... ما بك ؟؟ 

في تلك اللحظة .... لا حظت هنادي ما كنت أحمله ... بين ذراعي ّ .... 
أرني ما فيه ؟؟
إنها هدية من والدي .... أردا أن يهدياني إياها .... و لكنهما ... توفيا قبل أن يهدياني إياها !!


دخلت على السيدة ... التي بدت شاردة الذهن ..
ــ خالتي ... أيمكنني أن أدخل ؟؟ 
ــ بالطبع 
ما زالت كما هي ... عابسة الوجه ... حتى طعامها لم تأكل منه .... كل ما تكتفي به هو شرب الماء !!
ــ سيأتي الطبيب بعد قليل !!
ــ لماذا ؟؟ 
ــ ليطمئننا عليك ِ .
لم ألق منها جوابا ً ..... 
رهف ..... !! 

ـ نعم يا أبي ها أنا قادمة !! 
ــ أين رائد ؟؟ 
ــ لا أدري ... ربما يكون ذهب إلى المكتبة ... و كما تعلم فهو مغرم بالقراءة . 
ــ و ماذا عن رويد ؟؟
ــ ستجده أمام جهاز الحاسوب .

حسنا ً ..... سيصل الطبيب بعد قليل ... 
تن تن تن تن ........
ها قد وصل ....... 

رهف ... و أشار بيديه فوق رأسه .... 
بالطبع فهمت فهو يقصد حجابي ..... و على الفور ارتيدته ...

ــ دخل الطبيب على السيدة ..... و قام بالفحوصات المطلوبة ....
و بعد أن خرج ...
ــ أرجوك طمإننا أهي بخير ؟؟
ــ نعم ..... و لكن .... يبدو أنها ارتطمت بشئ صلب .... مما أدى إلى .... فقدانها للذاكرة !!! 

حقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

لذا يجب عليكما أن تتجنبا الحديث معها عن الماضي ..... 
و أرجو الإستمرا على هذا العلاج الذي سأكتبه لها .... 

و بعدها دخلت أنا إلى غرفة تلك السيدة الغامضة ... 
و جلست بجوارها ... 

ــ أنتي رهف ..؟؟؟ 
ــ أجـــل ؟؟!! و كيف عرفت !! 
عندها ابتسمت السيدة ... سمعتهم ينادونكي بذاك ! 
ــ رهف أشكرك ِ على كل ما فعلتيه من أجلي ..
ــ لا شكر على واجب .. 
ــ بالمناسبة هل لي أن أتحدث معك !! 
ــ أجل بالطبع ..!! 
ــ أين والدتك .. فأنا على الأقل لم أشاهدها ؟ ؟ 
ــ والدتي ؟؟!!! 
ــ لحظتها ... أخذت نفسا ً عميقا ً .... والدتي .... توفيت قبل سنة و نصف ... في حادث مروري .. بشع !،،، و بقيت بعدها أنا و أخي رائد و رويد مع أبي ... بعد أن رفضنا الذهاب إلى منزل خالتي .. 
ــ أنا .... أنا ...... آسفة ! 
ــ لم أشأ أن أزعجك .. 
ــ لا عليك ِ فهذا لا يهم .. 


بعد أن أفرغت المنزل من الحاجيات .... تحديدا ً من الذكريات ... 

صعدنا إلى السيارة ... 
ــ ريم ... لقد وجدت لك ِ عملا ً مناسبا ً و ملحقا ً بجانب العمل .. إذا كنت لا ترغبين في العيش معي .. ... لكني في نفس الوقت سأزورك إذا سمحت لي الفرصة ... لأطمئن عليك ِ ...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صغيرونه ...

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

عوافي صغيرونة ترا انا متابع قصة تجيني دائم بالايميل لاني ماكنت اقدر اخش على المنتدى...
مشكورة خيو وتسلمي عل القصة الجميلة...

----------


## P!nk Cream

*تسلمووو على المرور الحلوو*

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء الثاني عشر* 


ــ هذا جيد ...و أي نوع من العمل وجدت ؟؟؟ 
ــ في صناعة الكبريت . 
ــ صناعة الكبريت !!!!!!
ــ أجل .
ــ و متى أباشر العمل ...؟؟؟ 
ــ غدا ً إذا أردت !! 
ــ حسنا ً .

جلست في منزل هنادي مؤقتا ً .... إلى موعد ذهابي لإستقبال عملي ..... 

اتجهت فعلا ً إلى عملي مع هنادي ... 
و طرقنا الباب .... سيدتي .. ءأنت هنا ؟؟؟ 
ــ أجل أنا هنا . 
لقد جئت و معي ما أخبرتك ِ عنها . 
ــ دعيني أراها .
ريم هيّا ادخلي .
دخلت فعلا ً و نظرات السيدة الغريبة تلاحقني . 
همممممممممممممممممممم ... لا تقلقي هنادي ستكون تحت رعايتي . 
ــ أرجوا أن تعتني بها ..
ـ حظا ً سعيدا ً ...ريم .
ــ لك أيضا ً ................................ إلى اللقاء 
و بعد أن ذهبت هنادي إلى عملها ...

ــ مع أنني قلت ذلك أمام هنادي ...... إلا أنك أجمل من أن تعملي في صناعة الكبريت ! 
ــ ماذا تقصدين سيدتي ؟؟!!!
عندها رمقتني السيدة بنظرات غريبة ... 
ــ ستذهبين إلى مكان جميل ..... و لكن إياك ِ أن تخبري هنادي ... أفهمت !!!
لم أستطع النطق بكلمة ً واحدة ... فالخوف كان يتملكني ... 

عندها دخل رجل إلى المحل .... و قال للسيدة ... هل البضاعة جاهزة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
نظرت إلي ّ السيدة ......... أجل جاهزة !!! 

أمسكني ذلك الغريب ... بقوة هيّا ايتها الطفلة .... 
إلى أين ؟؟؟ 
حملني رغما ً علي إلى داخل تلك الشاحنة ... و معي حقيبتي ..

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


هيّا إلى الداخل !! 
دفعني ذلك الرجل إلى تلك الشاحنة العملاقة ... و من ثم أغلق الباب ... 
لقد كانت الحافلة مظلمة .... عدا بعض الضوء الساقط من تلك النافذه الصغيرة .. 
دققت النظر جيدا ً فإذا برؤوس ساكنة .. تلمع وسط الظلام ...
ــ يا رفاق ... يبدو أننا أصبحنا ستة !! 
انطلق ذلك الصوت فجأة و تحديدا ً من الناحية اليمنى ...
عندها سألت ..... من أنتم ؟؟؟
ــ نحن ؟؟ ..... نحن كما أنت ..... مشردون .. ليس لنا مأوى فجأنا لكي نعمل ...
ــ مشردون .............. ليس لكم مؤى !!!!! 

و أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ،،،،،،،، مشردة !!!!

ــ يـــــــا الهي .... لقد أصبحت مشردة .... ليس لي مأوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ــ أمي أين أنت الآن !!؟؟ ... أنا في أمس الحاجة إليك .....
وقتها سقطت دمعة من عيني .... لتبدو كبريقا ً و سط تلك العتمة .... 

ــ و أين نحن ذاهبون ؟؟؟؟ 
ــ لقطف العنب كالعادة !!
ــ قطف العنب ؟؟!! 
ــ أجل و من ثم بيعه في السوق .. 
ــ و لكني جأت للعمل في صناعة الكبريت !!
ــ و ما المانع في العمل صباحا ً في قطف العنب و من ثم العمل ليلا ً في صناعة الكبيريت !!
ــ هل سنعمل هكذا !!! على مدار فترتين !!
ــ هه .... هذا شئ من لا شئ !

حينذ ٍ إتكأت على طرف تلك الشاحنة .... و جلست في الأرض و من ثم ضممت رجلي نجو جسدي و بت أشبه بالقوقعه ....... أطلقت تنهيده .. و أغلقت عيني و جعلت أتذكر أمي و القرية و الأوقات الجميلة التي قضيناها معا ً ............... 

أمضينا .. وقتا ً لا باس به في الشاحنة ......

ــ هيّا ها قد وصلنا ... 
انفتح ذلك الباب ليتسلل إلينا ضوء الشمس الساطع ..... 

و حينها فتح ذلك الرجل الضخم الباب بقوة ،،، و قال بنبرة حادة ..
ــ هيّا أسرعوا فلا وقت لدينا .......

نزلنا جميعنا الستة من داخل تلك الكومة المعتمة .... 
ــ اذهبوا إلى ذلك المنزل و بالقرب منه ستجدون عدة سلات خذوا واحدة و ليبدأ كل منكم بقطف العنب و خلال ساعتين سأراكم عند المنزل .

اتجهنا فعلا ً حيث يوجد السلال و أخذ كل منا واحده و بدأنا بقطف العنب . 
لقد كان الجو حارا ً و الشمس حارقة ... و مع كل ذالك لا وجود لليأس في قلوبنا . 

خيّل إلي أنني الكبرى بينهم ، فهم على الأقل لم يتجاوزا الخامسة عشر من العمر ، بينما أنا أقول تقريبا ً أنني في السادسة عشر !! 

و بعد أن أنهكنا العمل و ألم الجوع بنا ....... و تحديدا ً بعد أن أتممنا قطف العنب .. اتجهنا حيث ذلك المنزل ... 

ارتمينا فوق القش المنثور هنا و هنالك ....

ــ ما هذا ؟؟؟؟ ...... 
تلفت يمنى و يسره ... لعلي أجد صاحب ذلك الصوت ..... 

نعم ... إنه ذلك الرجل .... العملاق !!!!!! 

لقد كان يقف أمام واحد من رفاقنا ....... لا أدري ما اسمه .. فأنا إلى الآن لم أتعرف عليهم ...

ــ أهذا كل شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( كان ذلك صوته ) !!!!

خفت في البداية فقد كانت سلة الفتى مملوءه بعناقيد العنب ! 

كيف لا يقتنع !! ،،، لقد بذل جهدا ً كبيرا ً في جمعه !!!!! 
يا له من جشع !!! 

و بدأ بضرب الفتى ،،، ركلا ً و رفسا ً .... بلا رحمة أوحتى شفقة !!

أي قلب يملك هذا الرجل !!! 

ــ لا أريد تكاسلا ً إعملوا بجد و إن لم تفعلوا فلن تذوقوا طعما ً للطعام ....... أفهمتم!!!

ــ و أنت لن تأخذ حصتك من الطعام هذ اليوم !!!!!!
و أشار بإصبعه نحوه ... 

ــ هيّا إلى الطعام ....... و من ثم تجهزوا للعمل التالي .... 

عنده تجمعنا للطعام ماعدا ذلك الفتى الذي بات محروما ً ....... 

ــ هل يمكنني أن أسأل سؤالا ً ؟؟؟ 
نظروا جميعا ً إلي و كأنهم لا يريدون الحديث معي أو حتى النظر إلى وجهي !! فبالهم مشغول برفيقهم ذاك ! 

ــ أجل ....... و ماذا تريدين ؟؟؟
ــ هل يكمنني التعرف عليكم !!

عم الصمت لحظات .......... نعم ... فهذا من حقك ...*

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء الثالث عشر * 

ــ أنا تامر ....... و يصغرني سديم ... ،،،، أما بالنسبة للفتيات فهن .... حنان و أختها حلا ... 


أسماء جملية !! 


أخيرا ً ...... ذلك هو أمجد .... إنه أكبرنا نحن !! 
أمجــــــــــــــــــــــــد !!
أجل و هو القابع هناك ....... أعني أنه هو من نال الضرب وحده !! 

عندها قالت حلا ........ إنه رجل بشع !!
يحب ضرب الأولاد ... أنا أكرهه !
نظرت حنان إلى حلا ....... حلا لا تثرثري أكثر قد تكونين في وضع أمجد الآن إن سمعك !!

و ما ذنبي أنا ؟؟؟؟ ألأجل أنه ليس لدي أم ؟؟ 
ألهذا السبب يعاملنا هذا المرعب بقسوة ..؟؟؟!!!!! 

حلا ....... توقفي !! فهذا الكلام لا يجوز ! 

وقتها قال تامر : حنان لا داعي للقسوة مع حلا .. أعتقد أنها لم تخطئ ! 

كل هذا حدث و أمام عيني دون أن أتفوه بكلمة !! 

و أنت ألن تخبرينا من أنت ؟؟ 
ــ ( كان ذلك صوت تامر ) ..... أتقصدني !! 
ــ أجل ....... بالطبع ! 

ــ إسمي .. ريم .. أعيش في القرية ... و أبلغ من العمر 16 سنة ....... لذا أضع حجابي فوق رأسي ! 

ــ و أين أواك ِ ؟؟؟
ــ توفي أبي ............... واختفت أمي و لا أعرف أين هي الآن !! 

ــ أنا آسف لم أقصد إزعاجك ! 
ــ لا ......... لا بأس فمن حقك أن تعلم عني كل شئ ! 

ــ أما نحن ........ فأنا بعثت من قرية بعيدة .. لأعمل هنا فأبي لا يكاد يفي متطلبات العيش ! 
أما سديم فقد توفي أبواه و هو في سن صغيرة ........ لذا كان عليه أن يعمل ! 
أما حنان و حلا فقد قسى عليهما زوج أمهما و طردهما من المنزل ..... و الأم لا حول لها و لا قوة ! 
أما أمجد ........ فقد توفيا أبواه أيضا ً ! 

و نحن مع بعضنا البعض منذ فترة ...... نتقاصم أفراحنا و أتراحنا ..... 

على كلٍ ،،،،، انظري ماذا في هذا الكيس !!
ــ نظرت فيه .......... فوجدت بعضا ً من قطع الخبز .. 
هذا جزء من طعامنا .... الكل هنا يضع بعضا ً منه ....... و نقدمه فيما بعد إلى أمجد ! 

ابتسمت .......... ما أعضم صداقتكم ! 
ـ خذ ... يمكنك ِ أخذ حصتي أيضا ً فأنا لا أشعر بالجوع الآن ! 
ــ حــــــــــــقا ً .. 
ــ أجل و سأكون مسرورة بذلك !
ــ هذا لطف منك ِ ...............

أنتم ........... هيّا إلى العمل !!!


ــ توجهنا إلى حيث أتممنا قطف العنب ....... 

و عند غروب الشمس ........ اتجهنا لاستكمال العمل في صناعة الكبريت !! 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

ــ لقد بدأت تتحسن تلك السيدة ........ 
ــ أليس كذاك أبي ؟؟ 
ــ بلى ........ أرى تحسنا ً ملحوظا ً .. في صحتها ...... أصبحت تأكل .. و هذه إشارة جيدة ! 
ــ و لكن ألن تعود إلى منزلها ........ أو إلى أولادها ! 
ــ لا أعلم ............. فكما قال الطبيب .... لقد فقدت ذاكرتها .... و مستحيل أن تعود كالسابق ! 
ــ أنا حزينة من أجلها ! 
ــ لو كانت أمي موجودة لما تركتها ... بل حاولت مساعدتها ! 

نظر إلى أبي و بدا منزعجا ً من كلامي ......... 

ــ رهف ...... أتقصدين أنني لم أقم بواجبي كاملا ً ....... 
ــ لا ... لم أقصد ذلك ...... 

ها هو رائد .. قادما ً .......

مرحبا ً رهف ..... أهلا ً أبي .... كيف حال السيدة الآن ؟ 

أحمد الله أنك جئت في هذا الوقت ،،،،،، ( قلت ذلك في نفسي ) ،،، و من ثم أتلقت تنهيدة ... 
عندها قال أبي : 
إنها بخير ...... ماذا عن دراستك ؟؟
اطمئن ...... لا تقلق .... فسأكون الأول بإذن الله !! 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

بعد أن عدنا إلى المصنع .. بدأت تلك السيدة بإرسال الأوامر فوق رؤسنا .... الواحدة تلو الأخرى ... 
بينما بقي أمجد ... ساكنا ً لا يتحرك ... 
و لكن بالرغم من الألم و القسوة اللذان يلقاهما .... إلا أنه مازال صامدا ً .... بل و الأعجب أنه لا يرد إذا كان مظلوما ً ... أو حتى الدفاع عن نفسه ........ 
كل تلك العوامل دفعتني بأن أتقرب إليه أكثر .. و أحاول أن أعرف المزيد عن حياته ... 
فأنا لا أنكر بأنني معجبة ً بشخصيتة ! 

ــ ريــــــــــــــــــــم !!!! لماذا تقفين هكذا ... هيّا إلى العمل ! 
ــ حسنا ً .. ها أنا ذا قادمة سيدتي ! 

بدأت بالعمل .. في تعبئة الكبريت ..... و من ثم ترتيبه في العلبة ... إستعدادا ً لبيعه في السوق .... و بعد ذلك بدأت بتنظيف المحل ..... و مسح الأرضيات ....... 
فعلت ذاك كله .... إلى أن تعبت .... بل لم أعد أستطيع السير إلى السكن حيث أنام ! 
و بما أنني الأكبر .... فإنني أقوم بجميع الأعمال ...... 

ــ ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم !! 

ما ذا أيضا ً ألا يكفيها ما فعلته اليوم !
ــ عليك الآن بتنظيف الحديقة ... 
ــ سيدتي .. ألا يمكنني فعل ذلك غدا ً ؟؟ 
ــ لا ........ اليوم .. يعني اليوم ! 

اتجهت إلى الحديقة و من ثم بدأت بجمع الأوراق المتساقطة .. و تنظيفها ... 
ــ أتودين أن أساعدك ؟؟؟ 
ــ نظرت ... خلفي ... فإذا بي أرى أمجد ... واقفا ً ... 
أمعقول ...!!!!!! أن يفعل ذلك ... فأنا على الأقل لم أسمعه يتفوه بكلمة واحدة منذ أن جئت إلى هنا ! 

ــ نظر إلى ... و بدا منتظرا ً مني إجابة ! 

ــ بكل سرور ! 
بدأنا العمل مع بعض .... و اتهينا من التنظيف ! 

ــ ريــــــــــــــــــــــم !! 
أيتها الخائنة ....... ناديتي على أمجد ليساعدك !!! 

يا لك من وقحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــة !!!!*

----------


## P!nk Cream

اليووم با حاول اني أكمل القصة لآخرها 

لأني مو شايفة تفااعل من أحد 

فقلت أخلصها بدال ما تكوون معلقة جدي

----------


## P!nk Cream

** الجزء الرابع عشر * 


و انطلقت يدها بقوة ... لتستقر على وجهي ...... و لأستقر أنا على الأرض ! 

ــ لا لم أفعل صدقيني .... 
هو من أراد ذلك .... لقد عرض علي المساعدة و وافقت على ذلك ! 

ــ و أنت !!! لن تسلم مني اليوم ! 

لا أستطيع و صف ما حدث !!! فقد كان ضربها شرساً !!!!! و مـــــؤلمــــا ً !!!! 

لذا ... لن تأخذي حصتك من الطعام اليوم يا ريـــــــــــــــــم !!!

ــ و لكني ..... جائعة ! 

ــ أرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــوك ِ !!!! فقط كسرة خبز !! 

ــ رفستني !!! و من ثم قالت : ألك ِ الجرأة أيضا ً على الحديث !!!! 

لا بد من تأديبك !!!!! 

بدأت بضربي ..... إلى أن سكنت ........ و بقيت جثة أشبه بالهامدة ! 

حملني أمجد إلى غرفتي ...... و وضع بجانبي كأسا ً من الماء و ... ورقة بها فتات من الخبز ! 

استيقظت في الصباح على لا على تغريد العصافير ..... أو على صوت السيارات ... كما تتوقعون .. 
لا ،،، بل على الألم .... و الورم الذي كان يغطي وجهي ....... 

و الكدمات المنتشره في أنحاء جسدي .... 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

مرت الأيام و بدأت أتحسن .... و أعود كما كنت في السابق ... إلا أنني أصبحت هزيلة ... 

و اعترى الشحوب وجهي .... و لم أعد كما كنت ... من ينظر إلي يظن بأنني في الثلاثين من العمر ... بدلا من السدسة عشر ....... 

و لذا قررت ..........

ها هو العام الدراسي يبدأ .... و من حقي إكمال دراستي الثانوية .. فلا أريد أن أعمل طيلة حياتي هنا 

لم أتررد و ذهبت إلى الهاتف العام و .... اتصلت على هنادي ....... 
ــ مرحبا ً هنادي ! 
ــ أوه .... أهلا ً ريم ! 
ــ منذ زمن لم أسمع صوتك ؟ كيف أنت عزيزتي ؟؟؟ 
ــ كيف أنا !!!!! ماذا أقول أو ماذا أخفي .... لما لم تأتي لترينني ..... ألأنني يتيمة ؟؟؟!!! و لكني قلت : بخير ماهي أخبارك ؟؟
ــ الأمور تمشي على ما يرام ! 
ــ هنادي............ أنا .....
ــ ماذا ريم ...... هل حصل شئ مزعج ! 
ــ أنا ........ قررت أن أخرج من العمل ! 
ــ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ــ أرجوك فأنا أريد استكمال دراستي .......... هل من المعقول أن أحمل الشهاده المتوسطة ! 
ــ أرجوك ..........
ــ لا بأس ........ 
ــ و أنني سأعمل في مكان آخر ...... فترة ما بعد العصر ....... و أعود في الصباح للمدرسة ! 
ــ و أين ستعملين ؟؟؟؟ 
ــ لا أدري إلى الآن !! 
ــ حسنا ً سأبحث لك عن عمل مناسب ! 
ــ و أنا سأبحث أيضا ً ............................ أشكرك هنادي ! 
ــ على الرحب و السعة . 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

بدأت رحلة البحث عن العمل ......... قد تتسائلون كيف لي بالبحث ...... و ما زلت أعمل عند تلك السيدة ... 
إنني أؤدي عملي في الصباح و أقوم بالبحث في المساء ........... 
بحثت .......... و بحثت ........... و لكن دون جدوى ...... فالجميع يرونني صغيرة ....

إلى أن وصلت لآخر محل في الشارع ....... و كان محلا ً لبيع الخبز و الكعك ! 

ــ مرحبا ً ...... 
ــ أهلا ً .......... هل يمكنني مساعدتك ! 
ــ في الحقيقة ........ سيدتي أيوجد لديك عمل مناسب ! 
ــ أتعنين أنك تبحثين عن عمل ! 
ــ أجل ...... و آمل ألا تخيبي أملي ! 
ــ يالصدفة الرائعة ! ،،،، فأنا أبحث عن فتاة لتعمل بدلا ً عني .... 
ــ عادت الإبتسامة إلى وجهي الشاحب ... و بدت خيوط الأمل تتجدد ......... ،،، حقـــــا ً !!!!!! 
ــ أجل ....... 
ــ و متى يمكنني أن أباشر العمل ؟ 
ــ تعالي غدا ً و سأقوم بتعليمك طبيعة عملك ! 
ــ بكل سرور سيدتي ! 

كم كنت مسرورة بالعمل الذي وجدته ....... فقد بدت تلك السيدة طيبة ! 
أشكرك يا رب ! 

اتجهت لأقرب هاتف و اتصلت على هنادي ......... و أخبرتها أنني وجدت العمل و أخيرا ً طلبت منها أن تأخذني غدا ً ........... إلى مقر عملي ! 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 

أشرقت الشمس و بدأت في حزم الأمتعة ......... 
طق ..... طق ....... أيمكنني أن أدخل ؟؟ 
هذا صوت هنادي ............ أجل بالطبع تفضلي .. 
احتتضنت هنادي ........ فأنا متشوقة لرؤيتها ..... 

خرجنا من الغرف و بيدي أمتعتي ....... سرت في الرولق المؤدي إلى الباب الخارجي للسكن ! 

إلا أن توقفت ...... إثر سماعي صوت ..... صوت أشبه بسلة و قعت محتوياتها ! 

التفت ..... فلم تكن سوى ...... حنان .... ،،،،،،،، حنااااااااااان ! 

ـ ريم هل ستغادرين ......... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
ــ أجـ........ل ! 
ــ اندفعت تلك الصغيرة نحوي .... أرجوك لا تذهبي ...... ريم .. أرجوك ! 

ــ عزيزتي ....... لن أبتعد عنكم كثيرا ً ...... فأنا سأكون في المحل الذي يقع في الشارع المجاور ... و تحديدا ً المخبز ! 

ــ ريــــــــم .....

ــ حنان .... على استكمل دراستي ........ أرجوا أن تتفهمي وضعي ! 
سأئتي لزيارتكم كلما سنحت لي الفرصة ............................... أعــــــــــدك ! 
حنان أرجوك ِ تفهمي وضعي ! 

ــ ريم ........ أنا أفهم وضعك ........ و لكن عديني أنك ستأتي لزيارتي ! 
ــ أعدك ................. هذا وعد مني ! 

و الآن علي أن أذهب .......... أرجوا أن توجهي التحية إلى كل الأصدقاء ! 

إلى اللـــــــــــــــــــــــقاء ! 

إلى اللـــــــــــــــــقاء ريــــم و حظا ً طيــبا ً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

لكي أيضا ً عزيزتي !!!! 

اتجهت إلى حيث عملي .......... و قد كنت سعيدة جدا ً ..... 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 


بدأت بالعمل لم تكاد الدنيا تسعني من الفرح ............ فقد كنت في غاية السعادة 

لم أجد صعوبة في عملي الجديد ......... فقد كان سهلا .... و ممتعا ً ...
أقوم بالدراسة صباحا ً .... و من ثم أعود للعمل من العصر إلى الساعة الثامنة ... لتحل في ما بعد صديقتي سمر !! 
إنها بديلتي ...... فأنا أعمل نصف المدة و هي النصف الآخر ....... إنها فتاة طيبة .. 

لا أخفي عليكم ... أنه واجهتني بعض الصعوبات ... و لكني قررت أن أتفوق و أصبح طبيبة فهذا هو الذي أفكر فيه الآن ..!! 

بدأت العمل في العصر ........ رتبت الكعك و الخبز ...... و ها أنا أنتظر و صول الزبائن ... 

سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح ....*

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء الخامس عشر * 

ــ مرحبا ..
ــ أهلا ... هل يمكنني مساعدتكما ؟؟ 
ــ أجل .. من فضلك أريد بعضا ً من الخبز و أربع قطع من الكعك . 
ــ لحظات فقط و يكون طلبك جاهزا ً .. 

رهف : رائد هل تريد شيئا ً آخر ! 
رائد : أظن أنني أحتاج إلى ............. الذهاب للمنزل ! 
رهف ( تضحك ) : هذا مرفوض .. 
رائد : تبدوا صغيرة .
رهف : من تقصد ؟
رائد : العاملة التي ذهبت لتحضر ما طلبناه .. 
رهف : نعم ....... صحيح .. ,,,, لولا الحاجة لما كانت تعمل .. 
رائد : هذا ممكن ... 

و من الباب الجانبي خرجت ريم و معها حافظة متوسطة الحجم ... هاهو ما طلبتماه .... تفضلي .. 
رهف: أشكرك ... 
ريم : على الرحب و السعة ..

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,
استطاعت ريم برغم صغر سنها .. أن توفق بين الدراسة و العمل .... و لكنها .... لم تستطع أن تعثر على أمها ... 

أمسكت ريم ... ما كان يلف عنقها ....تلك الصورة ... والدها و والدتها و جدتها ... و في المنتصف صورة فتاة صغيرة .. إنها هي بلا شك !! 

بالطبع لم تنسى جدتها ........ و لكن مها صديقتها .. أخبرتها أن جدتها غادرت القرية منذ بضعة أشهر ..!! 

يا للقدر ........ تشتت عائلتي ... و بقيت وحيدة .... رحمــــــــــــــــــــاك يا رب .. 

اتفتح الباب من جديد ....... فها هي سمر ... 
كانت ريم تجلس فوق الكرسي مغمضة عينيها ......... و من العجيب أنها لم تنتبه لدخول سمر ..
أدركت سمر أن ريم ........... بالتأكيد شاردة الذهن .. 
سمر اتجهت نحو ريم ... : ريم .......
ريم ارتبكت بل أنها كادت أن تقع .... لولا لطف الله ثم وجود سمر ... : أوه ...... سمر ... لقد أفزعتني حقا ً .
سمر : من الذي استحوذ على عقلك ....... لدرجة أنك لم تلحظي وجودي .. 
ريم : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ................... ليت ما أفكر فيه يصبح حقيقة .. 
سمر : و هل يجوز .. أن أعرف ما هو ذالك الحــــــــــــــــــــــلم ... 
ريم : ستعرفينه عما قريب .... 

ريم : هل انتهى موعد عملي ...... 
سمر تقلد صوت ريم : هل انتهى موعد عملي .......... ألم تري الساعة ... 
ريم تنظر إلى الساعة : أوه ......... إنها الثامنة .. لقد انتهى فعلا ً ..........
ريم : علي الذهاب الآن فلدي الكثير من الأعمال لم أنجزها بعد ........... حظا ً طيبا ً سمر .. 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ذهبت ريم حيث منزلها .... لم يكن بعيدا ً بل يبعد عن المخبز ببضع دقائق ...... 
أدارت ريم المقبض ...... وارتمت على الأريكة ...... كم كان اليوم حافلا ً .......... 
صنعت كوبا ً من القهوة .... و أحضرت الكتب و بدأت بالمذاكرة ............ 

انتصف الليل ........ و ريم قاربت على الإنتهاء ........ إنتهت أخيرا ً .... و رمت بجسدها فوق السرير ..
لتغط في سبات عميق ........ 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

مرت الأيام و الشهور و ريم تجتهد أكثر ... نعم ... فلم يبقى سوى بضعة أيام و تعلن النتيجة ... نتيجة الإختبارات .. 

هاهو اليوم الذي تنتظره ريم بفارغ الصبر .... 

اتجهت نحو ... المدرسة .. و تحديدا ً .... عند ذلك الحائط الملصق عليه قائمة أسماء الطلاب .. و تقديراتهم .. 
المكان مكتظ بالطلاب ... لم تستطع ريم رؤية شئ ... 

اقتربت أكثر ... و أكثر .. لعلها تستطيع رؤية شئ ......... 

حدقت عيناها ... و فُتح فاهها .................................... نعم ......... ريم أحمد .. و التقدير إمتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــاز ... 

لم تصدق ما حدث .... بل إنها إحتلت المرتبة الأولى من بين الطالبات .. 

الحمد لله .................. هذا من فضل ربي ... 

ذهبت حيث صديقتها سمر ... و هنادي ... كانوا ينتظرونها قرب باب المدرسة .. و بدوا قلقين .. 
ريم : الحمد لله ....................................... أصبت المركز الأول ... 
سمر و هي تحضن ريم : الحمد لله ................... مبروك ريم ...............
ريم : أشكرك عزيزتي ......... 
هنادي : أرئيت لم يضع تعبك سدى ................... 
ريم و دموع الفرح في عينيها : هذا بفضل الله ثم تشجيعك يا هنادي ... 

صعدت ريم سيارة هنادي ..................... و اتجهوا إلى شقة ريم ... إستعداد ً للإحتفال ... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كان اليوم رائعا ً ... فها هو رائد ... عائدا ً .. و حاملا ً معه الشهادة .. لم يخيب رائد ظن والده فقد إحتل هو الآخر ... المركز الأول .... أما رهف فقد احتلت المركز الثاني ... بينما لمحت اسم ريم في المركز الأول ..

في الواقع .. رهف لا تعلم شيئا ً عن هذه الفتاه .... بل إنني أكاد أجزم بأنها لم ترها ......... أبدا ً .. 

فهي تقبع في مبنى يبعد كثيرا ً عن مبنى ريم .......... ,,,, و رويد كلعاده احتل المركز الرابع ... 

الفرح عم أرجاء المنزل .... 

رهف كانت تعد قطع من الكعك ..................... و رويد يعد العصائر .......... 

كانت السيدة أيضا ً في قمة سعادتها .... مع أنها تجلس في الشقة المقابلة لشقة أبوا رائد ... إلا أن صرخة النجاح ... تسللت إليها ... و سرعان ما علمت ... من رهف ................. 

إتصلت هاتفيا ً بأبو رائد .. لتقدم له التهاني ............ و كذلك رائد ... 

كانت سعادتها لا توصف ............ لنجاح رائد و رويد ... فبرغم أنهما إخوة إلا أن رغباتهم مختلفة .. 
رائد يعشق القراءة ... بينما رويد مغرم بالحاسب ..

و لهذا قررت أن تهدي هديه لكل من رهف و رائد و رويد .................

و فعلا ً اتجهت لمركز الألعاب .... و اختارت لرويد بعضا ً من لعب الحاسب .. 
أما رهف فقد اختارت لها علبة ً بها ... خيوط و أقمشة رائعة ... 
و رائد ............ فبالتأكيد ..... اختارت له مجموعة من الكتب الشيقة .... 

لم تخطئ لإختيار فقد نالت الهدايا إعجابهم ....... و هذا هو المطلوب ... 

كانت في غاية السعادة .......... بنجاحهم .... و كأنهم أطفالها ..... 

و هذا ما دفع رهف ... إلى تلك الفكرة .......... زواج والدها من تلك السيدة ... 
في الواقع لقد بدت تلك السيدة لطيفة جدا ً و حنونة ... و هي المقربة إلى رهف أكثر من غيرها .... 

لم تطول الفكره في رأس رغد .... فقد أخبرت رائد و رويد بما يحتويه عقلها الصغير ... 

اقتنع رائد بالفكره و خصوصا ً إن تلك السيدة تعاملهم مثل أطفالها .. لذا و افق على أن تحتل مكان والدتهم .. 
أما بخصوص رويد ... فوفق هو الآخر ... 

رائد : ها نحن جميعنا موافقين ....... و لكن الأهم من ذالك هو أن يوافق أبي ..!! 
رهف : أعلم هذا لذا سأحاول أن أقنعه بذالك ....... فلا أظن أنه سيجد أطيب من هذا السيده .. 
رويد : حسنا ً .. و إن رفض ؟؟ 
رهف : لا أظن ذلك ... فأنا أرى أنه مهتم بها ... ,, على كل سأفاتحه بالموضوع غدا ً إن شاء الله .. 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

أقيم احتفال ٌ بسيط في شقة ريم ... الكل كان سعيدا ً بهذا الإنجاز ... فعلى الرغم من الظروف التي تمر بها إلا أنها استطاعة أن تحقق جزءا ً من حلمها ... 

هنادي و سمر و أمجد و تامر و سديم ,,,, و حنان و حلا ,,, و أيضا ً مها !!! 

الكل حضر ليهنئ ريم ................ 

و لا أخفي عليكم .. أن ريم لم تحس بالوحده لأنهم هم عائلتها الآن .... 

كانت تحس أنها وحيده في هذا العالم الواسع ... إلا أن الله عوضها بأصدقاء حقيقيين يعرفون معنى الإخوة .. 

أُحضر الكعك و بدأت ريم بتقطيعه ... 

و توسط الكعك ... كتابة ( ألف مبروك ....... ريم ) ...................... 

مضت الساعات و الدقائق ... و انتهى الحفل ... تعاون الجميع في ترتيب المنزل ... 

و قدموا الهدايا لريم .... و كم كانت سعادتها لا توصف ,,, 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء السادس عشر * 


هاهي العطلة بدأت ... و معظم الناس يلهون ... فهذه العطله التي لطالما انتظروها بفارغ الصبر .. 
بينما ريم .. إختارت أن تقضي العطله في القراءة ... لتستعد للعام المقبل ... 
و ها هي الآن تتوجه ... إلى المكتبة العامة ... لتختار ما تشاء من كتب .. 

دخلت المكتبة فعلا ً .. و تناولت كتابا ً عن ( الأحياء الدقيقة في جسم الإنسان ) .... 
فهي تحب علم ( الأحياء ) ......... 

جلست في إحدى المقاعد القابعة في إحدى الزوايا ... و ضعت الكتاب على الطاولة .. و بدأت في القراءة ..
كانت تستمتع بالتجول بين صفحات الكتاب ... تشاهد صور الخلايا ... و بعض أجهزة جسم الإنسان ..
حقا ً كان ذلك ممتعا ً ,, 

ــ أهذا أنت ؟؟ 
رفعت ريم رأسها و نظرت ... فإذا بها تلك الفتاة التى أتت ذات يوم إلى المتجر ... 

ــ أهلا ً ..
ــ تفضلي اجلسي ... 
ــ هل يمكنني ذلك حقا ً ..
ــ أجل .. بالتأكيد . 

رهف : رائد يمكننا الجلوس هنا .. 
رائد : و لكن ......... حسنا ً ... 

جلس رائد في آخر الطاولة ... بينما جلست رهف قبالة ً ريم ... 
كانت رهف تضع حجابا ً مثل ريم ... و هذا ما دفعها للإطمئننان و دعوتهما للجلوس معها ... 

رهف : أظن أنني رأيتك في المدرسة ؟؟
ريم : حقا ً ..... و لكن هذه المرة الأولى التي أراك فيها ... بعد المتجر ..
رهف : لقد احتلت المركزالأول في مدرستي ... فتاه تدعى ........... !! في الواقع لا أذكر اسمها !! 
ريم : ما اسم المدرسة التي تنتمي إليها ؟؟
رهف : مدرسة ( .......... ) 
ريم و قد اعتلاها علامات التعجب : و أنا في نفس المدرسة !! 
رهف : !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,,,,, ما اسمك ؟؟
ريم : اسمي ... ريم ......... ريم أحمد !
رهف و رائد و قد حدقا عيناهما في ريم : غير معقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول !!!!!!!!!!!
رهف : أنتــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!! التي احتللتي المركز الأول !!!
ريم : أجـ....ل ! 
رهف : لم أتوقع ذلك أبدا ً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,,,, أنت تعملين أليس كذلك ؟؟ 
ريم : نعم ,,, أنا أعمل فترة ما بعد العصر ... و ينتهي عملي قرابة الثامنة !! 
رهف : كان الله في عونك ............ إنه عمل متعب !! 
ريم : لا بأس فقد استطعت أن أوفق بين الدراسة و العمل !!
رهف : آه .. نسيت ...... مبروك النجاح .... 
ريم : شكرا ً جزيلا ً ...... بارك الله فيك .. ,,, و إذا لم أكن مخطئة .. فأنت التي احتللتي المركز الثاني ... 
رهف : هذا صحيح ..
ريم : مبروك رهف .. 
رهف : أشكرك عزيزتي .......... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

رائد : لم أكن أتخيل ذلك أبدا ً ......... هي ذاتها التي تعمل في التجر ؟؟!! 
رهف : أجل ... و لم أكن أتخيل أنا ذلك .... فقد كان ذلك آخر ما يخطر على البال !! 
رائد : معك حق !! ,, و لكنها برغم الظروف التي تمر بها إلا أنها استطاعت أن تتفوق ! 
رهف : أجل !!!!!! 
رائد : بالمناسبة ألم تفاتحي أبي بالموضوع ؟؟
رهف : أي موضوع ؟؟؟؟ ,,,,,,, آآآآآآه ... تقصد الزواج ؟؟؟ ,, لا ليس بعد سأفاتحه اليوم على كل حال ! 

وصلنا إلى المنزل ...... رأيت رويد و هو يلعب بالحديقة المجاورة لمنزلنا .. أما أبي فأنا لم أشاهده ... إلى الآن ...... 

اتجهت للحمام ... و غسلت وجهي ..... خلعت حجابي و ارتديت ملابسي ........ 
و ذهبت أبحث عن أبي ........ 

رهف : أبي ....... ءأنت هنا ؟؟
سامي : أجل ................ بنيتي .. هل تريدين شيئا ً ..

رأت رهف والدها ... و هو يحتسي القهوة ... فأدركت أنه الوقت المناسب للحديث معه ! 
رهف : أبي ..... كنت أريد الحديث معك ..
سامي و قد وضع القهموة على الطاولة : تفضلي و كلي آذان صاغية .. 
جلست رهف في المقعد الذي أمام والدها ............ 

رهف : أنت تعلم أن أمي رحمها الله كانت طيبة و حنونة .... ,,,, و أنها أوصتك و هي في المشفى بأن تتزوج بعدها ............ لذا ...
قاطعها الأب قائلا ً : لا ..... لا يمكن أن يحدث ذلك أبدا ً ...... كيف لي بأن أتزوج غير والدتك ؟؟؟ 
أنا لم أحب أحدا ً سواها ........................ و لا أعتقد بأنني سأحب ! 
لذا لا تحاولي ............ يا رهف ... هذا أمر مفروغ منه !!!! 
رهف : أبي أرجوك !! الجميع موافق .......... نحن في أمس الحاجة لمن يرعانا ... لمن يحنوا علينا .. أنت لم تقصر في شئ و لكنك أيضا ً لا تستطيع أن تلعب دور الأب و الأم في آن معا ً ... أرجوك أعد التفكير في الأمر !!! ,,,,,,,,, أرجـــــــــــــوك !! 
الأب : لا أنا آسف رهف ......... لا أستطيع !! و إذا أردت يمكنني إحضار مربية لكل منكما !! أما الزواج فلا !! 
رهف : نحن لسنا في حاجة ً إلى مربية ,, نحن في حاجة إلى أم حنون ... تعطف علينا و تحبنا مثل والدتنا ! 
الأب : هل جننت ؟؟؟ قلّما تجدين هذه المواصفات !! 
رهف : بلا يوجد .................................................. . 
الأب : ومن هي سعيده الحظ هذه ؟؟ 
رهف : أنت تعرفها جيدا ً ... بل إنك ساعدتها في يوم من الأيام ...
الأب : أعرفها ؟؟؟ و ساعدتها !!!!! 
الأب : أتقصــــــــــــدين ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
رهف : أجل و من غيرها ؟؟؟؟ تلك السيده !! 
الأب : و لكن ..... 
رهف : أنت موافق ؟؟ أليس كذلك ! 
الأب : في الواقع ... لا أرى ما يعيبيها ............ و لكن لا أستطيع ... رهف سامحيني !!
رهف : أبي ............ فكر في الأمر جيدا ً ........ إنها تحبنا كأبنائها تماما ً .... لا أرى مبررا ً واضحا ً للرفض ! 
أرجوك ............... عدني بأن تفكر في الأمر .... 
الأب : حسنا ً ............. أعدك بالتفكير ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

لم أستطع النوم في تلك الليلة ........... صورة تلك الفتاة مازالت عالقة ً بذهني !!
أتخيلها ... دائما ً ................. 

غير معقول ..... أ أحببتها ؟؟ 
بهذه السرعــــــه !! 
لا ............. لا .......... أمسكت برأسي لعل تلك الأوهام تزول !! و لكن دون جدوى ! 

رهف : رائد ............ كنت أطرق الباب لنحو نصف ساعة !!! ظننت بأنك غير موجود !!
رائد : حقا ً ... ,,,, آنا آسف لم أنتبه لطرقك ... 
بالمناسبة ما هي أخبارأبي ........... هل وافق ؟؟
رهف : لا أعلم إلى الآن .. و لكنه على الأقل وعدني بالتفكير .. 
رائد : آمل أن يوافق .... 
رهف : و أنا أيضا ً ........................... 
رائد : رهف ...... لما لا تزوري ريم .. 
رهف : ريـــــــــــم !! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و لما ؟؟ 
رائد : ٌ ..... ألم تقولي ... إنك بحاجة لنسخة من كتاب ( التاريخ ) فقد افتقدته في العام الماضي .. ربما يكون عندها نسخة منه ؟؟ .......... أشك بأنها تحتفظ بجميع المقررات الدراسية ..
رهف : ربما ؟؟! و لما لا ........ على كل ٍ سأذهب اليوم للمتجر ... و من ثم سأعرف أين تسكن ..
رائد : هذا جيد ... و سآتي معك ....... 
رهف : حسناً ... سنذهب بعد صلاة المغرب ........ فكما تعلم علي الذهاب لشراء بعض الحاجيات .. 
رائد : حسنا ً لا بأس ... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

رأسي يكاد ينفجر .... كلام رهف مازال يتأرجح في الداخل ....

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء السابع عشر * 

أحقا ً ماتقول رهف ؟!
بصراحة .. لا أجد ما يعيبها... و لكني في نفس الوقت ... لا أستطيع ... 
رهف ... لا أنكر ما تكنه تلك المرأة لكم من حب .... 

انتظر لحظة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا ترفضها ؟؟؟؟

و ماذا يعني زوجتك ؟؟؟ هي توفيت و انتهى الأمر !! 

أيعقل أن تقضي حياتك الباقية وحدك !! لا أنيس و لا ونيس ! 

غدا ً سيتزوج أبائك ... و تبقى وحيدا ً إلى الأبــــــــــــــــــــــد ..

دار هذا الحديث داخل عقل الأستاذ سامي .................

فكر سامي مليا ً ........... و رأى أن هذا هو القرار الصائب ...

الزواج منها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

لقد تأخرت رهف كثيرا ً .... آمل ألا تكون قد نست موعد الذهاب اليوم ...

كنت أمشي قرب النافذه قلقا ً .. أنظر إلى الساعة الملتفه حول معصمي ......... رهف هيّا تعالي .......

كنت ألمح السيارت تأتي ذهابا ً و إيابا ً ... و لكن للأسف رهف لم تكن معهم ... 

رهف ... هيّا تعالي ... !!!! 

لمحت سيارة كستائية اللون ,,, دققت النظر جيدا ً ,, فإذا بها .. والدي .. و رهف .. 

هاهي ........... بلا شعور نطقت باسمها ... لقد جاءت رهف !! 

خرجت مسرعا ً .. خارج المنزل .. أخرجت سيارتي من القبو المخصص لموقف السيارة ...

قمت بتشغيل السيارة ......... و فتحت النافذه ... و لوحت بيدي إلى رهف ...

رهف : رائد ... انتظر ,, فعلي إدخال الحاجيات إلى المنزل ! 
رائد : هيّا .. يا رهف .. فلا وقت لدينا ... علينا الذهاب الآن .. قبل أن يقفل المحل ... للصلاة .
رهف : أووووووووووف رائد انتظر قليلا ً .............. 
رائد : سأذهب وحدي إن لم تذهبي .......
وافقت رهف على مضض .. و صعدت إلى السيارة بجانب رائد : لما كل هذا الحماس أمن أجل الكتاب ؟؟! 
رائد: أختي .. و حبيبتي .. و مهتم بها .. أليس من حقي فعل ذلك ؟؟ 
رهف بسخرية : منذ متى ؟؟
رائد : منذ الآن ... أحب أن أرافقك دوما ً .. و خاصة عندما تذهبين إلى محل الكعك !
رهف : و لماذا هذا تحديدا ً ؟! 
رائد: أنا أرتاح في ذالك المكان ... إضافة ً إلى وجود الرائحة الزكية !

لم يمضي الكثير من الوقت حتى وصلا إلى الموقع المقصود ....

فتحا الباب ............ ليروا سمـــــر بدلا ً من ريم ... 

سمر : مساء الخير .... هل يمكنني مساعدتكما !
رهف : نعم أريد بعضا ً من الخبز المحشو بالجبن !
سمر : سيكون جاهزا ً خلال لحظات ! 

رائد اقترب من رهف : لم لا تسأليها عن ريم ؟؟
رهف : سأسألها الآن ..
رهف و قد نظرة لرائد نظرة جعلته يتوتر : و لما كل هذا الإهتمام ؟
رائد : من أجل الكتاب طبعا ً ..
رهف تحاول تقليد صوت رائد : من أجل الكتاب طبعا ً ,,
من أجل الكتاب !! أم من أجل صاحبة الكتاب !!

زاد التوتر و الإضطراب في وجه رائد ............ و لم يكن باستطاعته النطق بكلمة ! 

سمر : ها هو ما طلبته !
رهف : أشكرك ..
بالمناسبة أعرف فتاة تدعى ريم ... و تعمل هنا أيضا ً .......... أين هي الآن ؟؟
سمر : تقصدين : ريم .......... أظن بأنها بالمنزل الأن ........ فقد اشترت الكثير من الكتب و و ستجدينها معتكفة ً الآن بالقراءة ........
إنها فتاة غريبة الأطوار !!! تقرأ في جميع المجالات ........ لا تمل أبدا ً ,,, هذا بالإضافة إلى ذهابها إلى المعارض و الندوات ............ لو فعلت ذلك أنا !! لمت من فوري ! و خصوصا ً أنها تعيش بمفردها ! 

رائد ذُهل !!
رهف : بفردها !!
سمر : أجل هذا ما أعرفه ... الحقيقة لا أعلم شيئا ً عن حياتها الخاصة !
رهف : و أين والداها !
سمر : لا أدري ......... يخيل إلى أنني سمعت أنهما توفيا في حادث سير ! في الواقع لست متأكدة تماما ً مما أقول !
رهف : حسنا ً سمر .... سأذهب الآن لمنزل ريم ........... هل يمكنك أن تعطينا العنوان ؟
سمر : أجل و بكل سرور ......... و كتبت سمر العنوان في ورقة صغيرة ......
هاهو العنوان .......
رهف : أشكرك ...
سمر : على الرحب و السعة .........

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

صعدنا إلى السيارة ............ كان رائد شارد الذهن صامتا ً ........ لم يتفوه بكلمة .....
رهف : رائـــــــــــد !!
رائد : آه ....... رهف ....... !!
رهف : يبدوا أن حدسي صدق هذه المرة ........... أنت شارد الذهن .... و أعرف تماما ً بما تفكر !!
تلعثم رائد و لم يدري بما سيجيب لكنه على الأقل ..... اكتفى بقول ... 
أنت تعلمين أنني مشغول الآن بالنادي و المراكز التي التحقت بها ....... لذا ..... 
قاطعته رهف : لذا عليك أن تتعرف على ريم ........

تغير لون وجه رائد بدأ العرق يتصبب من على جبينه ......... 
أمعقول ذلك الضخم ........ ذو الشخصية القوية ... أن تتمكن فتاة مثل ريم باقتحام قلبه !!! 

رهف : رائد لم تجب على سؤالي بعد !!!
رائد( يحاول تغيير الحديث ) : ها قد وصلنا !!

نزلنا من السيارة ....... شاهدت المبنى ذا الأربع طوابق .......... كان متواضعا ً جدا ً ........ 

صعدنا الدرج المؤدي للشقة .. 

كان رائد يقف على جانب الباب ,, بينما أنا أقف أمامه تقريبا ً ........ 
رفعت يدي و تحديدا ً إصبعي و ظغت على الجرس ....

ــ نعم ها أنا قادمة .... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

كنت مستغرقة في القراءة ... و كتابة بعض الخواطر التي تجول في مخيلتي ... 
إلى أن سمعت صوت الجرس ...
ذهبت نحو الباب نظرت عبر ( المنظار ) لأرى رهف واقفه !! 
بطبيعتي في المنزل لم أكن مرتدية حجابي ......... 
فتحت الباب ...... فقد كانت رهف وحدها .......... 

رهف : مرحبا ريم ..
ريم : أهلا رهف ... تفضلي .. 

فتحت الباب لأسمح لرهف بالدخول .........
فوجئت !! برائد خلفها و كان عيناه مرتكزة ً نحو الأرض .. 

تذكرت وقتها أنني لست مرتديتا ً حجابي ....... 
أسرعت و ارتديته ..... لقد كان نوعا ً ما مبعثرا ً فوق رأسي ..... 

ريم : آسفة تفضلوا .......

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

دخلت إلى غرفة الجلوس ....... كان البيت متواضعا ً و صغيرا ً ....... لا يكاد يكفي للعيش فيه 3 أشخاص .. 

جلست في الأريكة .. و جلس رائد في الأريكة التي تقبع في نهاية الغرفة ........

دخلت ريم الغرفة و كانت تحمل معها أكوابا ُ من العصير .... 

تقدمت نحوي : تفضلي العصير ..
رهف : أشكرك ..

ثم اتجهت نحو الطاولة للممجاورة تقريبا ً للأريكة التي يجلس فيها رائد ,, و وضعت فيها العصير ..

و أخيرا ً استقرت ريم في المقعد التي يواجه رهف ..

ريم : أهلا بكما في منزلي ......... 
عذرا ً فإن المنزل متواضع .............. و كذالك الأثاث ... 

رهف : لا ..... لا تقولي ذلك ريم ........ إنه منزل جميل ! 

ريم : أهلا رائد كيف حالك ؟؟ 

ريم ......... استمري في الحديث لكم أتشوق للحديث معك ....... و سماع صوتك الدافئ ... 


بخير و الحمد لله .. ماذا عنك ؟؟

ريم : و أنا بخير ... 

رائد : في أي صف أنتي ؟؟

ريم و هي تبسم : في نفس صف رهف ! 

رائد : أوه ..... هذا صحيح !! لقد نسيت ! 

و علت الضحكات أرجاء الغرفة ... 


رهف : عذرا ً على زيارتي المفاجأه ......... في الحقيقة كنت أريد نسخة من كتاب التاريخ .. و آمل أن أجد عندك نسخة ً منه ......

ريم : كتاب التاريخ ؟؟؟؟!! 

لحظة ... أعتقد أنه يوجد لدي نسخة ً منه ! 

سأذهب الآن و أحضره لك ! 

خرجت ريم ,,, واتجهت نحو تلك الغرفة المجاورة ......... 

رائد : لم أتخيل أبدا ً أن تعيش بمفردها ! ,,, رهف هلا ّ سألتها ماذا حل بوالديها ! 
رهف : بودي سؤالها ... و لكن .. لا أريد أن أعيد إليها ذكريات الماضي !! 
رائد : و لكني متشوق لمعرفة أين والداها ؟؟ أو ماذا حدث لهما ؟؟ 
رهف : و أنا أيضا ً متحمسة ً لمعرفة ما حل بهما !! على كل سأحاول !

دخلت ريم و معها الكتاب المطلوب !

ريم : آسفة على التأخير .. ها هو الكتاب ! 
رهف : أشكرك ريم .......
آسف فقد أتعبناك ! 
ريم : لا .. أبدا ً ... لن تتصوري كم أنا سعيدة لتعرفي على صديقة مثلك ! 

ريم : هل بإمكاني معرفة من أين حصلتما على عنواني ؟

رهف : لقد اتجهنا للمحل للبحث عنك .. فأخبرتنا سمر بأنك في المنزل و كتبت لنا العنوان ! 
ريم ( تضحك ) : سمر يا لها من فتاة ! 
أخبرتها مرارا ً ألا تعطي عنواني لأحد !! و هاهي تخون وعدها لي ! 
رهف : آنا آسفه يبدوا أننا أزعجناك ! 
ريم : لا ... على العكس لن تتصورا مدى سعادتي بقدومكم ! 
و لكن كما تعلمين فإنني أعيش وحيدة ً في هذا المنزل .. و أخاف من عيون المتطفلين ! لذا قلت لسمر بألا تخبر أحدا ً بعنواني ! 
و لكنها الآن فعلت ذلك .. و حسنا ً صنعت ! 
رهف : و أين والداك ؟؟ 
ريم تنهدت قائلة ً : توفي أبي قبل ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ً ... و أمي لا أعلم للآن أين هي أو ماذا حل بها ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
عدت للمنزل و علامات الدهشة التي اعترت وجهي لا تزال واضحة ... بينما رائد أصبح شارد الذهن كثير التفكير .. حتى أنه لم يعد كالسابق .. فلم يهتم يالقراءة رغم حبه لها أو أن يهتم بالنادي أو الندوات ... 

فقط شغله الشاغل .. و حديثه عن ريـــــــــــــــم ...

لاشئ آخر يحتل عقله سواها ! 

مضى الآن ثلاثة أيام دون أن أحظى بإجابة ً شافيه من والدي بخصوص زواجه من تلك السيده .. 
و بالمناسبة نسيت أن أخبركم بأننا اخترنا لها اسم ( أمل ) !!! 

كنت مستغرقة في قراءة كتاب عن تعليم أصول الطهي .. و كيفية صنع الأطباق اللذيذة ! 

فجأة دخل رائد غرفتي .. و الدموع تسبق كلماته ليخبرني بنبأ اهتز له كياني !

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء الثامن عشر * 

كانت أنفاس رائد تتصاعد من خارج أنفه .. ! 

رائد : رهف !!!!!!! 
رهف : رائد ما بك تكلم !! 

رائد : عمي يا رهف !! 
رهف : مابه تــــــــــــــــــــــــــكلــــــــــــم !!!!!!!!! 
رائد : لقد توفــــــــــي ظهر اليوم ! 

جلست فوق المقعد الذي بجانبي .... من هول الصدمة ! 
عمي مهند ... توفي .....!!! 

كيف .. و متى ... و أين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إجابات لم أتلقى جوابا لها ! 

أسرعت نحو أبي و أنا أركض خارج غرفتي ... لأجده جالسا ً في المقعد و قد أخفى وجهه بكلتى يديه ! 

رهف و الدموع اغروقت عينيها : أبــــــــــــــي ! 

لم تكاد تتقدم أكثر ,, حتى جاء رويد ليخبرنا بما هو أشــــــــــد من ذلك ! 

رويد : رهــــــــــــــف لقد انسكب الماء الساخن على وجه خالتي أمل !!!!! 

و هي في حالة يرثى لها ! 

لم أتمالك نفسي ... فهاأنا أتلقى نبأ وفاة عمي ... و من ثم حرق وجه أمل !! 

و في أسرع من البرق هرع أبي إلى داخل شقتها .. قام بحملها .. و هو ينادي بأعلى صوته علي ّ أنا .. إلا أنني أشك بأنني كنت أسمع صوتــــــــــــــــــــه !! 

سبقني رائد إلى السيارة و معه رويد بينما أنا بقيت وحيده ..... في مكاني لم أبرحه سنتيمترا ً واحدا ً ..و اكتفيت بطلق دموعي ! 

حل المساء و لم يتصل أبي أو حتى رائد .. أو رويد ! 
و هذا ما زاد شكوكي ... 

رفعت سماعة الهاتف ... لا أدري كيف فعلت ذلك !! أو من أين جاءتني القوة لفعلها ! 

ضغت على الأرقام ...

لأستمع لصوت رائد ... ,,,, رهف : رائد .... كيف خالتي ؟؟ 
بعد صمت لمدة دقيقتين !! 

رائد و قد خيم الحزن على صوته : رهــــــــــــف للأســـــــــــــــف ,,,, لقد اصيبت السيده بحروق من الدرجة الثالثة و هي في حالة خطرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

تشنجت أعصابي و لم أقوى على حمل سماعة الهاتف ... لتهوي أرضا ً ....... و تصدر صوتا ً .. توحي لمن يسمعه بأن الحياة ما زالت تنبض داخل المنزل !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

وصلت للمشفى بعدما جاء رائد و أخذني معه ,,, نظرا ً لأنني أستطيع الدخول و أرى خالتي أمل ! 

خرج الطبيب من الغرفة ! 

الكل يلتف حوله منتظرا ً ما سيقوله !! 

الطبيب : لقد أصيبت بحروق شديدة .......... ادعوا لها بالشفاء و تجاوز مرحلة الخطر .. 

و أرجوا عدم زيارتها الآن ... و لكن يمكن لواحد منكم أن يراها .... بشرط عدم الحديث معها ! 

كل تلك الكلمات كانت كافية لزيادة ضربات قلبي ... و تشتيت تفكيري ! 

دخلت إليها ................ 

كان الضماد يلف وجهها و جزءا ً من رقبتها ... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

ذهبت إلى غرفة الطبيب .. حيث أمرني بذلك ... 

الطبيب : أنت زوجها ؟؟ 
سامي : لا ........ 
الطبيب : ماهي صلة القرابة إذن ؟؟ 
سامي : تجمعني بها قرابة عن بعد ! 
الطبيب : سأكون واضحا ً معك يا سيد سامي ... السيدة تعاني من حروق من الدرجة الثالثة .. و قد تشوه وجهها بالكامل ........... و أنها بحاجة للخضوع إلى الكثير من عمليات التجميل ... لمحاولة إعادة وجهها كما كان سابقا ً ! 

تنهد سامي : سأفعل كل ما يمكن إنقاذها و إعادتها كما كانت !! 

كم هو مؤسف ما حدث هذا اليوم ............ 

موت عمي و من ثم حرق خالتي ...

يا له من يوم .......... 

ترى ماذا حل بوالدي !!!! و أين هو الآن ؟؟

خرجت من الغرفة .. في الوقت المحدد كما أخبرتني الممرضة بذاك ......... 

حضر الطبيب و نادى على الطبيبه التي كانت موجوده في ذلك الوقت في غرفة الطوارئ .......... و أظن أن اسمها كان ............. هنــــــــــــــادي !!!!! 

أعطى أبي للطبيب المبلغ المطلوب نظرا ً لإقامتها في المشفى !! 

و من ثم استدرنا عائدين إلى المنزل !!!! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

تلك الفتاه مازالت صورتها أمامي !! 

شعرها الأشقر الحريري ,,, عيناها الخضراوان ,,,, رأيتها ......... و ياليتني لم أفعل !!

تعلقت بها أكثر من ذي قبل .. كنت أراها دوما ً بحجابها .. و لكني عندما ذهبت مع رهف .. كانت تظن بأن رهف آتيه بمفردها .... 

آآآآآآآه يا ريم ... كم أنا بحاجة إليك الآن ...

لتخففي عني آلامي .... ملامحك الهادئة و ابتسامتك العذبة ... و صوتك الدافئ !! كم أنا بحاجه إليهم ... 

لو تعلمين يا ريم .. كم أنا أحبك ................ أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــك !! 

كلمة أرددها داخلي ... أسمع صداها وحدي .... ليتك تسمعينها أو تشعرين بها ...........

لا أريد سوالك .......... ,, لم يقتحم حياتي أحدا ً إلا أنت ,, أرجوك بأن تحسي بي ... ألم تشعري بتيارات العشق التي أنشرها و أنا أقترب منك ؟؟ 

ريـــــــــــــــــــم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

انطلقت مني تلك الكلمة دون قصد ,, أو حتى شعور جعلت رهف تدخل إلى غرفتي ..

رهف : رائد أ أنت بخير ؟؟
رائد : أوه ......... أنا نعم ..
رهف و ألقت نظرة على رائد : ما سر تردد كلمة ريم على لسانك دائما ً ... ألم تشعر بذالك ؟؟؟

رائد بتلعثم : أوه ...... أتدرين لقد كنت منهمكا ً في قراءة هذه الروايه و أظن أنني انسجمت مع بطلة القصة 
هذا كل شئ ! 
رهف : حقا ً ............ و أين هذه القصة ؟؟؟ 
رائد : لا أدري .......... ربما سقطت مني .... 
و لحسن الحظ أنني وجدت رواية ملقاة ً بجانبي .... هاهو ... 
و انطلقت تالك اليد لتخطف ذال الكتاب : أرني ما فيه ........... هل يوجد اسم ريم حقا ً في الروايه !!
توترت و كنت أشعر بأن الدماء تتصاعد نحو رأسي ........
و لحسن الحظ أن تلك الروايه كانت تحمل إسم ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم !!! 
كم كنت سعيدا ً بتلك المعجزة !! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

جلس أبي في غرفة التلفاز ......... كان يتحدث عبر الهاتف .... و كما يبدوا عليه أنه حزين و فرح ٌ في نفس الوقت ,, علامات غامضة أراهن أن أحدا ً منكم لن يفهمها ! 

أغلق أبي سماعة الهاتف و نظر إلى ...

ذهبت نحوه ... و قدمت واجب العزاء إلى أبي ... و نفس الشئ فعله رائد و رويد ... 

طلب أبي منا الجلوس .... جلسنا و كانت ضربات قلبي تتسارع ...

سامي ( الأب ) : أعرف أنكم لم تستشعروا بعد نبأ وفاة عمكم ,, و صدمة السيدة أمل !!
لقد توفي عمكم مهند في مدينة باريس ... و نظرا ً لذلك ....... فقد ترك عمكم لنا ثروة تقدر بالملايين 
و بما أنني الأخ الوحيد لعمكم ........ و أن زوجته توفيت منذ زمن ,,, و لسوء حظه لم يحظى بالأبناء 
فقد تقرر شرعا ً أنني الوريث الوحيد لعمكم !!!!!!!!! 

تعلقت أنظار أبنائي حولي ..... و أكاد أجزم أنهم لم يصدقوا الأمر !! 

سامي : رائد : ستذهب اليوم معي إلى المحكمة لعمل الإجراءات المناسبة ! 

و اقتربت من ابنتي رهف ................... الأب : و بالمناسبة أنا موافق على على زواجي من السيده أمل !! 

تهلل وجهنا فرحنا ........................ بهذا النبأ السار .... فكم تمنيت أن أستمع إلى تلك الكلمة منذ زمن !! 

و لم تقل فرحة رائد و رويد عن فرحتي أنا ! 

سامي : و لذا عليكم أن تخبروا السيدة أمل بهذا القرار بعد إجراءها لعملية التجميل ,, و أنا سأنتظر ردها بفارغ الصبر !! 

بالفعل ذهبنا في العصر إلى المشفى حيث خالتي ... و حملنا معنا باقة ورد .. لها ...

دخلنا إلى الغرفة .............. 
رهف : مرحبا ً خالتي ...

نظرت نحو السرير .......... سقطت الباقة من يدي ... و فُتح فمي ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا أحد فوق السرير !!!! 

أين خالتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

بدأت أبحث عنها كالمجنونة ... أسرعت إلى الخارج لأرتطم بالممرضة ... أنت رهف !

----------


## P!nk Cream

رهف : آخ .... يا رأسي .... أنها ضربة مؤلمة !!
الممرضة : ههههههههههههههه أنا آسفة !!
رهف : لا أبدا ً .......
الممرضة : أنت رهف إن لم أكن مخطئة ؟؟ 
رهف : أجل ! 
الممرضة : لقد طلبت مني السيدة أمل إخبارك بأنها الآن في غرفة العمليات ! 

تنهدت رهف : غرفة العمليـــــــــــــــات ! 

خرجت من الغرفة متجهة ً إلى حيث يقبع والدي و أخواي ....

التفوا حولي ..........

سامي : أهي بخير ؟؟
رائد : هل حصل لها شئ ؟؟؟ 
رويد : أيمكنني أن أراها ؟؟ 

رهف : لقد ذهبت الآن إلى غرفة العمليات .............. ادعوا لها بالنجاح ,,, 

جلس أبي في المقاعد المخصصة للرجال ,, بينما أنا ذهبت حيث المكان المخصص لجلوس النساء .. 

الدقائق و الثواني تمر و كأنها الدهر ,,, 

فها هو أبي يقرأ القرآن ,,, و لا يملك إلا الدعاء لخالتي أمــــــــــــــــــل !!!!!! 

و رائد يكاد القلق يقضي عليه ,,, فهاهو يمشي قرب الغرفة قلقا ً .,,,, أما رائد فإنه قابع فوق المقعد و مغطي وجهه بكلتا يديه ,,, 

أما أنا فلا أستطيع أن أصف لكم حالتي ,,,, لأنكم حتما ً ستتخيلون كيف هي حالتي ... 

مضى الوقت ببطء .............. إلى أن لمحنا الطبيب يخرج من الغرفة .. 

التففنا حوله ... ننتظر منه كلمة أو إشارة فقط لتوحي بأن خالتي على ما يرام ,,, 

الطبيب : الحمد لله لقد نجحت العمليــــــــــــــة !!

تهلل وجهنا جميعا ً شكرا ً لله ,,,,,, و بدأنا نهنئ بعضنا البعض على نجاح العمليه ... 

رهف : هل يمكنني أن أرها الآن ؟؟ 
الطبيب : لا ... ليس بعد ساعة من الآن ! ,, يمكنك الإنتظار هنا بينما ينتهي والدكما من بعض الإجراءات اللازمة !!! 

جلسنا حيث كنا في مقاعدنا ... 

مرت الساعة ببطء شديد ........... إلى أن خرجت الممرضة من الداخل و سمحت لنا بالدخول !! 

بالتأكيد أنا من سيدخل و رويد ... دخلنا مع بعضنا ... 

لم أرى سوى سرير واحد تقبع عليه سيده جمــــــــيله ,,, بل إنني لم أرفع عيني من عليها !! 

رويد : يبدوا أننا دخلنا الغرفة الخطأ !!!! 
أليس من الواجب أن تدلنا تلك الممرضة إلى االغرفة الصحيحة ؟؟؟!!! 
هيّا رهف فلنذهب !! 

استدرنا للخلف معلنين ذهابنا إلى الخارج ! 

ــ رهـــــــــــــــــف !! ,,,,,,,,, رويــــــــــــــــــد !! 

لا يمكن أن أخطئ ذالك الصوت إنه صوت خالتي ............. 

التففت أبحث عن مصدر الصوت ,, لا كن لا وجود لخالتي أمل هنا ... لا يوجد سوى تلك الجميله التي تنظر نحونا و الإبتسامة على شفتيها !! 

نظرت حولي و لا كن لا وجود لأمل هنا ! 

ــ ههههههههههههههههه لم تتعرفا علي ّ ألهذه الدرجة تغيّرت ؟؟ 

رهف و الدهشة ألجمت لسانها : خــ........ا لـتـ......ي !!! 

أمل : هذا أنا حبيبتي !! 

رهف و قد اغروقت عيناها .......... اشتقت لـــــــــــك ِ ........... 

و اندفعت رهف إليها ........... لترتمي في أحضانها الدافئة ... 

أمل : و أنا كذلك عزيزتي !! اشتقــــــــــــــت لك !! 
نظرت رهف إلى خالتها أمل ..... لقد تغيّرت فعلا ً ....... بل لقد أصبحت جميلة جدا ً ,,, 

أمل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,,, و نظرت نحو رويد ,,, أنا أمل رويد ... 

ألن تصدقني ؟؟؟؟ 

ذهبت نحو رويد ......... و أطبقت عليه بكلتا ذراعي ّ ,,, اشتقت لك عزيزي .... 

رويد : حقا ً أنت خالتي ؟؟؟ ,,,,,,,, أجل خالتي ............ اشتقت لك !!! 

أمل : و أنا كذالك ,,, لن تتصوروا كم أنا سعيدة ً الآن !! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

ذهبنا إلى المنزل ,, بعد أن قام أبي بالإجراءات الازمة ... 

جلست أنا و رويد مع خالتي ......... تحدثنا في أمور شتى من بينها إرث عمي مهند ... وماذ يمكننا أن نفعل به !!! 

و قد لا أخفي عليكم .. حزنها الشديد على موت عمي ... و لكن الأعمار بيد الله !! 

لم أتررد أبدا ً ... في الحديث معها عن موضوع أبي ......... فقد كان هو الآخر بنتظر ردها بفارغ الصبر !

رهف : خالتي .. أود إخبارك بشئ ما !! 
أمل : حبيبتي .. يمكنك أن تتحدثي و كلي آذا صاغيه !! 
رهف : لقد قرر أبي الزواج !!!! 

تبدل وجهها إلى الحزن : حقــــــــــــــا ً .. 

رهف : أجل ........ و اختار أيضا من سيتزوجها ... إنها طيبة القلب ... 

أمل بنبرة حزن : أتمنى له التوفيق ... و لكن هل يمكنني معرفة من هي ؟؟ 

رهف : أجل .......................... بالتأكيد .........................

إنهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ,,,,,,,,,,, أنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

أمل و الدهشة مرسومة على وجهها : أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

رهف : أرجوك وافقي ,,,,,,,,,, نحن بحاجة إليك ,,, الجميع موافق !!!! 

أمل : في الحقيقة لا أدري !! 

رهف : أرجــــــــــــــوك ,,,, 

و ابتسمت أمل و نظرت إلى رهف ,, و هل يمكنني الإستغناء عنكم .......................... أنا موافقة ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

بدأنا جميعنا بالإستعداد فالخميس القادم هو موعد زواج أبي .... 

الجميع كان سعيدا ً فهذا ما كنا نتمناه .... 

ذهبت إلى شراءالحاجيات الازمة للحفلة ... و رافقني رائد ... 

اشتريت ما يلزم .. كالعصير و الحلوى و نحوه ................... 

رائد : ما رأيك أن نشتري بعضا ً من الكعك ... من المخبز الذي تعمل به ريم ! 
رهف : فكـــــــــــرة جيده ... و في نفس الوقت يمكننا أن ندعوا ريم و سمر !!! 
رائد : حقا ً فكـــــــــــــــــــــــره رائـــــــــــعة !!!! 

دخلنا للمخبز فشاهدنا ريم تعمل بجد كعادتها !!! 

ريم : أهلا ... رهف ! 
رهف : مرحبا ً ........ 
كيف حالك ريم ؟؟ 
ريم : بخير و الحمد لله .. ما ذا عنكما .... ؟؟؟ 
رهف : بخير ...............
ريم : هل يمكنني مساعدتكما ؟؟ 
رهف : نعم أريد منك كمية لا بأس بها من الكعك .... تلزم لعمل حفلة متوسطة !!
ريم : سيكون طلبكما جاهزا ً الآن ! 

أحضرت ريم ... كمية كبيرة من الكعك .... داخل علبة كبيرة ! 

ريم : هل هذا يكفي ؟؟ 
رهف : أجل أشكرك .. 

بالمناسبة أنت مدعوة إلى زواج أبي ......... الخميس القادم !!!! و آمل أن تخبري سمر بذلك !! 

ريم : مبروك مقدما ً ........... يسرني أن ألبي الدعوة !! 

سأحضر إن شاء الله ........ 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

بدأت الحفلة وارتديت ثوب وردي عليه تطريز بالون الأحمر اللامع .....

رائد : رهف إنه ثوب جميل !!
رهف : أشكرك ...

هيّا الآن اذهب إلى غرفة الرجال فحتما ً قد جاء أصدقاء أبي الآن ...

رهف : هيا النساء سيأتين الآن ................... عليك أن تذهب .. 

رائد : أوه .......... حسنا ً ... سأذهب الآن ,,, أراك لاحقا ً ... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

لقد كنت قلقا ً جدا ً من أن لا تأتي ريم الحفلة .............
أصبحت مهووسا ً بها .... فقط شغلي الشاغل .... لا أحد سواها ........ و بما أنني أكبرها بثلاث سنوات و سأعمل في شركة عمي التي ستصبح شركة لوالدي ..

قررت أن أخبرها ..............

نعم ... سأخبرها أولا ً بأنني أحبــــــــــــــــــــــــها !!! 

لأعرف رأئيها أولا ً ,, ثم أخبر أبي لنتقدم رسميا ً بخطبتها !! 

انتظرت طويلا ً ... قرابة الباب الخارجي .... و معي صديقي عمار ... 
عمار : هل تنتظر أحدا ً ؟؟ 
رائد : هاه ........ لا أبدا ً .. 

لقد أتت ....... هذا ما أطلقه لساني ... 

لدرجة أن عمار سمع ما تفوهة به .........

عمار : من هي ؟؟؟ 
رائد و هو يضع يده على فم عمار : هششششششش .......... ستعرف لا حقا ً .. 

نزلت ريم من السيارة ... و معها سمر ... 

ريم : مرحبا ً .............. 

رائد : أهلا ً ريم ... 
يسعدني أنك لبيت الدعوة ......... 

ريم و قد أنحت رأسها خجلا ً : أشكرك ... 

رائد : ريــــــــم أنا ...................

----------


## P!nk Cream

* الجزء التاسع عشر * 

ريم : ماذا ؟؟ 
عمار : لاشئ فقط رهف تنتظرك داخلا ً... 

ريم ( مبتسمه ) : حسنا ً ..................... 

و اتجهت ريم و سمر إلى الداخل ! 

عمار : رائد هل جننت ؟؟؟ 
رائد : في ماذا ! 
عمار : هل تود حقا ً إخبارها بحبك لها ؟؟؟ 
رائد : و كيف عرفت ؟؟؟؟ 

عمار( بسخريه ) : أبدا ............. ً تمتم باسمها و عندما تحدثت إليها كان العرق يتصبب منك ...........
أبعد هذا تقول لي كيف عرفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نظر رائد إلى عمار : يالك من رجل !!!!!

عمار : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
دخلت ريم مع صديقتها سمر ,, 
ريم : أوه ............ لقد نسيتها ؟؟؟؟ كيف ذلك ؟؟ !! 
سمر : و ما هو ؟؟ 
ريم : قلادتي التي تحمل صور عائلتي !! 
سمر : يالك من فتاه .. ظننت أن الأمر أكبر بكثير من ذلك !! 
ريم : و لكني كنت أحملها 
دائما ً .... فأشعر معها أن أمي و جدتي معي في كل خطوة أخطوها ,, 

رهف ما إن كادت أن تلمح ريم ... حتى تركت العصير جانبا ً ... و اتجهت نحو ريم و سمر ! 

رهف : أهلا ً ... ريم ,,,, أهلا ً سمر ! 

ريم : مرحبا ً ......... سررت بتلبية الدعوة ... 
رهف : أشكرك عزيزتي ....................... 

سمر : أين العروس ؟؟ 
لكم أتوق لرؤيتها ............... 

رهف : هههههههههههههههه ستأتي بعد قليل لا عليك ِ 
هيا تفضلوا إلى الداخل !!! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

عمار : ها رائد ........... أما زلت تحـــــــــــلم بها ؟؟!! 
رائد : و من تراه سيحتل قلبي سواها ............. عمار لو تعلم با أشعر به أو حتى تشعر به لما قلت عني هذا الكلام ! 
عمار : آآآآآآآآه .... يا ليتني أشعر بذلك !!!!!!!!!! 

رائد : يجب أن أخبرها بذلك ! 
عمار : هل جننت ؟؟؟ كيف ستخبرها ؟ 
رائد : سأحاول بكل الوسائل ... أرجوك يجب أن أعرف رأيها !! 
عمار : و هل تتوقع أن ترفض من رائد الثري ! 
لقد تغيرت يا رائد الآن لم تعد كالسابق ... جميع الفتيات لا حديث لهم سوى رائد !! حتى إنني سمعت أنهم يريدون أن يصادقوا أختك رهف ! 
الوضع تغير الآن ................... ليكن ذلك في معلومك ! 

رائد : هذا الكلام لا ينطبق عن ريم ..... فهي ليست غيرها من الفتيات .... فقط لو تعرف عنها أو عن حياتها ستعجب ! إنها تعيش حياة أكبر من عمرها .... لا هم لها سوى القراءة .... آآآآآآه لو تعلم بالظروف التي مرت بها ... لجلست تتأمل كيف لتلك الرقيقة أن تتحمل كل تلك الظروف ,, حتما ً ستقول ذالك ! 

عمار بسخرية : و ما تلك الظروف يا أستاذ رائد ! 
رائد : موت والديها و هي في سن صغيرة و عملها في محل الخبز .. و نتقلها للعيش من مكان لآخر ..أبعد كل هذا تقول لي ما هذه الظروف ! 
عمار : معقول ؟؟؟!!!!!!! 
رائد : و أكثر ,,,,,, و مع كل ذلك استطاعت أن تتفوق في المدرسة و تحصد المركز الأول ! 
فعلا ً لم أقابل شخصا ً مثل ريــــــــــــــــــــم !! 

أحبها .................... أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــها !! كلمة أرددها كل يوم داخلي و ياليتها تسمعها ! 



أمضيت وقتا ً ممتعا ً مع رهف ,,, تعرفت إلى صديقاتها و قريباتها ........... 

و للأسف لم أعلم بوفاة عمها سوى اليوم ...........

ريم : رهف هل يمكنني التحدث إليك ؟؟ 
رهف : أجل بكل سرور ... 

أمسكت رهف بيدي و أخذتني بعيدا ً عن أعين الناس .........
رهف : أجل عزيزتي ........
ريم : أنا ....................... 
رهف : أنت ماذا ؟؟ 
ريم : أنا آسفه رهف .. إذ لم أعلم بنبأ وفاة عمك سوى اليوم ........... 
عظم الله أجرك .............
رهف : جزالك الله خيرا ً ............... 
لا بأس ريم .......... يكفي أنك قلتيها لي الآن ..... و أعتقد بأن ذلك يسعدني جدا ً ,, و أسعدني أكثر قدومك للحفلة !! 

و جاء رويد : لقد حضرت العروس ........... 

رهف : عذرا ً ريم ... يمكنك الجلوس مع سمر ... علي الذهاب الآن !! 
ريم : لا بأس ........... و كم أنا متشوقة لرؤيتها ! 

رهف : ستأتي الآن .............. 

ذهبت حيث تقبع خالتي .... أووووه .......... تبدين جميلة جدا ً .... 
أمل : حقا ً ... 
رهف : أجل ,,, و كم نحن محظوظون بوجودك بيننا .. 
أمل : و أنا سعيدة بذلك ,, 

دخلت العروس إلى الداخل ,,, 

الغرفة ملأت بالزغاريد ,,, و التبريكات ... و أجمل التهاني للعروس بحياة سعيدة .... 

ريم كانت تنظر إليها .... و لم تتوقع أبدا ً بأن تلك المرأة لم تكن سوى ..... 




سوى .....





سوى .... 





أمــــــــــــــــها !! في يوم من الأيام ! 

حضرت رهف إلى ريم ... هل رأيت العروس ؟؟ كيف هي ؟؟ 
ريم : أجل رأيتها ... إنها جميلة جدا ً,,,,و تبدوا طيبة القلب .. تهانيا الحاره للعروس ... و تمنياتي لها حياة سعيدة ,,, 

رهف : انتظري ... لن تذهبي الآن ,, عليك بأن تسلّمي عليها ,,,,و هيّا الآن ,, 

ذهبت مع رهف إلى العروس .... و ما إن أمسكت بيد السيدة أمل ,, حتى أحسست برعشة تسري في جسدي 

تمنيت أن أبقى أمسك بيدها الدافئة ......... لأطول فترة ممكنة ! 

و لا أعرف كيف أتتني الجرأة ,,, لأعرفها على نفسي .. 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

جلست مع رهف مدة لا بأس بها ,, و من ثم تناولت العشاء و ما لبثت غير بضع دقائق ,, حتى أعلنت رحيلي 

ريم: رهف ,, تمنياتي للعروس بحياة سعيده .. 
رهف : أشكرك ريم .. 
ريم : عذرا ً رهف فعلي الذهاب الآن ,, فهناك الكثير من الأعمال علي إنجازها .. 
رهف : ألا يمكنك البقاء معنا لمدة أطول .. 
ريم : أنا آسفه ... و أعدك بأنني سآتي في يوم من الأيام ... 
هههههههههههه كما أنني لم يسبق لي أن جلست إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل خارج المنزل .. 
أشكرك على حسن الإستقبال ... و أتمنى أن أراك عما قريب .. 

و ما أكاد أن أنهي كلامي ,,, حتى رأيت الآنسه أمل ,, قادمة نحوي .. 
أمل : ريم ... هل ستذهبين الآن ؟؟ 
ريم: أجل ... 
أمل : كنت أتمنى لو بقيت معنا لفترة أطول .. 
ريم : و أنا كنت أتمنى ذلك ,, و لكن بعد الظروف تجبرك على فعل مالا تحبين ! 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ,, في حياتك الجديدة .. 

و لا أدري لماذا ,, أو كيف ... أو متى ؟؟ 

فقد أطبقت تلك الجميله ذراعيها .. حولي .. و ضمتني إلى حضنها الدافئ ,,, الذي كنت أتمنى بأن أظل فيه للأبــــــــــــــد ! 

أمل : ريم ..... لطالما سمعت عنك الكثير ,, آمل بأن تصبحي صديقة لرهف و ألا تنقطعي عن زيارتنا ! 
ريم: سأفعل ذالك .. 

ارتديت حجابي ,, و قصدت الباب استعدادا ً للرحيل ,,, بينما بقيت سمر داخل المنزل , فهي على ما أظن تريد البقاء أكثر ,, 

و مع دقات الساعه المعلنة ابتداء منتصف الليل بدأت أتجه نحو المنزل , ,, 
ودعت رهف و السيده أمل ... على أمل بأن ألتقي بهم مرة أخرى ! 

ذهبت نحو الباب الخارجي ... لألمح رائد جالس على الكرسي القابع هناك ... 

أظن أنه ينتظر أحدا ً ................ هذا ما دار بذهني وقتها ,, 

مررت من أمامه ,, و كأنما حدث له شئ ... 

هب و اقفا ً ....... ينظر إلي ... ,,, ابتسمت ,, و دون أن اعره أي اهتمام ,, 

اقترب مني .. لدرجة أنه لم يعد بيننا سوى بضع أمتار قليلة .. 

رائد : ريم ... هل يمكنني التحدث معك ؟ 
ريم : أجل ,, تفضل ! 
رائد : لا أدري قد لا يكون المكان مناسبا ً ... و بما أننا في منتصف الليل ... لذا هل بإمكاني ... 
أن أراك غدا ً في مكان عام ؟! 

ريم : مكان عام ؟؟ 
رائد : أجل .. فهناك موضوع أريد فيه التحدث معك ! 
ريم ( و هي مبتسمه ) : على الرحب و السعه ... لا أمانع ... 
رائد : حسنا ً و أين تريدين أن أراك ؟؟
ريم : هممممممم أعتقد بأن الحديقه العامه مناسبه ,, ستجدني في إحدى الطاولات .. 
و إن لم تجدني ,,, هذا هو رقم هاتفي ... آمل أن تتصل بي ريثما تذهب ,, 
و سأكون هناك في نحو الرابعه و النصف عصرا ً ,, 
هل هذا مناسب ؟؟ 

أخذ رائد يتمعن في تلك الورقة ,, و كأنه يراى بطاقة تعريف لأول مرة ! 
أجل هذا مناسب جدا ً ... 
أشكرك ريم ,, 

ريم ( مبتسمه ) : إلى اللقاء ,, أرك غدا ً ,, إن شاء الله ..

----------


## P!nk Cream

خرجت من تلك البوابة ,, و ما زالت عيناي مرتكزتان في الباب ,, أحاول أن أسترجع و لو بضعا ً من صورتها ! 

و لكني الآن لم أرى ريم ,, بل شاهدت كابوسا ً ... بل حلم مزعج تمنيت لو أفيق منه ,, 

إنها تلك الفتاه شيماء ,, تلاحقني من مكان لآخر بعد أن أصبحت ابن المليونير ... تحدثني في مواضيع تافهه ,, تليق بفتاة مثلها ,, 
جاءت إلى و شعرها المنسدل خلفها ,, و ملابسها الضيقة ,, و أختارت هذه المره وضع الكثير من المساحيق في وجهها ! 

عمار : ها قد أتت ! 
شيماء : أهلا ً رائد .. 

رائد : أهلا ً ... 
عمار : كيف حالك شيماء ؟؟ 
شيماء : بخير ... دام رائد على ما يرام .. 
رائد : شيماء هل يمكنني التحدث معك على انفراد ! 
لم تستطيع شيماء أن تخفي علامات الفرح ,, و السرور بسماعها تلك الكلمه .. 
بالطبع ... 
ذهبت في مكان بعيد عن عمار قليللا ً ,,, و مازال هو الآخر يحاول أن يتعرف على ما يدور بيننا .. 
رائد : شيماء كنت أود إخبارك بأن ... 
شيماء : أجل أعرف ,, و أنا موافقه ,, يمكنك التقدم لخطبتي رسميا ً ... 
رائد ( بسخريه ) : أخطب من ؟؟ 
كنت أود إخبارك بشأن ملابسك ... آمل أن تستري نفسك ... فلا يصح أن تلبسي هذه الملابس ,, فهي تظهر مفاتنك ... 
و ظهر من ورائي عمار الماكر .. 
عمار : أجل و إذا كنت بحاجه إلى أقمشه أكثر فيمكنني شراءها لك ... لتخيطيها فوق ملابسك ,, فأنا أكاد أجزم بأن جميع ملابسك قصيرة ... و لكن لا عليك , يمكنني مساعدتك ! 

كانت تلك الكلمات كافيه لتشعل الغضب في وجه شيماء ... و تتركنا بعد أن ألقت في مسامعنا بعضا ً من الكلمات البذيئة ! 

أما عمار فلم يكاد يمسك أعصابه .. كاد وقتها أن يلقنها درسا ً ,, ليتحول فرح أبي إلى معركة للشجار ! 

أمسكت بعمار محاولا ً تهدئته .,,, 
عمار : أتركني يا رائد ,, ألم تستمع إلى تلك الحمقاء .. كيف تحدثنا ؟؟ 
أتركني لألقنها درسا ً ........... سأعلمها كيف تخاطب الناس !! أتركنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ! 

رائد : عمار توقف فهذا لن يجدي نفعا ً ,,, دعها تقول ما تقول فلنبقى نحن دائما ً الأفضل ! 
أجلست عمار في الكرسي القابع خلفنا ,,, أحضرت له كوبا ً من الماء البارد ,,, شربه دفعة واحده ! بل أظن بأن الحراره التي كانت تسري في عروقه قد انطلقت من جسده ,, لتخترق جزيئات الماء البارد ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

مضت تلك الليله على ما يرام ,, 

و كنت سعيدة بأن أمل انضمت إلى العائله ... 

في اليوم التالي ,, و بينما كنا تناول الغداء ,, 

سامي : بمناسبة زواجي من أمل ... اعددت لكم مفاجأه رائعه ! 
رهف : حقا ً .......... و ما هي ؟؟ 
سامي : لا لن أخبركم سنذهب إلى هنالك الآن ! 
رائد : الآن ؟؟؟!! 
سامي : أجل ..... هيّا استعدوا للذهاب ,, 
ونظر نحو زوجته أمل ... و أنت عزيزتي هيّا لنذهب ..

رائد: و هل ستطول مدة غيابنا ؟؟ 
سامي : لا ساعة و نكون هنا ! 
رائد : هذا جيد ! 

و استعدت العائله للذهاب ,, و كلها في شوق لمعرفة ما هي المفاجأه !!!!!!!! 

مضى الوقت و كل منهم يحاول أن يحزر ما هي تلك المفاجأه .. 

إلى أن بدأت ملامح ذالك القصر الفخم ... تكتمل ... 

جاء الحارس إلى البوابة الكبيرة و قام بفتحها ... 

دخلوا للقصر ... و اتجهوا للبوابه الرئيسيه ,,, مسبح كبير ,, و حديقة كبيرة ,, و ملعب تنس بالقرب منه ! 

فٌرش البساط .. و امتلأ المكان بالخدم ,,,, 

جاء الرجل و فتح الباب لكل من السيده و السيد ,,, و رهف و رائد و رويد ! 

الجميع كان مندهشا ً !!! فلم يسبق لهم المجئ إلى هنا ,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

دخل الأب إلى الصاله العامة ,, بينما تول الخدم أخذ الحجاب من السيدة ورهف ,, 

الغرف تعدل غرف منزلهم بعشرات المرات ,, و حوض السمك الضخم ... و ذلك الزجاج الذي يفصل بينهم و بين الحديقة ,,, 

و رؤية الشلال ... و السماء الزرقاء و أشعة الشمس الدافئه ,, كان منظرا ً لا يمكن نسيانه ! 

تجولو في أنحاء المنزل ,,, و لم يجرؤ أحدا ٌ منهم بأن يتفوه بكلمه واحده !!!!!!!!!

رهف : لمن هذا البيت يا أبي ؟؟ 
إنه منزل رائـــــــــــــع ,, 

الأب : هههههههههههههه هذا منزلنا الجديد ... 

رويد : منزل من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رائد : منزلنــــــــــــــــــا !!!!
رهف : نحــــــــــن ؟؟؟ 

الأب : أجل ... لقد اشتراه عمكم قبيل وفاته ببضعة أشهر !! و قد تقرر بأنني المالك لها بعد وفاة أخي ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
رجعنا للمنزل ,, و كم كنا سعداء بتلك المفاجأه الرائعه ! 

و قرر أبي بأن ننتقل فيه الأسبوع القادم ,, و بدأنا في حزم أمتعتنا ! 

و جاء العصر ................

رائد : علي الذهاب الآن !! 
سامي : و هل ستتأخر ؟؟
رائد : لا أعتقد ... ربما ساعة على الأقل و أعود ! 

سامي : حسنا ً .......... 

صعدت إلى السيارة ... و اتجهت للحديقة العامه ... كنت أتجول فيها إلى فموعدي مع ريم بعد نصف ساعة من الآن ! 

كنت أستمتع برؤية الأطفال يلهون في الحديقة ,, و أنعم برائحة الزهور العطره ! 

حقا ً إنه لمنظر جميل ! 

تجولت ,, إلى أن لمحت ريم جالسة في إحدى الطاولات ! 

أسرعت نوحها ............ 

رائد : أهلا ً ريم ... 
ريم: مرحبا ً ... رائد .. 

طلبنا عصير البرتقال و جلسنا نتحدث عن بعض الأمور المتعلقة بالدراسة ... إلى أن جاء وقت التحدث في موضوعي !! 

كانت ضربات قلبي في تسارع مستمر .. و كأنني أخضع لاختبار صعب ! 

ريم لاحظت ذالك الإرتباك ... رائد ماذا بك ؟؟ 
رائد : كنت أود أن أخبرك .......... 
ريم : ماذا ؟؟ 
أمسك رائد بيد ريم الموضوعه فوق الطاولة ,,, 
ريم أنا معجب بك ,, و يشخصيتك القويه ,, بدت لا أفكر إلا بك ,, أرجوك بأن تقبليني زوجا ً لك ,, فأنا أحبــــــــــــــــــــــــك ريــــــــــــم ! 

سحبت تلك الرقيقة يدها من تحت يدي ,, و كأنها تعرضت لهزه كهربائيه !! 

و لم تتفوه بكلمة واحده ! 

رائد : أرجوك ,,, لا تسيئ فهمي ,, كنت أود أخذ رأيك مسبقا ً صدقيني ! 
ريم : أنـ...ا ,,, لا أدري ! 
في الحقيقة لا أعرف ماذا أقول !! 

رائد : لك أن تفكري في الموضوع جيدا ً ,,, و أخذ قرارك ,,, في الوقت الذي تحبين ! 
و آمل أنك تخبريني وقتها ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

أخبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

قلــــــــــــــــت لهــــــــــــا ! 

كم أنــــــــــــــــــــا سعيــــــــــــــــــــد !! 

رائد : عمار لقد أخبرتها أخيرا ً ............ لو نظرت إليها وقتها كاد الخجل أن يفتك بها ! 

عمار : ههههههههههههههههههه و أخيرا ً ,,, 

رائد : الدنيا لا تكاد تسعني من الفرحة ! 

و قفز يحتضن عمار !!!!!! 

عمار : رائد ,, ماذا عن شيماء ! 
رائد : ما بهـــــــــا هي الأخرى ! 
عمار : ألا تعلم أنها تحبك ؟؟! 
رائد : و ماذا يعني ؟؟؟! 
لقد بينت لها وجهة نظري ,, و أنني أنظر إليها كصديقة دراسة فقط ! 
و أعتقد بأن إجابتي مقنعه ! 
عمار : و هل ستترك تمضي حياتك مع ريم ! 
حتما ً ستفعل شيئا ً إنها تريدك أنت !! أنت فقط ! 

بدأت الشكوك تساور رائد ,,,

----------


## P!nk Cream

*** 20 *** 

كنت في حيرة من أمري ,, هل أوافق ؟؟ أم لا ؟؟ 

القلق كاد أن يفتك بي ,, لولا أنني اتصلت بهنادي ,, 

اتجهت للهاتف ,, و ضغطت على الأرقام ,, 

ريم : مرحبا ً .. 
هنادي : أهلا ريم .. 
ريم : كيف حالك هنادي ؟؟ 
هنادي : بخير ,, ماذا عنك ؟ 
ريم : و أنا بخير ,, 
هنادي : كيف هي شؤون عملك ... آمل أن تكون على ما يرام ! 
ريم : أجل ,,, لا تقلقي إنها على ما يرام ... 
هنادي : لم يتبقى إلا شهر على بدأ العام الدراسي الجديد ,, لن أقبل بأقل من المركز الأول ! 
ريم : هههههههههههههه إن شاء الله .. 
هنادي ,,,, هل يمكنك المجئ اليوم إلى منزلي .. فأنا أريد إخبارك بموضوع هام ,, 
آمل ألا أكون قد أزعجتك ... 
هنادي : أمممممممممم ,, حسنا ً سآتي لك قبيل الساعه العشره .. 
ريم : إذن أنا في انتظارك .. 
هنادي : و هو كذلك .. 

جلست ريم من بعدها تحاول , أن تقرأ في إحدى الكتب العلميه ,, و لكن تذكر رائد و حديثه حال دون ذلك ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

كانت مها صديقة ريم في القريه ,, قد قررت المجئ للمدينة الكبيرة .. خلال هذا الأسبوع ... لتخبرها بشأن منزل ريم .. فقد ظهر مشتري جديد ,, يريد شراءه ...

ما زال منزل ريم كما هو .. لم يتغير البته .. عدا بعض الأتربه العالقه في أركانه ... 


كانت أمل تجلس في هدوء تقرأ في بعض الكتب .. 

إلى أن دخلت رهف إليها .. 

رهف : خالتي ... هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟ 
لا أستطيع حياكة هذه القطعه الصوفيه ,, بل إنني لم أجرب ذلك من قبل ! 

و ابتسمت أمل ... هذا سهل جدا ً ,, هيّا تعالي و انظري جيدا ً .. 

جلست رهف بجانب خالتها أمل ,, 
أخذت السيده أمل تعلم رهف كيفية حياكة القطعه الصوفيه ,, كانت رهف مستمتعه جدا ً بالعمل و خصوصا ً أنها برفقة أمل ! 


مضى الوقت ,, و جاء موعد وصول هنادي إلى منزل ريم ,, 

ريم كانت مترقبة وصولها ,, تنظر من النافذه ... ترقب الماره لعل من بينهم هنادي ! 

اتكأت على الأركيه ,, و اطبقت الكتاب الذي كانت تحمله بين يديها ,, 

رن جرس الباب ,, أسرعت ريم لتفتح الباب ,, كانت كما توقعت إنها هنادي ! 

ريم: مرحبا ً هنادي .. 
هنادي : أهلا ريم .. 

و دخلت هنادي إلى الغرفة ... جلست بينما ريم ذهبت إلى المطبخ لتعد فنجانا ً من القهوة ,, 

أعدت ذلك بسرعه ,, و أحضرته إلى حيث كانت هنادي تجلس ,, 

هنادي : ريم ... هل تودين البقاء هنا ... لما لا تأتين للعيش معي ؟؟ سأكون مسرورة لذلك ! 
ريم : لا هنادي ,, أنا مرتاحة هنا ,, و عندما أقرر الإنتقال سأخبرك بالتأكيد ! 

هنادي : حسنا ً .. كما تشائيين ,,, 
و ما هو الموضوع الذي تريدين إخباري به ؟؟؟ 

تنهدت ريم .. و بدأت بسرد ما حدث بينها و بين رائد ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

مضى وقت طويل و لم تأتي ريم لزيارتنا ,,, ما رأيكم بأن نذهب إليها في نهاية هذا الأسبوع ؟؟ 
حنان : فكرة جيده ... فأنا متلهفة لرؤيتها .. و سماع آخر أخبارها ! 
تامر : إذا ً سنذهب إليها ....... 
سديم : ما رأيكم لو أحضرنا معنا شئ تحبه ريم ! 
أمجد : هذا صعب جدا ً ........ فنحن نجهل ما تحبه ريم ! 

حلا : أنا أعرف ................. لنصنع لها بعضا ً من الخبز المحشو بالجبن ! 
فقد كانت تحب التهامه ! 

وافق الجميع على الفكره ... و قرروا أن يعدوها مفاجأه لها ! 


كان رائد .. يجلس وحيدا ً على الشاطئ يتأمل منظر المد و الجزر ........ 
ريم قد شلت تفكيره ........... فلم يهدأ له بال ... إلى أن يعرف رأيها ! 
كان يجلس في هدوء .. و الأمواج العاتيه ترتطم بالصخور .. لتحدث صوت في ذالك الوقت .. 

في الجهة المقابله كانت شيماء تتجول في أحد المحلات التجاريه ... دون أن تشعر بأن رائد لا يبعد عنها سوى أمتار قليليه ! 

أمسك رائد بهاتفه المحمول ... اتصل على عمار ... فلم يطيق الجلوس وحيدا ً .. و خصوصا ً أنه لا يرغب في العودة للمنزل الآن ! 

رائد : مرحبا ً عمار ! 
عمار : أهلا ً رائد .................. كيف حالك .. لم أسمع صوتك منذ وقت طويل ! 
أهذا بسبب ريم أيضا ً ؟؟!! 

رائد : ههههههههههههههههه و من تراه غيرها ؟؟! 
على كل هل أنت في المنزل الآن ؟؟ 
عمار : أجل ,
رائد: إذا ً تعال إلى الشاطئ لا أريد أن أبقى وحديا ً هنا !! 
عمار : اممممممممم الشاطئ ؟؟ 
حسنا ً سآتي إليك الآن ,, 

أغلق الهاتف ,, و وضعه بجانبه ...... 

ــ رائد ام أتوقع أبدا ً بأن أجدك هنا ؟؟؟ 
إنها لصدفة رائعة !! 

نظر رائد خلفه ,, فلم تكن سوى شيماء ... 
ابتسم رائد : أهلا شيماء ,, 
شيماء : آمل ألا أكون قد أزعجتك ,,, أتسمح لي بالجلوس ؟ 
رائد : لا بأس تفضلي ... 

جلست شيماء في مقابل رائد ,,كانت تتحدث معه عن أمور شتى ...... لتقضي على الملل الذي كان يسود جلستهما !
في المقابل كان رائد مستمعا ً فقط ! 
فقد كان باله مشغول بتلك الرقيقة التي غيّرت حياته تماما ً ! 

لم تمضي أقل من ساعة ,, حتى وصل عمار ,, 
نزل من السيارة .. و لم يكاد يصدق أن شيماء تتحدث مع رائد ,, بل و تجلس معه و كأن شيئا ً لم يكن ! 

عمار : يا للعجب شيماء و رائد معا ً !! لا بد أنني أحلم ! 
رائد : هههههههههههههههههههه و لم لا ؟؟ 
شيماء : أجل و ما المانع في ذلك ......... رائد صديقي في الدراسة ! 
عمار : هكذا إذن ! 

رائد :هيّا تعال واجلس معنا ! 

و جلس عمار مع رائد و شيماء ,,, 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
هكذا إذن ! 
و ما هو رأيك ؟؟ 
ريم : أنا لا أدري !! 
فأنا لا أفكر في الزواج الآن ,, إنني أسعى لتكوين نفسي أولا ً ... إنني أضع هذا الموضوع جانبا ً ... 
و لكنه ينتظر مني الرد !! 

هنادي : لم لا توافقين على الخطبة الآن ,, و بعد تخرجك من الثانويه , أي بعد سنة من الآن ! تكملون مراسم الزواج ! 

فحسبما سمعت منك بأن رائد لا يمكن أن يُرفض ! 
قلّما تجدين مثله الآن ! 

ريم : لا أدري ............. إنه طموح جدا ً .. و لا يمكن لفتاة أن ترفضه ,, و لكن .... أنا لا أفكر في هذا الأمر الآن ! ربما مستقبلا ً و ليس في هذا الوقت ! 

أعدك بالتفكير في الموضوع ,, و عندما أقرر ذلك سأخبر رائد ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

كنا نستعد للإنتقال إلى المنزل الآخر ,, أقصد القــصــــــــــر !! 

الجميع متلهف للوصول إلى هناك ,, و جعلنا نتخيّل غرف كل واحد منا ,, 

أمل : رهف هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟؟ 
رهف : أجل ها أنا قادمه ! 

ذهبت حيث خالتي ,, كانت الغرفة تعمها الفوضى ,, الكثير من الصناديق المحشوة بالحاجيات ,, و بعضا ً من القدور ,, و مستلزمات المنزل ! 

رهف : يا الهي !!!!! 
أمل : هيا رهف ... 
رهف : أين أنتي ؟؟؟ 
أمل : انظري للأعلى !

نظرت للأعلى فإذا بي أرى خالتي في غرفة العليّه ,, 

ماذا تفعلين ؟؟ 

أمل : هنالك بعض الحاجيات التي عليّ احضارها !!
صعدت للأعلى لأرى هناك مجموعة من الذكريات ,, صور أمي و ألعابي عند الطفوله ,, و صور رائد و رويد !!

لم يخطر ببالي أن أصعد إلى هنا ! 

كنت أتجنب رؤية صور أمي ,, فحتما ً إنه ليس وقتا ً لاسترجاع ذكريات الماضي !

----------


## P!nk Cream

سمعنا ضجة ً بالأسفل ..... إنه صوت أبي ,, 

نظرت فإذا أبي يبحث عنا ! 

رهف : أبي ,,,,,,, نحن هنا بالعليّه !! 

سامي : و ماذا تفعلون هناك ؟؟؟
رهف : أوظب بعض الحاجيات لزوم نقلنا للمنزل الآخر ! 

و صعد أبي للأعلى ,, حيث كنا أنا و خالتي نقبع ! 
سامي : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ... لم كل هذا التعب ! 
لن نأخذ شيئا ً معنا ... لقد أمرت بتحضير كل شيئ ..... لن نأخذ إلا الملابس ! 

أمل : و ماذا سنفعل بكل هذه الأغراض ؟؟
سامي : عزيزتي ... سيأتي الآن من يأخذها إلى الجمعيه الخيريه ! 
رهف : أبعد كل هذا العناء .. تأتي و تقول لن نأخذ شيئا ً ؟؟؟ 
سامي : هههههههههههههههه لم أطلب منكم فعل ذلك ! 


نزلنا متضجرين من فعل أبي ... لم يخبرنا منذ بادء الأمر .... بعد كل هذا العناء و التعب ,, يأتي بكل بساطة ليخبرنا أنه ليس علينا فعل ذلك !! 

يـــــــــــــــــاله من أمـــــــــــــــــــر !!! 

اتجهت لغرفتي لأعد ملابسي في الحقيبه .... 

فتحت الخزانه وبدأت العمل ,,, 



في ذلك الوقت كانت السيده تجلس قرب الهاتف الموجود في غرفتها ... و بد القلق في تصرفاتها .... 

أمل : لم يعد رائد حتى الآن .. أنا قلقة عليه ! 
سامي : لا تقلقي عزيزتي ...... رائد شاب يٌعتمد عليه ,,, سيأتي بعد قليل .. 
أمل : لم يتصل للآن ,, أخشى بأنه حصل له مكروه .... 
أنا خائفه ! 
سامي : و لم لم تتصلي عليه ؟؟ 
أمل : فعلت ذلك .. و لكن هاتفه مغلق ! 
و هذا ما يزيد شكوكي !
أمل: إنها الثامنة و لم يعد بعد ! 
اقترب سامي و ربت على كتيفيها ... لا تقلقي عزيزتي .... إن لم يعد بعد ساعة من الآن فسوف أبحث عنه بطريقتي الخاصة !! هذا وعد ! 

كان كلام سامي .. كافيا ً لترتاح أمل قليلا ً ,,, و يبث فيها بريق أمل ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

كان الجو رائعا ً ,,, 

و هذا ما دفع رائد للجلوس مع عمار و شيماء ,, 

بالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد أشعلوا موقدا ً من النار أمامهم ... ليزيد المنظر جمالا ً ... 

لم ينتبه إلى أن هاتفه مغلق ,, فقد وضعه جانبا ً دون أن يكترث إليه أو أن يعره اهتماما ً ... 

عمار: رائد ............. أين ذهبت ؟؟؟ 
رائد : هاه ... لا شئ ! 

شيماء : كالعاده لابد أنه مازال يفكر في الدراسه فلم يبقى لها إلا القليل ! 
عمار : ربما ! 
شيماء : و ماذا قررت أن تفعل يا رائد هذه الأيام ؟؟ 
رائد : لا أدري أظن بأنه علي الذهاب للمكتبة العامه و قراءة المواضيع التي تتعلق بالسنة الدراسيه القادمة ! 
عمار : كالعاده لا شئ جديد ! 
رائد : و ماذا تريدني أن أفعل يا أستاذ عمار ؟؟!!
عمار : لا أبدا ً لا شئ ! 

قطع حديثهم صوت رنين هاتف عمار ,,

عمار : أوه ........ إنه والدك يا رائد ! 
مرحبا ً .... سيد سامي ,, 
سامي : أهلا ً عمار ... كيف حالك ؟
عمار : بخير ... ماذا عنك ؟ 
سامي : أنا في أتم صحتي يابني ,, 
أرائد معك ؟؟
عمار : نعم إنه هنا .
سامي : هل يمكنني التحدث إليه ؟ 
عمار : بالطبع تفضل . 

عمار : رائد خذ هذا والدك . 

رائد : أهلا أبي ,
سامي : رائد أين أنت ؟؟ 
رائد : أنا على الشاطئ الآن ,,
سامي : يا الهي كدنا أن نموت خوفا و قلقا ً عليك ... و بالأخص خالتك أمل ,, 
رائد : و لم القلق ؟؟ 
سامي ( بسخريه ): لا أبدا ً .... يا سيد رائد ... فقط هاتفك مغلق ! ً 

و تحسس رائد بجانبه و أمسك بهاتفه ,,, 
رائد : يا الهي ,, إنه مغلق ...... لذلك لم يجد بديلا ً من أن يعتذر إلى والده ,, 
أنا آسف أبي لم أقصد ,,, لقد كنت مشغولا ً بالحديث و لم أنتبه إليه ...
سامي : لا بأس ,,,, على كل ٍ هل ستطول مدة غيابك ؟؟ 
رائد : ربما .. لا تنتظروني على العشاء ,,, فأنا أظن أنني سأتناول عشائي مع عمار ! 
سامي : حسنا ً ,,,,,,,,,, إلى اللقاء .. 

أوووووه ,,, كاد نفسي أن ينقطع ... و خصوصا ً أن هاتفي مغلق ! 
و أمسك هاتفه و فتحه ,,, 

عمار : ههههههههههههههههههه من هي التي أنستك حتى تشغيل هاتفك ؟؟ 
أهي مجددا ً ؟؟ 

نظرت شيماء إلى رائد .. 

تلعثم رائد : أووووه يا عمار ألن تتوقف عن ذلك ؟؟ 

عمار : سأتوقف ريثما أن تضع حدا ً لذلك !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

خرجت هنادي من منزل ريم ... 

و تركت ريم ,,, في حيرة من أمرها ,, 

أتوافق ؟؟ أم ترفض ؟؟!! 

فكّرت مليّلا ً ,,, 

بأنها تعيش وحيدة في هذا المنزل ,,, و أن هذا المنزل ليس ملكا ً لها ,,, إنه ملكا ً لهنادي ! 

ستحتاج إليه في وقت ٍ ما ! 

لماذا أخفي هذا الأمر عن نفسي ؟؟ 

نظرات المتطفلين علي ّ ,,,و الأقوايل التي تقال عني ؟؟ 
و أنني من غير أهل أعيش وحيدة ً هنا ؟؟ 

لم أجد بدا ً من الموافقه على رائد ,,, و لا أخفي عليكم أنني (((( أحـــــــــــــــبه )))) !!! 



وصل رائد للمنزل قرب الساعة العاشره و النصف ,, 

كانت خالته أمل في انتظاره ,,, 

أمل : رائد بني هل أنت بخير ؟؟ 
رائد : أجل ,,,, و آسف على إزعاجك ,, لم أقصد ! 
أمل : لا بأس ,,, 
رائد : عن اذنك سأذهب إلى غرفتي الآن ! 

اتجه رائد إلى غرفته ,,, و رمى بجسده العملاق فوق السرير ... فقد كان هذا اليوم حافلا ً ,, 


في ذلك الوقت بالذات لم تهنأ شيماء بالنوم ... بل لم تذوق طعم النوم .... 

" من هي التي أنستك حتى تشغيل هاتفك ؟؟ " 

كلمات عمار مازالت تررد في أذنها ,,, أيوجد واحدة ً أخرى في حياة رائد غيــــــــــــــري ! 
و من هي ؟؟؟ لن يهدأ لي بال حتى أعرف طريقها ؟؟ 
لن أدعها تهنأ و لو بلحظة مع رائد !! فرائد لي وحدي ,,,, لي أنـــــــــــــــــــــا !!

----------


## P!nk Cream

*** 21 *** 

في ذلك اليوم ... استيقظ من نومه ,, كان ينام في أفخم المراتب ,, إذ أن له جناح خاص به ,, طلب من الخادمه تجهيز الحمام بالماء الساخن ... لينتعش في صباح مشرق كهذا ,, 

دخلت الخادمه إلى غرفته ,, فتحت الستائر ليتسلل أشعة الشمس الدافئه إلى غرفته ,, فتحت النافذه ليستمتع بنشوة الصباح ,, 

و لكن ذلك العملاق مازال نائما ً ,, رغم الصوت الذي أحدثته تلك الخادمة ,, 

ــ صباح الخير سيدي ! 

كلمة لا زال صداها يجوب أركان الغرفة الكبيرة ,, 

و أشك بأن صداها ما زال داخل أذنه ! 

بدأت تلمح بعضا ً من الحركات داخل ذلك اللحاف الضخم .. 

ــ إنها الساعة الثامنة !!!!! 

لا أدري أهذه الكلمة أفزعته حقا ً ! 

قام كلمفزوع ,, من فوق السرير .. اتجه للحمام ,, غسل وجهه بسرعه .. و طلب من الخادمه تجهيز الإفطار .. 

ــ إنه جاهز بالأسفل ! 

و خرجت الخادمة من الغرفة ,, بناء ً على طلبه ! 

أسرع في تغيير ملابسه .. و لبس جواربه على باب الغرفة .. حمل كتبه و سرّح شعره على عجل .. و نزل يركض من على الدرج .. 

ــ يا الهي لقد تأخرت ! 

لم تكن ملابسه العاديه توحي بمن يراه بأنه ابن صاحب أكبرشركة في المدينه !! أو على الأصح ابن المليونير ! 

كانت خالته أمل تنتظره بالأسفل ... 

أمل : صباح الخير رائد ! 
رائد : صباح الخير خالتي .. 

برغم ما هم فيه من الثراء إلا أنهم مازالوا كما هم ... لم يتغيّروا البته ... إذ لم يسمحوا بالغرور أن يتسلل داخلهم! 

رائد : أين اخوتي ؟؟ 
أمل : ذهبوا قبل ساعة إلى المدرسة ! 
رائد : أنا آسف لقد تأخرت كثيرا ً ...
أخذ العصير و الخبز ... و أكله في الطريق .. 
كان يركب سيارته العاديه الذي كان يذهب بها دائما ً .... 
أما رويد و رهف فقد كانوا يذهبون بالسيارة الجديدة التي خصصها لهم والدهم لقضاء حاجياتهم ! 

أي أنهم لم يغتروا بما عندهم مقارنة ً بغيرهم ,,,, 

كان اليوم حافلا ً ... إذ إنه انتهى لتوه من المحاضره ... شعر بالملل ... فقرر أن يخرج مع عمار لتناول الغداء في إحدى المطاعم ,,, 

اتصل بخالته أمل ليبلغها بألا تنتظره للغداء ,, فسيتناوله مع عمار .. 

رائد : مرحبا ً خالتي ..
أمل : أهلا ً رائد .. 
رائد : عذرا ً .. فأنا أشعر بالملل اليوم لذلك سأتناول الطعام في الخارج ... 
لا تنتظريني .. سأتناوله مع عمار .. 
أمل : لا بأس ,,, افعل ما يحلو لك .. 

اغلقت جهازي ... و غدوت امشي مع عمار ... 

كنت قلقا ً بشأن ريم ... فهي إلى الآن لم تتصل بي .. أو حتى تسمعني رأيها ,, 

اقتربت من البوابه الرئيسية لمخرج الجامعه ,,, 

فإذا بي أراها تقف هناك و قد التفت ذراعاها بالكتب المدرسيه ,, كانت تلف رأسها بالحجاب ملامحها الهادئه و الابتسامه التي ارتسمت على شفتيها ,, كانت كافيه لترد لي روحي التي ذهبت بعيدا ً .... 

تسمرت في مكاني إذ إنني بعد لم أستوعب أنني أراها حقا ً ,,, 

عمار : و ماذا قال لك الأستاذ بشأن مقالك يارائد ؟؟ 
نظر عمار إلي ... 
فإذا بي أحدق في تلك الرقيقة التي كانت و على ما يبدوا تنتظرني ,,, 
عمار : رائد ......... ماذا ,, 
أشرت باصبعي نحوها ,,, و أطلقت العنان لحنجرتي لتهتف باسمها ... إنها هي .... ريـــــــم ! 

أسرعت نحوها .. و كاد قلبي يتوقف عن نبضه ... 
رائد : مرحبا ً ريم ..
التفتت ريم إلي ,,, أهلا ً رائد ,, 
أنا آسفه لحضوري في مثل هذا الوقت ,, و لكني ضقت ذرعا ً إذ لا يمكنني الإنتظار أكثر ... 
آه ... هل يمكننا الجلوس في مكان ما ؟؟ 
رائد : بالطبع ... هيّا فلنذهب إلى ذلك المقهى ,, 
لم يكن يبعد المقهى عن الجامعه سوى بضعة أمتار ,, 

سحبت لها الكرسي ,,, تفضلي ... 
جلست أنا في الجهة المقابله لها ... 

ريم : في الحقيقة لقد فكّرت في الموضوع الذي حدثتني عنه ,, و شاورت عددا ً من صديقاتي ... فلم يُبدوا أية معارضة .. بل إنهم رحبوا بالفكره ... و بك أنت ! 
لذا أنـ.....ا ,,, 

و احمر وجهها الملف حول ذلك الحجاب ,, 

و أومأت برأسها .. و لم تنطق بكلمة ... 

ــ أنت موافقه ,, أليس كذلك ؟ 

مرت لحظة صمت بيننا ,, بينما كادت عيني أن تخترق قلبها لأعلم ما يحمل داخله .... 

رائد : ريــــم أنت موافقه ؟؟ 

تكلمت ريم أخيرا ً ,, 

ريم : أنــ......ا موافقه ! 

لم تكن الدنيا تسع رائد من الفرحه ,, فهاهي الكلمة التي لطالما كان يحلم أن يسمعها ,,, و ممن ,,, من معشوقته ! 

وقف رائد ,,, أنــــــــــــــــــت موافقــــــــــــــــه , و كأنه لم يصدق بعد ! 

ريم : ألم تصدق كلامي ؟؟ أم تريد أن أتراجع ؟! 

رائد : لا ... افعلي أي شي غير هذا .! 
و سأخبر أبي بالموضوع و سآتي لخطبتك رسميا ً ... 

ودّعت ريم , و قلبي يكاد يطير من الفرحة ,, لم أتصور يوما ً أنني سأبقى سجين تلك الفتاه ,,, سجين حبــــــــها ! 

التفت لأبحث عن عمار ,,, لأراه مع شيماء ,, 

عمار : رائد .... أنا هنا ! 
أسرعت شيماء حيث كنت ,,, 

شيماء : يؤسفني يا رائد بأن أخبرك بأنني سأسافر هذا المساء إلى لندن ,, فكما تعلم بأن أبي لديه العديد من الأعمال هناك و سألتحق هناك بالجامعه ! 

رائد : أووووووووووووه أخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــرا ً ,,,, صمت للحظة ليتأكد بأن الكلمه لم تصل إلى سمع شيماء ,, و تأكد أخيرا ً بأن تلك الكلمه ما كانت إلا صرخه داخل أعماقه ! 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

كانت سعادتها لا توصف و خصوصا ً أنها ستعيش مع من تحب ,,, 

كانت تنتظر ذلك اليوم بفارغ الصبر ,, يوم مجئ رائد و والده إلى منزلها ! 

كان الباب يُطرق !!

ذهبت ريم و فتحته لتفاااااااااااااااااااااااااجأ ................................ 

فهاهي مها صديقتها ,, مع هنادي و سمر و حنان و حلا وتامر .. و باقي الأصدقاء ! 

لم تصدق في بادئ الأمر كان بالنسبة لها حلما ً جميلا ً ,,, لا تريد أمن تصحوا منه ! 



دخل رائد إلى القصر و يكاد يطير من الفرحة !! 

دخل رائد على خالته أمل ,, ليخبرها بما يحلم به ! 

طالت مدة بقاءه داخل الغرفه ,,, أخذا يتحدثان عن ريم فمن غيرها يحتل عقله و تفكيره ! 

سرّت أمل كثيرا ً بهذا الخبر ,, و بحسن اختيار رائد ,, فريم نعم الفتاه .. فطالما سمعت عنها الكثير ...

أبدت أمل سعادتها بالموضوع ,, و خصوصا ً أن رائد سيعمل في شركة والده ,,, 

لذا صارحت سامي بالموضوع ,, و سر سرورا ً شديدا ً ,, و قرروا أن يذهبوا إلى منزل ريم الأسبوع المقبل .. 



في المقابل ,, كانت شيماء تعد حقائبها استعداد ً لذهابها غدا ً إلى المطار ,, فقد تطول مدة غيابها هناك ,, لذلك كان عليها أن تودّع رائد ... فهي على الأقل لن تراه خلال هذه الفتره .. 

أنا لا أنكر أن شيماء تحب رائد ,,,, و لكني لا أستطيع الجزم بأن رائد يحبــــــــــــــــــــها ! 

فهو لم يحب سوى فتاة واحده ... واحدةً فقـــــــــــط !! 

و أنتم حتما ً تعرفون من هي ! 


كنت أجلس في غرفتي ... و تحديدا ً فوق السرير أتأمل سقف الغرفه و أتخيّل ريم و ابتسامتها العذبه ! 

دخلت رهف إلى غرفتي ...

رهف : أحقا ً ما سمعت ؟؟! 
رائد : هههههههههههههه و ماذا سمعت ؟؟ 
رهف : موضوع زواجك من ريـــــــــــــم ! 
رائد : احم ... احم ... هذا صحيح ! 
رهف : يالك من ماكر ,,, فقد أحسنت الاختيار ,,, 
و لهذا السبب كنت ترافقني دائما ً عندما أذهب إلى المخبز ,,, كيف لم أنتبه ! 
رائد : هههههههههههههه و مارأيك بها ؟؟
رهف : ريم فتاة طيبة ,, عفويه ,, و الأهم من ذلك أنها ملتزمة بحجابها ,, رغم أنها تعيش وحيدة ! 
أتتوقع أن توافق ؟؟ 
رائد : و لم لا ..... لا شئ ينقصني فأنا رائد !! 
رهف : ههههههههههههههه ,,, 


رهف : علي ّ الذهاب الآن ,,, و كم أنا سعيدة بذلك ,, و متلهفة للذهاب إلى منزل ريم ,, 

خرجت رهف من غرفة رائد ,, 

رائد كان سعيدا ً جدا ً فالجميع موافق ,, و لم يبقى سوى الذهاب إلى منزل معشوقته ! 

لم يُطل التفكير فيها حتى رن هاتفه المحمول ,, 

و لم يكن سوى شيماء ,, 

رائد : مرحبا ً شيماء ...

----------


## P!nk Cream

شيماء : أهلا ً رائد ,, سررت بسماع صوتك ,, 
رائد : هل يمكنني مساعدتك ؟
شيماء : سأسافر غدا ً ,,, آمل أن أراك اليوم ..فقد تطول مدة بقائي هناك ,,
رائد: حسنا ً ,, أراك بعد ساعةً من الآن ..

خرجت من المنزل ... لأقابل شيماء ,, 

ذهبت إلى المقهى الذي تررد علىه شيماء بين فترة و أخرى ,,, 

انتظرت لبعض الوقت ,, إلى أن حضرت ... 

جلست إلى جواري ,,, أخذنا نتحدّث في أمور شتى .. عن الدراسة و الجامعه ,,, و كيف أنها ستعيش في الخارج ,, 

المهم أن الملل في ذالك الوقت لم يسيطر علينا ,,, 

ودّعت شيماء ,, و بما أن رحلتها غدا ً في السادسة صباحا ً ,, لن أستطيع الحضور في المطار , فاكتفيت 
بوداعها في هذا الوقت ! 

رجعت إلى المنزل .... و كلّي أمل بأن نذهب إلى منزل ريم في وقت قريب ,, 

,,,,,, 

أمضت ريم وقتا ً رائعا ً ... بصحبة أصدقائها ,,, لم تشأ أن يمضي الوقت فقد كانت سعيدة ً جدا ً بقدومهم . و خصوصا ً عندما جلبوا لها الخبز المحشو بالجبن ,, 

كانوا يتحدثون عن معاملة تلك السيدة القاسية لهم .. و كيف أنهم يكرهونها ... 

حدّثتهم ريم عن أن الإنسان مهما كان شريرا ً فإنه لابد من بذرة خير مزروعة ً داخله .. وكيف أنهم باستطاعتهم أن يغيروها .. بمعاملتهم الحسنة و أخلاقهم الطيبة ... 

مها أخبرت ريم عن الشخص الجديد الذي عرض عليها شراء المنزل بسعر مغري ,, 

إلا أن ريم رفضت ذلك معللة ً بأن هذا هو منزل والدها , و إن ما تحسن الوضع فستستقر هناك للأبد ! 

لذلك كان جوابها لا ... 



ريم فتاة غنية عن التعريف ,, فتاة تعشق القراءة .. في كافة المجالات .. علم النفس و الأحياء و في الدين تهتم بكتابة الخواطر و القصص القصيرة ,, 
أي أنها تتفق مع رائد في بعض جوانب الحياة و الإهتمام ,,,, 
إنهما ثانئ رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع !! 

هذا ما كان يدور في خلد رهف ,,, 

فكم كانت تتمنى أن تتقرب من ريم أكثر ... و يبدوا أنها ستفعل ذلك حتما ً ,,, 


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

و في صباح اليوم التالي ,, 

حزمت شيماء حقائبها استعداد ً لسفرها إلى لندن ... 
سافرت بمفردها ,, فوالدها ينظرها هناك في مطار لندن ,, 

الجو كان صحوا ً ... و الشمس التي تنشر أشعتها الدافئة فوق الأرض ,, كان ذلك المنظر لا يمكن نسيانه .. نظرت تظرة أخيره .. تودّع فيها أرضها ... و من يحتل قلــــــــــــبها !! 

أرسلت إلى رائد رساله إلى محموله ,, تخبره بأنها الآن في المطار ,, و تتمنى سماع صوته في أقرب فرصه ! 


في الجانب الآخر .. كان رائد يغط في نوم عميق ... بعد أن سهر طوال الليل .. يذاكر دروسه ,,

استقيظ على نحو الساعه السابعه ,, ليراجع دروسه ... 

و ينظر إلى جهازه ... ويقرأ رسالة شيماء ,, 

كان الوقت مبكرا ً ,, قرأ الرساله .. و و ضع جهازه جانبا ً دون أن يعير ذلك اهتماما ً ,, 

إنه يلاقي اهتماما ً من شيماء .. و لكنه صارحها مسبقا ً .. بأنه لا ينظر إليها إلا كزميلة فقط .... 

و أظن أن ذلك كافيا ً ,,, 


كانت أمل تجلس في الغرفة ... تقرأ كتابا ً ... و تحتسي كوبا ً من القهوة الساخنه ... 

كان الملل يسيطر على أجزاء الغرفة .. لذا قررت أن تخرج قليلا ً إلى الحديقة لعل ذلك يزيل بعضا ً من الملل الذي يسود الجو .. 

استدعت الخادمه .. لتجهّز لها الكراسي في الحديقة .. و لتجلب لها بعضا ً من البسكويت ... 

خرجت أمل .. و جلست على إحدى الكراسي التي جهّزت .. بدأت بقراءة الكتاب ,, 

كان المنظر رائعا ً .. حيث أشعة الشمس الدافئه التي بدأت تسلل إلى الأرض ... و تغريد العصافير الذي يملأ المكان ... 

حقا ً كان منظرا ً لا يمكن نسيانه ,,, 

أطبقت على الكتاب الذي كان بين يدي ... و استرخيت للوراء ... و بدأت تدريجيا ً بإغلاق عيني ... لأتخيل أشياء كثيره ... 

و خاصة أشكال السحب التي ترسم طلاسم أحاول جاهدة ً أن أفكها ... و أتدبر قدرة الله في هذا الكون الشاسع .. 

و ماذا تخفي هذه الطبقات من خلفها ... فضــــــــــــــــــــاء شاسع ... و ماذا يخفي هذا الفضاء ...؟؟ 
أتراه فضاء آخر ؟؟ 

أسئله كانت تدور في ذهني ... و لا أجد إجابة ً عليها !! 

ــ صباح الخير ,, 

فتحت عيناي بسرعه لأرى مما أتى ذلك الصوت ,, 

فإذا به رائد ... 

أمل : أهلا ً رائد .. 
رائد : أتسمحين لي بالجلوس .. 
أمل : تفضل .. 
هل لديك اختبار اليوم ؟؟؟ 
رائد : آآه ... أجل ... 
أمل : هههههههههههههههههه تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ... 
بعد لحظة صمت لم تدم طويلا ً .. 
رائد : متى سنذهب ؟؟ 
أمل : إلى أين ؟؟ 
رائد : إلى بيت ريم طبعا ً .. 
أمل : ريـــــــم ,, 
لقد ناقشت والدك بخصوص هذا الموضوع .. و قال ,,
بأننا سنذهب في نهاية الأسبوع .... 
قفز رائد من مكانه و كأنما نغزه أحد ... 
حقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ً ! 

أمل : ههههههههههههههههه أجل .. 
رائد : كم أنـــــــــــــــــا سعيـــــــــــــــد ... سنذهب أخيـــــــــرا ً ... 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

و في نهاية الأسبوع .. و كما خططوا .. أخبر رائد ريم .. بمجيئهم .... 

و تحدثت أمل مع هنادي ,, 

الجميع موافق ... و تمّت الخطبه كما تخيّلت ريم .... 

خلعت ريم حجابها ... لينسدل من خلفه شعرها الأشقرالحريري ... لتزيدها جمالا ً ... 
فرائد الآن خطيبها ... 

جلست تتحدث مع رائد ... 

و لكم أن تتخيلوا مدى سعادة رائد بأن ريم أصبحت الآن ملكا ً له ............ له وحده ! 

تلقوا التهاني من الجميع .. فلا شئ أجمل من وقوف رائد بجانب ريم ... و ما يحملاه الإثنان من الطيبه و الحب لبعضهما ! 


كانت تلك الليله من أجمل الليالي التي قضتها في حياتها .. و خاصة ً أنها كانت بصحبة حبيبها رائد !

----------


## P!nk Cream

*** 22 *** 

فعلا ً لم تكن سعادة ريم أقل من سعادة رائد .. 

فهاهو الآخر .. سعيد لدرجة أن الدنيا لا تسعه من الفرحة ,,, 

و لكنه كان يتمنى أن تصبح الخطبه في أفخم الفنادق ,, إلا أن ريم رفضت .. و رشحت الفندق لعمل حفلة الزواج 

كان يجلس في سريره ... واضعا ً كلتا يديه خلفه .. يفكر فيها و في صورتها العالقه في مخيّلته ,,, 

يتخيّله بجانبه .. تتحدث إاليه ,,, و تبتسم له .... 

يا له من حلــــــــــــــــــــــــم رائع !! 

أفاق من على حلمه على صوت فتح الباب ,,, 

لقد كانت رهف ,,, 

رهف : أيمكنني الدخول ؟؟ 
رائد : بالطبع تفضلي ... 

ليظهر من خلفها رويد ... 
رويد : و ماذا عني ؟؟ 
رائد : هههههههههههههههههه تعال هنا ! 

دخلا الإثنان ليباركا على الخطبه ,, و يتمنوا له حياة سعيدة ,,, 

رهف : رائد .......... قلّي كيف كانت ريم ؟؟ 
رائد : من أي ناحيه ؟.
رهف : أعني كيف كانت هيئتها ؟؟ 
رائد : هههههههههههههههه خجووله كعادتها !! 
رهف : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رويد : هل ستتزوج غدا ً ؟؟ 

رائد و رهف : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليس بهذه السرعه ... فأنا أحتاج إلى بضع شهور على الأقل لأتفهم طبيعة ريم !

رهف : و يا ترى أين ستقيم حفلة الزواج ؟؟؟

رائد : امممممممممم لا أدري ,,, هذا الموضوع يخص ريم . 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

في المقابل كانت ريم في غاية السعادة ,, فهاهي ترى الدنيا و قد ابتسمت لها بعد كل تلك الظروف القاسية ! 

أوه .... نسيت أن أخبركم بأن ريم قد نجحت و حصلت كالعادة ........ على تقدير (((( امتيـــاز ))))

اتجهت نحو الخزانه ... و أخرجت الصندوق الزهري الذي جلبه له والدها ,, و أيضا ً قطعة القماش التي صنعتها لها أمها .... 

مرّ الآن أكثر أربع سنوات و لم تعلم شيئا ً عن أمها ,,,

أمازالت حيه ؟؟؟ و أين هي ؟؟؟ و هل سأراها ؟؟؟؟

أسئلة كانت تدور في ذهنها .. و لم تجد لها اجابة ,,, 

فتحت الصندوق ... واستمعت للموسيقى الصادرة منه .. و سمحت لدموعها بالهطول .. فهذه المره تذكرت والدها . 



أما شيماء ,,, فقد كانت تفكر كثيرا ً برائد .. و بأنه لم يتصل عليها للآن ... و لا أخفي عليكم قلقها عليه .. و رغبتها في المجيء إلى أرض الوطن ! 

لذاك لم تجد بدا ً من الإتصال عليه ,,, 

كان رائد يجلس مع صديقه عمار ,,, نظر إلى جهازه ليجد أنها شيماء ,, 

رائد : أوووووووووه إنها شيماء !! 
عمار : و ما ذا تريد هي الآخرى ؟؟ 
رائد : و ما أدراني أيها الذكي ؟! 

رائد : مرحبا ً 
شيماء : أهلا رائد ,, كيف حالك ؟؟ 
رائد : بخير ,,,

و بعد لحظة صمت لم تدم طويلا ً ,,, 
شيماء : رائد لم لا تتصل علي ّ ؟ 
رائد : آسف كنت مشغولا ً ..... 
عمار : لقد كان مشغولا ً فعلا ً بــــ........... 
و أسرع رائد ليغلق فم عمار ,,, 
شيماء : رائد ..... رائد .... مالذي حدث ؟
رائد : لا شيء لا تكترثي ..... 
أنا آسف يجب أن أذهب الآن ... أراك ِ لاحقا ً .. 
و أغلق الخط على وجه شيماء ..... 

في المقابل ... احمر وجه شيماء غضبا ً .... فمن هو هذا رائد ليغلق على وجهها الخط ؟؟ 
يله من أحمـــــــــــــــق ...... لن أتصل عليه و سأريه ! 


مضت أشهر الخطوبة على ما يرام ,, و تعرف كل ٌ منهما على الآخر ,,,, 

واتفقوا على أنه سيتم الزواج في أفخم الفنادق .... ,,, و بعد حوالي شهر من الآن ...

قدّمت ريم استقالتها من العمل ,, و قررت أن تتفرغ لتجهّز حاجيّاتها ,, للإنتقال إلى المنزل الجديد !

و في العصر ,, يأتي رائد إليها ليذهبا معا ً لشراء أثاث المنزل ,,, 



تناولت ريم الغداء في منزل خالتها أمل ,,, كان الجميع سعداء و خاصة رائد ... فكم هو سعيد و هو يرى تلك الجميلة تشاركه الحياة ! 

مضى الشهر على ما خير ,, و تم إعداد الشقة و تجهيزها بكافة الإعدادات ,,, و لم يبقى سوى يومين على حفلة الزواج ! 

دعوا كل معارفهم .. و أصدقائهم ... , فقد أرسلوبطاقات الدعوة التي تضم صورة رائد و ريم و ذلك لحضور الحفلة ! 

كانت ريم متوترة .... خائفة ! فهاهي الحياة الجديدة تنتظرها ,,, و أنها ستصبح أما ً في يوم من الأيام ! 

كم تمنت أن تشاركها أمها في مثل هذه المناسبة ,, و أت تقف بجانبها في ليلتها هذه .... ليلة عمرها ! 

في اليوم التالي ... استيقظ ريم من الصباح ... 

تناولت افطارها ..... و جلست تقرأ في بعض الكتب ,,, 

و على نحو الساعة الثانية عشر ,,, رن جرس الباب , لينبئها بأن أحدا ً قادما ً ,,, 
فتحت ريم الباب .... لتجد أن الطارق ... لم تكن سوى رهف .. 

رهف : ريم هيّا الأن فقد تأخرنا .. علينا الذهاب إلى الصالون ,, فعلينا عمل المكياج و التسريحة و من ثم علينا الذهاب للفندق ,, فقد رتبت خالتي أمل الأمر مع المصوّرة لتلتقط لك الصور أنت و رائد و علينا الذهاب إلى محل الورود لجلب ما يلزم وووووووووووو ...

ريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و هل يسعنا الوقت لعمل كل هذا .؟.؟؟ 
رهف : هيّا ... أنا أنتظرك بالأسفل في السيارة .. لا تتأخري ! 

و اختفت رهف ... و تركت ريم في ذهول ! 

أسرعت ريم و غيّرت ملابسها .... و نزلت إلى حيث رهف ,,, 

صعدت إلى السيارة ,,, و لا أخفيكم أن ريم قد لبست قلادتها التي تحمل صور عائلتها ,, 

اتجهت للصالون .... و بينما هي في الطريق .. رن هاتفها المحمول ! 

و لم تكن سوى هنادي ,, 

ريم : مرحبا ً ..
هنادي : أهلا بالعروس .. كيف حالك ؟
ريم : هههههههه بخير ,,, ماذا عنك ِ ؟ 
هنادي : أنا بخير ,, 
أين أنت الآن ؟ 
ريم : أنا الآن في الطريق إلى الصالون .... 
هنادي : هذا جيّد ..... سآتي إليك أنا و سمر بعد نحو ساعتين ,, 
ريم : إذن أراك لاحقا ً ,, 
هنادي : و هو كذلك ! 

توجهت ريم ورهف إلى حيث الصالون ,,, 

جلست تنتظر إلى أن يحين دورها ,, فالمكان مكتظ بالزبائن ... 

وبعد حوالي الساعة ,,,,

سمعت ريم اسمها ,, فتوجهت حيث استسلمت للمزيّنة التي بدأت تضع المكياج على وجهها ,, 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كان رائد ليس أقل توترا ً من ريم ,, جلس في غرفته ليراها لآخر مره ,, فهاهو اليوم سوف ينتقل إلى منزل ٍ آخر غير منزله الذي عاش و تربى فيه ,,, بعيدا ً عن إخوته و والديه !

----------


## P!nk Cream

و طٌرق الباب لتدخل خالته أمل ,,, 
أمل : أيمكنني الدخول ؟ 
رائد : تفضلي ... 
أمل : مبروك رائد ,,, تمنياتي لك بحياة سعيدة ,,, 
رائد : أشكرك ,,,

وجلست أمل بجانب رائد الذي كان يجلس في حافة السرير ,,, 

وبدأت عيناي أمل تلألأ .... فهاهي ترى رائد و هو عريس ,, لكم تمنت أن تكون أمه هنا ! 
أمل : سأشتاق إليك ,,, 
رائد ( مبتسم ) : و أنا أيضا ً ...... يا .......... يــــــا ............ يا أمـــــــــــــــــــــي ! 

ذُرفت الدموع فهاهي تسمع و لأول مرة كلمة (((( أمـــــي )))) ,, و لكم كانت تتمننى أن تسمعها من قبل ! 

احتضنت رائد .... في مشهد يفيض حبا ً و حنانا ً ,,,, 

فهم من بقي لها في هذا الدنيا ! 


مضت الأيام و الساعات ,, و لم يتصل رائد ,,, كانت شيماء تمتم بهذا الكلمات ,,, أيعقل أن يتركها هكذا دون أن يعتذر ؟ أو حتى يبرر موقفه وقتها ؟؟ و ما الذي أشغله عني ؟؟ أتراه يفكر بغيري ؟؟
لا ... لا .... لا أظن ,,, فهو يحبني أنا ,,,,, أنا فقط !! 

هذا ما كان يجول في خاطر شيماء ,, فهي تعتقد بأن رائد سيقف على أطلالها ,, دونما يخطر ببالها أنه الآن يستعد لحفلة الزواج ! 


رهف : أووووووووووه .......... أين كنت تخفين هذا الجمال ! 

كانت رهف تنظر إلى ريم ... فهذه هي المرة الأولى التي تضع فيها ريم المكياج ,, فقد كانت جميلة بطبيعتها ! 


ريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...و أنت لقد تغيّرت كثيرا ً .... تبدين أجمل مني !

رهف : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ريم : لقد مللت الانتظار 4 ساعات ,, 

رهف : هيّا الآن .... سنذهب إلى مكان الورود و من ثم نتجه للفندق فالمصورة ستكون هناك بعد ساعة من الآن. 

خرجت ريم من الغرفة ... و شكرت المزينه على عملها ,,, 

و لم تنتبه إلى سقوط ... قلادتها الصغيرة التي تحمل صور عائلتها ..... 

رهف : ريم ............. أهذا الشيء لك ؟ 
لتفتت ريم حيث كانت رهف خلفها حاملتا ً قلادتها ,,,
ريم : أووووووه ... إنها لي .. 
شكرا ً لك يا رهف ... لا تعلمين ماذا تعني لي هذا القلادة إنها أغلى ما أملك ! 
رهف : أيمكنني رؤيتها .؟؟ 
ريم : بالطبع ..... 
و فتحت ريم القلادة .... إنها صورة لعائلتي ...
انظري هذا هو أبي و أمي و هذه جدتي ,,, 

و للأسف لم تتمكن رهف من معرفة أن أم ريم ...... هي نفسها خالتها أمـــــــــــــــــل ! 
فقد كانت الصورة مختلفتا ً تماما ً .. و بما أن رهف لا تعلم شيئا ً عن ماضي تلك المرأة المجهوله , فلم تستطع أن تلمح شيئا ً في الصورة .... من أمل ! 

أكملنا الطريق نحو محل الورود ,, اشترينا باقة ورد كبيرة تليق بعروسة مثل ريم ,, 

أمضينا هناك نحو نصف ساعة ..,, و من ثم اتجهنا للفندق الذي كان هو محطتنا ,,,, 

دخلنا أنا وريم إلى الفندق ,, كان في استقبالنا خالتي أمل ,,, سلّمت خالتي على ريم ... و باركت لها .. و من ثم أشارت باصبعها نحو غرفة التصوير ,, و بأن رائد ينتظرها هناك ..... 

دخلت ريم و هي تكاد ترتجف ,,, 

فما كان منه إلا أن تحلّقت عيناه في ذالك الكائن الذي دخل ,, كانت آيـــــــــــــــه في الجمال ... 

و لم يستطع رائد أن يكتم ما بداخله ... فبدأ بالمدح و الإطراء على جمال ريــــــــــــم .... بينما هي الأخرى احمر وجهها خجلا ً ,,,,,, 

رهف : وماذا عني ... ألست جملية ؟؟ 
رائد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه هل تجدين مقارنة بينك و بين ريم ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بالتأكيد عروسي هي الأجمل ! 

و تعالت الضحكات داخل غرفة التصوير ,,,, 

بدأت المصورة بالتصوير , كانت ريم تقف جنبا ً إلى جنب مع رائد ... و تخللت رهف بعض مشاهد التصوير .

و بقي الصورة الأخيرة و التي تجمع العائلة كلها ... السيد سامي , و أمل , و رويد ..... 

لا أدري لماذا في ذالك الوقت فقط ,, تحسست ريم رقبتها , و لم تجد القلادة !!!! 

ريم : أووووووووه رهف لقد اختفت القلادة مجددا ً ,,, يبدوا أنها سقطت مني ! 

بدأت رهف بالبحث عنها .. و لكن لا أثر لتلك القلادة !!! 

عندها جاء كلا ً من السيد سامي و رويد ,,, و لم يبقى سوى أمــــــــــــل !

رويد : أين خالتي ؟؟؟ لقد تأخرت !

و دخلت أمل فجأة ,,, 

رائد : هيّا يا خالتي ألن تتصوري معنا ؟

أمل و قد اغروقت عيناها بالدموع ,,,,,,,, 

و رفعت ما كان بيدها .. لتريه إلى ريم ............... 

أهذا ما كنت تبحثين عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ابنتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــم !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

كان دوي هذه الكلمة ..... يهز ريـــم بل و ما زال صداها داخله للآن ! 

واتجهت أمل بخطوات ثابته نحو ريم و سط دهشة الجميع ,,, و بالأخص المصورة التي بدء الشك يتسلل إلى داخلها بأنها تصور فيلما ً سينمائيا ً ,, 

تقدمت أمل ,, و ركّزت عيناها نحو عين ريم ........ و الدموع كانت هي اللغة التي تستخدمها أمل ! 

و أطبقت أمل بكلتا ذراعيها على العروس التي كانت تقف أمامها و التي لم تكن سوى .... ابنتها ريـــــم ! 

أمل : آسفة يا حبيتي ....... لقد عانيت الكثير بسبيي !! ريـــــــــــــــــــــم سامحيــــــــــــــــــني ! 

ريم و قد انعقد لسانها .... و لم تدري ما تقول ! 

أيعقل أن تكون ( أمل ) هي نفسها أمها ؟؟!! 

أهم وجهان لعملة ٍ واحدة ؟؟!! و لم كانت تخفيى عنها كل تلك الفترة ؟؟

أسئلة كانت تدور في ذهنها ............ و أشك بأنها لا تملك الإجابه عليها !! 

ريم : أنتـ....ي أمـ.....ي ؟؟

أومأت أمل برأسها ........... نعم أنا هي سعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد ! 

نزلت تلك الكلمات كالصاعقة على ريـــــــــــــــــــــم ! 

أيعقل أن الشخص الذي أحبته تكون زوجة أبيه هي أمها ؟؟ 

كانت ردة فعل ريم هو سيل من الدموع و الأحضان . فهاهي ترى أمها في ليلة عمرها ... ليلة زفافها .. 

اختلطت دموع الفرح و الحزن في ذالك الوقت ,, فقد رأت أمها بعد فراق دام طويلا ً ...........

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** 23 ****

أصيب الجميع بالذهول !!!!

فهذا من غير الممكن من أن تكون أمل زوجة السيد سامي ... هي نفسها أم زوجة ابنه !!

جلست ريم ,,,, و أخبرها رائد ما حدث منذ زمن عندما وجدها والده قرب المنزل و هي في حلة ٍ يرثى لها , و قد افتقدت الذاكرة تماما ً و أنهم كانوا يجهلون عنها و عن اسمها و حياتها , لذلك أطلقوا عليها اسم أمل ,, من بعد ذلك أصبحت تعيش بجوارهم ,, حيث يتكفلون بجميع حاجياتها ... و كيف حدث حادث الحريق و بسبب ذلك تغيرت معالم وجهها بالكامل !

كانت ريم تستمع إلى ذلك ,,,, و هي لا تكاد تصدق !

أ أمها كانت قربية ً جدا ً منها .. و لم تعرفها ؟؟؟

كانت السيدة أمل ( سعاد ) تمسك بيد ابنتها بحرارة ....... فها هي تراها في يوم زواجها !

كان مشهدا ً مؤثرا ً للغاية ......... فبعد فراق طويل ... يشئ القدر بأن يجمعهما سويتا ً مرة أخرى !

رهف و رويد و السيد سامي ... كانوا سعيدين جدا ً بهذه الصدفة الرائعة !



و تم تصوير المشهد الأخير الذي يضم العائلة بأجمعها و هم في غاية السعاده !

و لا أعتقد أنها سعيدة الآن !

فقد كان قلبها يتآكل من القهر !!!!!!!!!!!

فرائد لا يجيب على الهاتف ,,, و كذلك عمار !

حتما ً عرفتموها إنها شيماء !

حاولت الإتصال , و لكن لا فائدة ... فهي لا تعلم أن رائد الآن في حفل زواجه !


الجميع كانوا موجدين .... مها و هنادي و سمر و حنان و حلا و باقي الأصدقاء ,,,

كانوا ينتظرون ظهور ريم بفارغ الصبر !!

و فجأة ....

أُطفأت الأنوار .... و تسلط ضوء قوي نحو الشرفة التي تعلوهم !

و بين الأدخنة الخفيفة التي تنتشر بين الشرفة معلنة ً قدوم العروس ,,,,,

خرجت ريم .. في ثوب زفافها ... و كانت تغطي وجهها بطرحة ٍ خفيفة انتشر التطريز في أطرافها !

و سُلّط ضوء ثاني في آخر الدرج ... و تحديدا ً فوق رائد ... فهاهو الآن بستعد للصعود إلى عروسه ..

ريم كانت ترتجف خوفا ً .... و في المقابل رائد كان ليس أقل توترا ً من ريم ,,,

صعد إليها وسط إيقاعات موسيقة ,,,,

تقدم نحوها ......... و مرّت لحطة صمت بينهما ,,, إلى أن رفع الطرحة من على وجهها ليلقيها بعيدا ً , و سط التصفيق ,, و الزعاريد ... و التمنيات لهما بحياة سعيدة ...

أمسك بيد ريم و تقدموا أكثر نحو الشرفة .............. أُحضر لهما قفص يضم حمامين أبيضين اللون ,, فتحوا الأقفاص لتطير تلك المخلوقات الجميله و تنطلق لحياة جديدة !

ألقوا بالورود ..... بين الحاضرين ,,, و كأنما الآن يلقون المحبة بينهم ... فريم كانت نعم الأخت و الصديقة
وذالك بشهادة الجميع !

نزلت ريم و رائد من الشرفة .... و اتجهوا نحو ذلك الكعك الذي يحمل اسم كل من ريم و رائد .. كُتب بخط لامع ....... و تخللها صورة لرائد و ريم !

قطعوا الكعك ........ و وضعوه في صحون صغيرة ,,, كتب في طرفها مبروك للعروسين ,,,

و من ثم قاموا بتوزيعها بين الحاضرين ,,,,,,,,,,,,

و اتجهوا الآن نحو الكرسي القابع و سط القاعه ,,,, و الذي كلن على شكل صدفة كبيرة تحمل في داخلها أجمل عروسين !

جلسوا على الكرسي .... و سط اعجاب الحاضرين بريم و رائد !


و أخيرا ً ....................

انتهت الحفلة ,,, و توجه أغلب الناس إلى بيوتهم ما عدا المقربين من ريم ,, و كذالك رائد !
احتضنت أمل كلا من ريم و رائد !

و بارك السيد سامي لهما !

و باركت أيضا ً رهف ,,,, لريم , و رائد ,,,

و كذلك رويد !

صعدوا في المصعد و يكاد قلبها يتزلق من وسطها ليستقر على قدمها !

كان خائفة ,,, متوترة ,,,

و لم تتحدث مع رائد في المصعد بتاتا ً و كأنها هي المرة الأولى التي تراه فيه !

توجهوا للجناح الذي حجز خصيصا ً لهما !

فتح رائد الباب ,,

رائد : تفضلي ......

دخلت ريم على استحياء ......... و أقسم أن اضطرابها كاد أن يقضي عليها !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

في المقابل كانت أمل سعيدة جدا ً !

فهاهي ابنتها و قد تزوجت ,,,,,,,,,,

لم تستطع أن تخفي دموع الفرح التي انتابتها وقتها ......

جلست مع زوجها ... السيد سامي .... تخبره بما حل بها قبل أن يلقاها ..........


في اليوم التالي ............ تقرر سفر ريم و رائد إلى لندن .....

ريم كانت سعيدة جدا ً للغايه ....

حزمت حقائبها استعدادا للسفر ........

اتجهت حيث رائد كان يسرح شعره .......

ريم : رائد هيّا ..........

رائد : ههههههههههههههه و لم العجله ؟؟؟
ريم : أنا متشوقة لأرى لندن ,, لقد قرأت عنها كثيرا ً .... و كم أنا متلهفة لرؤيتها !
ترى من الذي اقترح عليك الذهاب إلى لندن ؟؟؟

اتجه رائد حيث كانت ريم تقف خلفة ...

و و ضع يده عل كتفيها ... لا أدري ... أنا أيضا ً تفاجأت ... فعلى الأرجح أبي من قام بذلك !
و لكن على كل ٍ طالما أنت ذاهبة إلى هناك ........... فسأكون سعيدا ً أينما ذهبت !

احمر وجه ريم ...

و قالت محاولة ً تغييير الموضوع ....

ريم : هيا هل الحقائب جاهزة ؟؟؟

رائد : لما تحاولين التهرب مني دائما ً ؟؟؟
ريم أنا .................................................. . (( أحبك ))

ريم : ها قد جاء موظف الفندق ....

رائد: تبا ً ......... دائما ً تفلتين مني !!

ريم : هههههههههههههههههههههه


و بعد أن نزلنا من الفندق ... اتجهنا إلى المطار ...

جلست في الأماكن المخصصة للنساء ...

بينما بقى رائد يجهز جواز السفر ............

لم تمضي بضع لحظات حتى جاء رائد ....

رائد : هيا الآن ...

توجهنا حيث كانت الطائرة التي ستستقلنا إلى لندن ....

صعدنا إلى الطائرة ........

كان الجو جميلا ً جدا ً .......

أشرت لي المضيفة بأن أجلس في المكان المخصص لي ...

جلست قرب النافذة بينما جلس على يميني رائد ...

----------


## P!nk Cream

كنت أتابع الركاب و هم يصعدون إلى الطائرة ....

عندها أمسك رائد بيدي ...

رائد : هل أنت سعيدة ؟؟؟
ريم : بالطبع ......... ما دمت معي !

أخذنا نتحدث في أمور شتى ......... عن أمي و عمي السيد سامي ... و رهف .. و رويد .......

لقد تحدثت إليهم .... و قد أخبروني .. بأن أهتم بنفسي !

سأشتاق لهم !!

رائد : لا بأس عزيزتي ... يمكنك ِ الحديث معهم يوميا ً إذا أردت ِ !
ريم : حقــــــــــــــــــا ً !!

رائد : أجل !

قاطع حديثنا صوت المضيف ,, يخبرنا بأن نضع أحزمة الأمان ..

أطبقت الحزام حول خصري .... و أمسكت بيد رائد .. و من ثم أغلقت عيني ...

فها هو وقت الإقلاع ...

كانت ضربات قلبي سريعة .... تذكرت وقتها السيدة القاسية التي كنت أعمل عندها ... و أصدقائي و هنادي و سمر ,,,, أمي و عائلتي .... جدتي ........... كلهم مروا من أمامي كشريط سينمائي !

كنت أتذكر كل شي .... الظروف القاسية .. التي كنت أعيشها ,,,, كل شئ !!

فتحت عيني ... لأرى الشخص الذ قد كتب لي أن أكد ّ من أجله .... من أجله هو فقـــــــــــــــــــــــط !

تلفت رائد إلي ّ .. ليجدني أتأمل وجهه !

رائد : ريم أنت بخير ؟؟؟
ريم : أجل !

رائد : هذا رائع ,,, عندما نصل سأريك ِ معالم لندن ... إنهم يدعونها مدينة الضباب !

إنها مدينة رائعة .... و سأريكي ِ أيضا ً ساعة بينج بونج الشهيرة !!

و سأريك ِ أيضا ً قصر الأميرة الراحلة ديانا !
لن أدع الملل يقترب منك ِ !

ريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا أظن بأنه سيقترب ! ما دمت معي !!!!


ما أجمل ضحكاتها إنها تعيد الحياة إليّ ....

و ما أجمل السفر إلى لندن ,,,, و خصوصا ً مع زوجتي .... ريم !

وقتها أطلق رائد ضحكه قويه ...... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تلفتت ريم إليه ....

ريم : ترى من الذي أضحك ؟؟؟

رائد : كانت تريد أن تأتي معنا !

ريم : و من هي ؟؟!

رائد : رهف بالتأكيد !

ريم : و لم تدعها تأتي !! سيكون ذلك ممتعا ً ,,

رائد : ههههههههههه لن أسمح لتلك الفضوليه بأن تأتي معنا !!

ريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت شيماء تجلس في إحدى فنادق لندن الشهيرة !

و لسوء الحظ لم يعلم رائد أنه يذهب الآن و بنفسه إلى حيث تقبع تلك الفتاة !

كانت تحتسي الشاي .... و تلبس ملابس قصيرة ,,, و كالعاده تضع الكثير من المساحيق في وجهها !

أخرجت جهازها المحمول من حقيبة يدها .....

اتصلت على صديقتها ,,, عهد ..

شيماء : مرحبا ً عهد ,,,

عهد : أهلا ً شيماء ... كيف حالك ؟؟

شيماء : بخير ,,, ما ذا عنك ؟؟
عهد : الحمد لله ,,,
شيماء : عهد هل يمكنك ِ المجئ إلى الفندق ,, فأنا أشعر بالملل !
عهد : اممممممممممم ,, هل تودين الخروج اليوم !
شيماء : أجل ... و لكن لا أدري إلى أين ؟؟
عهد : على كل ٍ هناك حفلة ستقام ... أعتقد بأنني سأحضرها !
شيماء : و متى تبدأ ؟؟
عهد : بعد ساعة ٍ من الآن ,,, تعالي معي !
شيماء : حسنا ً يبدوا هذا جيدا ً !

أغلقت شيماء جهازها ,,, و أدخلته بداخل الحقيبة ,,,

وقتها تذكرت رائد ,,, و كادت أت تتصل عليه ,, لو لا كبريائها الذي منعها !

فهو لم يسأل عني للآن ,,, و لا أعتقد بأنني سأسأل عنه بعد اليوم ,, و ليكن ما يكن !


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

وصلا أخيرا ً إلى لندن ,,, كانت الرحلة طويله داخل الطائرة ... لذلك أحضرت ريم كالعاده بعضا ً من الكتب لتكسر الملل الذي يسودهما !

و بما أن رائد شغوف بالقراءة ,,, و كذالك ريم ,,, فأظن أنها أحضرته في الوقت المناسب و للشخصين المناسبين !

ــ على السادة الركاب ربط أحزمة الأمان استعدادا ً للهبوط !

كانت هده الكلمات صادرة من طاقم الطائرة ,,, يخبرهم بأنه الآن قد حان موعد هبوطهم !

أحكمت ريم الحزام جيدا ً حولها !

أمسكت بيد رائد ... و أخذت تتمتم ببعض ٍ من سور القرآن !

كان رائد ينظر إليها نظرة إعجاب ,, فهذه المخلوقة يزيد إعجابه بها كل يوم ,, بل و كل دقيقة !

و لم تمضي سوى لحظات حتى هبطت الطائرة بسلام !

رائد : ريم حبيبتي ... ها قد وصلنا !

كانت هده الكلمات تبث فيها و لو القليل من الحنان !

فكم هي بحاجة ٍ لها الآن !

أحضر رائد الحقائب ,, و خرجوا من الطائرة !

استقلوا سيارة الأجره ... و اتطلقوا باتجاه الفندق ,, فقد كانا يشعرنا بالتعب الشديد !

كان منظر المدينة لندن ,, أو كما يسمونها مدينة (( الضباب )) جميلا ً جدا ً ,,,

فقد كانت الخضرة تحتل رقعة ً واسعه من الأمكنة !

و خصوصا ً الحدائق المنتشرة !

وصلوا أخيرا ً إلى الفندق ,,,

كان رائد يتحدث إلى رجل في اللإستقبال ,, بينما ريم كانت تراقب الأطفال الذين يلهون في الحديقة التي بجانبهم !

جاء رائد ,, و معه الأوراق المطلوبه ,, ليصعد هو و ريم إلى الجناح الذي تم حجزه مسبقا ً !

صعدوا في المصعد ,و و اتجهوا للغرفة رقم ( **** ) ,,,

كانت الغرفة غاية ً في الفخامة ,,, و كذلك النفاذه التي تكاد تشغل الرقعة كلها من الجدار و المطلة تحديدا ً إلى حديقة الأطفال !

لم يتمكنا من الخروج هذا اليوم فقد كانا يشعران بالتعب الشديد !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت في المقابل السيدة أمل قلقلة ً على ريم ,,, و رائد ..

و خصوصا ً أنهم لم يتصلوا للآن ...

و لكن السيد سامي كان يطمئنها عليهم و بأنهم ريثما ينالون قسطا ً من الراحة سيتصلون بنا !

رهف : أبي هل يمكننا السفر إلى لندن خلال عطلة الصيف ؟؟
سامي : ههههههههههههه و لم لندن بالتحديد ؟؟
رهف : لطالما سمعت عنها !
رويد : أجل ... و أظن أن لديهم أشرطة للألعاب الحاسوب المطورة !
أمل : إنها لفكرة رائة يا سامي بأن نذهب خلال العطلة !
سامي : اممممممممممممممممم لم لا ... فانذهب إلى لندن خلال العطلة إن شاء الله !


مضى الآن على إقامتهما أسبوعا ً كاملا ً ,,, استمتعوا بزيارة الأماكن التي تضمها لندن !

لقد كانت هذه الرحلة من أجمل الرحلات التي قضتها ريم في حياتها !
و مع ذلك فقد كان كلا من ريم و رائد يهاتفوا عائلتهم بين الفينة و الآخرى !

اتجهوا الآن المطعم ,, فقد كانا يتضورا جوعا ً ... بعد يوم حافل !

جلسوا على المائدة ,,, طلبوا الطعام ,,, و بالتأكيد هم بالنتظاره !

و يال للصدفة !! فقد كانت شيماء و عهد في ذلك المطعم أيضا ً ,,

شيماء : عهد أنا أحبه !
عهد : فليذهب إلى الجحيم ,,, شيماء إنه لم يفكر فيك ِ و لم يسأل عنك ِ إلى الآن !
شيماء : لا أستطيع ,,,, لا أنكر أنه وضح لي نوع العلاقة ,,, و بأنها مجرد زماله لا أكثر ,, و لكن صدقيني أنا لا أستطيع ,,,,,,

لم تكد شيماء تنهي من حديثها حتى لمحت رائد ,,

حدقت شيماء في النظر إلى رائد ,,,

شيماء : عهــ..........د !! ,, رائـــــ......د ! هنا ,,,

قفزت شيماء بسرعة خاطفة ,, و أسرعت نحو رائد ,,

شيماء : رائــــــــــــــــــــد !!
نظر رائد إلى مصدر الصوت !!

تفاجأ !!!!! فلم تكن سوى شيماء !

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 24 ****

في ذلك الوقت كنت أنا ورائد نجلس على الطاولة ننتظر قدوم العشاء بفارغ الصبر فقد كنا نتضور جوعا ً ,,

إلى أن جاءت تلك الفتاه ,,,

نظر رائد إلى شيماء ,, و كأنه الآن في حلم مزعج يرغب و بشده بأن يستيقظ منه !

جلست شيماء بجانب رائد دون أن تكترث إلى ريم !

ابتعد رائد عن شيماء ,,, قائلا ً : لم أتوقع بأن أراك ِ هنا !

شيماء : و أنا كذلك !!
متى جئت إلى هنا ؟
رائد : جئت قبل حوالي أسبوع !
شيماء : و كيف هي لندن ؟
رائد : رائعة !

أخرجت شيماء ورقة صغيرة من داخل حقيبتها ,,,, هذا هو اسم الفندق الذي أقطن فيه , آما أن تزورني كلما سنحت لك الفرصة !

كانت ريم ترى كل هذا و هي تشعر بالغيظ ! فهذه هي المره الأولى التي ترى فيها هذه الفتاة ,, بالإضافه إلى ذلك مظهرها الخارجي الذي لا يدل بأنها تنتمي إلى عالم الإسلام !

رائد : نسيت أن أعرفك ؟؟؟ و أشار إلى ريم !
نظرت شيماء إلى ريم نظرة احتقار !
شيماء : و من تكون ؟
رائد : ألم تعلمي ؟؟ ألم يخبرك ِ عمار ؟؟
شيماء : أخبرني ؟؟؟ بما ؟؟
رائد : آه .. و لم تباركي لي ؟
شيماء : أبارك ؟؟
رائد : شيماء أعرفك بريم ... (( زوجتي ))

انتفضت شيماء من مكانها و كأنما تعرضت لهزه كهربائيه !

شيماء : زوجتك ؟؟ و ممتى ؟؟
رائد : لم يمضي على زواجنا سوى أسبوع ,, غريبه ! لم يخبرك عمار !
شيماء ( بنبرة حزن ) : مبروك !
رائد : بارك الله فيك ِ ,,,

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

اتجهت شيماء إلى حيث الفندق , لقد كانت منهكه ,, إذ أنها لا تحتمل مثل هذه الكلمات !

فرائد هو من تحبه فقط دون غيره ,,, كيف يجرؤ على الزواج من غيرها !

و ممن ؟؟ من تلك الوقحه !

إنني أجمل منها بكثير ,,,

و ارتمت فوق السرير لتطلق دموعها الحبيسه !

عهد : كفاك ِ سخفا ً يا شيماء !!!! لقد تزوج وانتهى الأمر ! لن يقدم بكاك ِ أو يؤخر!
إنه يتجاهلك حتى عندما فاجأته في المطعم ,, لم يكن مسرورا ً بذلك ,,,, فليذهب إلى الجحيم !

شيماء : عهد لا أستطيع أنا أحبه ,,,,,,,,, أحبــــــــــــــــــــــه !
عهد بغضب : شيماء إن لم تكفي عن أفعال الأطفال هذه فسوف أذهب وأتركك ِ وحدك هنا !

و أمسكت شيماء بيد عهد ,,,
شيماء : لا أرجوك يا عهد لا تذهبي ,,, لا تتركيني وحدي !

دنت عهد نحو شيماء ... و بصوت حنون : إذا ً دعيك ِ من رائد الآن ... و هيّا نذهب الآن فحتما ً أنت الآن في حاجة ٍ إلى التغيير من الجو !

امممممممم ما رأيك بأن نذهب إلى مدينة برمنغهام ؟

شيماء : برمنغهام ؟؟
لم أزرها في حياتي !
عهد : رائع !! إذا ً ستستمتعين برؤية مناظر جديدة !
بلإضافه إلى استنشاق هواء يختلف عن لندن !
شيماء : أجل بالفعل أنا في حاجة ٍ إلى ذلك !


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت شاردة الذهن ... تجلس قرب النافذه المطلّه على الحديقه ... و قد خيّم الظلام حولها !

لا أنكر أنها تشعر بالغيرة الآن !

و لكنها تعرف زوجها حق المعرفة و من المستحيل أن تسيئ الظن به !

جلس رائد أمام المقعد الذي يواجه تلك الفتاه !

رائد : ما الذي يشغل بالك ؟؟
ريم : لا شيء !
رائد : بلا .... و أنا أعلم به !

أنت حتما ً تفكرين في الفتاه التي قابلتها اليوم في المطعم أليس كذلك ؟!

صمتت ريم ,, فأدرك رائد بأن ما قاله عين الصواب !

ريم : ليس تماما ً و لكن خيّل إلى أنني رأيتها !

رائد : أجل فربما شاهدتيها في الجامعه ,, لا تربطني بها سوى علاقة زماله ليس إلا !

ريم : و ما الذي أتا بها إلى هنا ؟

رائد : جاءت لاستكمال دراستها !

ريم : و لم يحلو لها إلا في لندن ؟؟!!!!

رائد : أتقصدين أنني متواعد معها هنا ؟؟!!!

هذا مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــل !!

و أعتقد بأنه هو الجنون بعينه !

ريم : رائد أغلق عن هذا الموضوع .... فأنا لست مستعدتا ً الآن للشجار !

رائد : الشجـــــــــار !!!

و ماذا فعلت لأستحق كل هذا التهم !

ريم : لم تفعل شيئا ً و أنا الذي فعلت !!!! هل هذا يريحك ؟

رائد : ريم كفالك حماقة ً !

ريم : حماقة ؟؟؟ !!! أتسمي كلامي حماقة !

إذا ً لا أعتقد بأن لي مكانا ً في حياتك !


انتفضت من مكاني و كان العرق يتصبب مني بغزارة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ريم : رائد !!

استيقظ كمن وخزته إبره !

رائد : أووووووووووووه ....

كانت أنفاس رائد متلاحقة و يبدوا أنه حلم حلما ً مخيفا ً ...

ريم : رائد ءأنت بخير ؟؟!

رائد : ريم .......... لقد كنت أحلم أليس كذلك ؟؟

ريم : أجل !

رائد : كم الساعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ريم : إنها الثالثه صباحا ً !

أرخت ريم رائد نحو السرير ... أحضرت له كوبا ً من الماء ,,,, و أحكمت جسده بالغطاء !

تلت بعضا ً من سور القرآن الكريم !

فنام مطمئنا ً !

كانت ريم قلقة على رائد ,,, و قلقة أيضا ً بخصوص شيماء ... إنها فتاه طائشه !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

وفي اليوم التالي استيقظ رائد من نومه ,,, و بعد تردد أخبر ريم بما حلم به !

----------


## P!nk Cream

كانت في غاية الهدوء .... و ابتسامة هادئة ارتسمت على شفتيها !!

اقتربت من رائد أكثر ... و أمسكت بيده بحراره !

ريم : لا .... لن يذهب عقلي بعيدا ً ,,,
ربما لم أعرفك كما عرفتك شيماء ,,, و لكن ثق بأنني أثق بك أكثر من أي شخص آخر !
رائد : إذا ً لست غاضبه مما فعلت شيماء ليلة البارحة ؟؟
ريم : أبدا ً !
رائد : و لم تغيري علي ّ ؟
ريم : امممممممممممم في هذه النقطه ........... شعرت ببعض الغيره !
و لكن طريقتك في الكلام و تعريفك لها بي ,, كانت كافيه لتطرد عني تلك الأوهام !

ابتسم رائد قائلا ً : بالفعل أنت رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه !

ريم : إذا ً هيّا ألن نتناول الفطور ؟
رائد : أووووه ........ نسيت ذلك تماما ً هيا الأن !

و توجهوا إلى المطعم الذي يحتل جزءا ً من الفندق ....

بدلت ريم ملابسها ,,, لبسن بنطال أسود وارتدت رداءا ً وردي اللون يصل إلى تحت الركبه تقريبا ً .. و بالطبع لبست الحجاب ! كان ذا اللون الأبيض نقش عليه بعض الزخارف على الأطراف !

لقد كان جميلا ً ,,,,,

ــ يناسبك تماما ً !

كانت تلك الكلمات صادره من ذلك الشاب الذي يقف الآن أمامها !

أرخت ريم رأسها إلى الأسفل ,,,, فقد كانت خجله جدا ً ,,, و خصوصا ً أنها تلقت تلك الكلمات من رجل غريب !

و التفت الشاب إلى رائد ,,,

ــ أنت زوجها ؟؟
رائد : أجل !
ــ يبدوا أنكما حديثي الزواج !
رائد : أجل فلم يمضي على زواجنا أكثر من أسبوع !
ــ هنيئا ً لكما !
ــ بالمناسبه إن زوجتك جميله ! فقد أحسنت الإختيار !
رائد : ههههههههههه شكرا ً لك !

و خرجوا من المصعد ,,,

كانت ريم خائفه ... فرائد كان طوال الطريق صامتا ً .... أخشى بأنه قد غضب !

رائد : ها قد وصلنا !

جلست ريم في إحدى الطاولات المنتشره ,,,

رائد : لن تشعري بالجوع فأنا سأطلب الطعام حالا ً !

تنهدت ريم تنهيدة ارتياح ,,,,, فرائد على ما يبدوا بأنه لم يلقى اهتماما ً بالموقف !

طلبت ريم وجبة (( ساندوتش )) خفيفة و بعض المقبلات !

التفتت ريم إلى الزجاج الذي كان بجانبها ..... كان المنظر رائعا ً و خصوصا ً أنه يطل على الحديقة العامة !

رائد : ريم !
ريم : نعم !
رائد : ما رأيك لو نذهب إلى مدينة أخرى !
ريم : و لما ؟؟؟!!!
رائد : بصراحه لا أجد في لندن ما يجذب غير السوق ! يمكننا البقاء هنا لمدة أسبوع آخر و من ثم نسافر إلى مدينة أخرى !
ريم : امممممممم لا مانع ,,, و يبدوا أنها فكره جيده ! و خصوصا ً أنني اطلعت على معظم المناطق و المتاحف التي كنت أتمنى رؤيتها !
و لكن أين يمكننا أن نذهب ؟؟؟
رائد : بصراحه قال عمار أنه قد ذهب في العطلة الماضيه إلى (( جوهانسبيرغ )) و التي تقبع في جنوب أفريقيا و قال إنها جميله و أنه استمتع جدا ًبالسفر هناك ! فما رأيك ؟!
ريم : لا مانع !
رائد : حسنا ً سنحجز التذاكر بعد أسبوع من الآن !
ريم : و هو كذلك !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت أمل تعد العشاء في المطبخ !

رهف : مساء الخير !
أمل : جئت في الوقت المناسب هلا ّساعدتني ؟؟!
رهف : بالطبع !

جهزت رهف مع أمل العشاء ,,,

رهف : اممممممممممممم أشم رائحة ً زكيه !

أمل : انظري ما ذا صنعت أصابع البطاطا !
رهف : اوووووووووووه حقا ً تبدوا شهيه !

و أمسكت رهف تحاول أكل واحدة ٍ منها ,,,, إنها ساخنه !

أمل : ههههههههههههههههههه ,,, دعيها تبرد قليلا ً ,,,,,,

رهف : إذا سأضعها فوق الطاوله !

أمل: سيكون ذلك أفضل !

بدأت رهف بتحضير المائده مع الخادمه ,,, كان الطعام شهيا ً ,, فاللحم و البطاطا التي شاهدتهما رهف سال لعابها من شدة الجووع !

رهف : رويد ,, أبي ,,, الطعــــــــــــــــام جاهز !

جاءت أمل من المطبخ حاملة ً طبق السلطه ,,,,

و ما إن جلست حتى سمعت صوت رنين الهاتف ,,,

أمل : رهف اذهبي و ردي على الهاتف !

رهف ( تأكل) : خالتي أنا جائعه ,,,,,,, ليفعل ذلك رويد !

نادت أمل على الخادمه ,, (( نور )) ,,

أمل : نور إذهبي و اعلمي من المتصل !

نور : حاضر مدام !

و جاء السيد سامي و رويد ,, و التفت العائله حول مائد ة الطعام !

سامي : سلمت يداك ِ عزيزتي ,,,
رويد : يبدوا شهيا ً !
أمل: ههههههههه صحة و عافيه !
و لم تمضي إلا بضع لحظات حتى جاءت الخادمه (( نور )) إليهم !

نور : مدام تلفون !
أمل : من المتصل !
نور : وحده اسم ريم !
أمل : ريم !

و قفزت بسرعه من على الطاوله و أسرعت نحو الهاتف !

أمل : مرحبا ً !
ريم : أمي !
أمل ( بنبرة بكاء ) : ريم ابنتي !
ريم : أمي اشتفت لك ِ !
أمل : و أنا كذلك حبيبتي !

و اجتمع كل من السيد سامي و رويد و رهف نحو أمل !

الجميع كانوا متلهفين لسماع صوت رائد و ريم !

ريم : كيف حالك أمي و كيف حال عمي و رهف و رويد !
أمل : نحن جميعا ً بخير ,, و لا ينقصنا سوى مجيئكما إلينا !
و كيف حال رائد ؟؟
ريم : إنه بخير !
ها هو إنه متلهف لسماع صوتك !

رائد : مرحبا ً!
أمل : أهلا رائد ,, كيف حالك !
رائد : إنني بخير ماذا عنك خالتي ؟
أمل : إنني بخير يا بني !
رائد : و كيف أبي و رهف و رويد !
أمل : إنهما بخير !
متى ستعودوا ؟
رائد : ليس الآن ,, سنسافر إلى جوهانسبيرغ بعد حوالي أسبوع من الآن !
أمل : هل ستطول مدة غيابكم ؟؟
رائد : ههههههههههههههههه لا أدري فأنا على الأقل لم أشبع من شهر العسل بعد !
و ينظر إلى ريم : أليس كذلك حبيبتي !

ريم : رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد !!! ( تقولها بنوع من الخجل ) !

رائد : بلغي سلامي للجميع و سنتصل كلما سمحت لنا الفرصة !
أمل : انتبه لنفسك بني !
رائد : لا تقلقي !
أمل : إلى اللقاء !
رائد : إلى اللقاء !

سامي : أهما بخير ؟
أمل : أجل !
رهف : و متى سيعودوا ؟؟
أمل : لا أدري ,,,, يبدوا أنهم سعداء !
سامي : و هذا هو المطلوب !

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 25 ****


لم يبقى الآن سوى ثلاثة أيام على سفرهم إلى جوهانسبيرغ ,,, ريم حزمت الحقائب استعداد ً للسفر ,,,

كانت ريم تفكر في شيماء و ماذا حل بها ! أهي إلى الآن في لندن ؟؟

حاولت جاهده أن تلمح للموضوع إلى رائد ,, و الذي بدا غير مهتما ً بها !

ريم : رائد ,, ماذا حل بشيماء ؟؟

تفاجأ رائد بسؤال ريم ,,, فقد كان هذا آخر ما توقعه !

رائد : لا أدري ...... على كل ٍ هذا لا يهمني !

صمتت ريم فقد أدركت أن رائد بدا غاضبا ً ,,, فقررت الصمت !

ارتدى رائد ملابسه ,,, و نظر إلى ريم ,,,, ألن تذهبي إلى المطعم ؟

ريم : بلى ..... لحظات و أكون جاهزة !

دخلت ريم إلى غرفة الملابس !

كم كنت حمقاء ,,, لم سألته ؟؟ ,, و ماالذي سوف أجنيه من ذلك ؟ ولما فعلت ذلك أبدافع الغيره ؟؟؟ أم الشفقه عليها ؟!

لا أدري لما فعلت ذلك ؟

على كل لا يهمني أمرها .... فلتذهب حيث تذهب !




كان ذلك آخر ما توقعته ... ترى لما سألت ريم هذا السؤال ؟؟؟ أهوا أيضا ً بدافع الغيره ؟
أم المحبه ؟
لا لا ... عل أن أطرد هذه الأفكار عن رأسي !

رائد : ريم هيّا لقد تأخرنا !
ريم : ها أنا ذا قادمه !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

و لسوء الحظ كانت شيماء قد عادت من السفر ,,, بعد قضاء يومين ,,,
جاءت و النار تغلي بداخلها ,, إذ أنها لا تستطيع أن ترى امرأة ً أخرى غيرها مع رائد !

لذا خطرت ببالها هذه الفكره الجهنميه !

خرجت من الفندق الذي تقيم فيه ,, و اتجهت إلى الفندق الذي يقيمان فيه رائد و ريم !

وصلت إليه !

جلست في إحدى المقاعد المنتشره في الإستقبال ,, تنتظر فرصة لتجدهما !

و ما هي إلا بضع دقائق حتى جاء رائد ,, و خلفه كانت ريم !

اتجه رائد إلى حيث الإستقبال لإنجاز أمر ما !

و انتهزت شيماء فرصة بقاء ريم بمفردها !

و اقتربت من ريم ,,, و سقطت على الأرض !

انتبهت ريم إليها و أسرعت لمساعدتها !

ريم : أوووووه أ أنت بخير ؟؟

و التفتت شيماء إلى ريم ... أجل !

ريم : أظن أنني رأيتك من قبل ؟! أنتي شيمــــــــــــــــــاء !

شيماء : أجل ,,, شكرا للمساعده !

و نهضت شيماء من على الأرض ... و اتجهت حيث البوابة الرئيسيه !

و لم تنتبه ريم إلى أن شيماء قد وضعت صورة بداخل حقيبتها ,,, عندما حاولت رفعها من الأرض !

و جاء رائد إلى ريم !

رائد : هيّا لقد أمرتهم بأن يحضروا لنا سيارة أجره !

سننطلق بعد قليل !


مضت تلك الأوقات على مايرام ,, و عند حلول الليل ... اتصلت شيماء برائد !

شيماء : مرحبا ً رائد !

رائد : أهلا ً !
شيماء : آسفه على الإتصال في مثل هذا الوقت ,, و لكن خطورة الموضوع ألزمتني الإتصال بك !
رائد : خيرا ً إن شاء الله !
شيماء : رأيت زوجتك المصونه تكلم رجلا ً اليوم عندما كنت في الإستقبال !
و إذا لم تتأكد انظر إلى حقيبتها لترى بنفسك صورته !

رائد : غير معقول .... ريم لا تفعل ذلك !
شيماء : أنا لا أكذب و أقسم لك أن الصورة في حقيبتها !!
إنها تسعى لتسلب منك أموالك ,, و من ثم تتزوج منه !!
و إن كنت أكذب فلك أن تفعل بي ما شأت !
و لا يمكنني أن أحقد على زوجك بهذه السرعه فلقد تعرفت عليها لتوي !

سقط الهاتف من يد رائد ... و أسرع إلى ريم .. التي كانت تقرأ في إحدى الكتب !

فتح الباب بقوة ...

رائد ( غاضبا ً ) : ريـــــــــــــــــــــــم ... أرني حقيتك !
ريم : حقيبتي ؟؟!!!!
ريم : هههههههههههه رائد كف عن ألاعيبك ,, فأنت تخيفني هكذا !
رائد : هيّا بسرعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه !
ريم : رائد ماذا حدث ؟؟

و أسرع رائد إلى حيث الحقيبة و فتحها ,,,,, ليفاجأ !

رائد : أيتـــــــــــــــــــها الخائنــــــــــــــــــــــــــه !

و انطلفت يده بسرعه خاطفه ,,, على وجه ريم ... لتسقط على الأرض .. و يطير ذلك الكتاب الذي تحمله !

رائد ( غاضبا ً ) : ما ذا فعلت لك لتفعلي كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نظرت إليه ريم و هي تبكي ,,, دموع اختلطت بين الدهشة و الحزن ,, نظره امتزجت بين المفاجأه و البكاء!

لم يتفوه رائد بكلمة واحده .... فقط

أدار ظهره إلى ريم ... ليتركها وحيده تنزف ألما ً ,,,,,

تحسست ريم وجهها لترى آثارا ً لدماء و قد غطت نصف وجهها !

بكت ريم ,,,, فليس هذا رائد الذي ضحت من أجله ,,, و تحملت المشقات لتصل إليه ,,,, هذا لم يكن رائد الذي عرفته و حبته في يوم من الأيام !


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

جلست شيماء فوق الأريكه ,, و الفرح يغمرها !

إذ أنها استطاعت أن تلقن تلك الحمقاء درسا ً قاسي !

و أحضرت هاتفها ,,,

شمياء : عهد !

عهد : أهلا شيماء !
شيماء : هههههههههههههههه لن تصدقي ما حدث ؟
تعالي بسرعه !!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كان رائد يجلس في الأسفل في إحدى المقاهي !

نظر إلى يده ,,, كيف ؟؟

كيف استطعت أن أضرب إمرأه ؟؟؟

و من ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ريـــــــــــــــــــم !!!!

أهذا معنى الرجوله ؟؟

ولكن ما فعلته ريم يستحق ذلك و أكثر !!!!!!

و أمسك رائد برأسه ,,,,,,, لما فعلت ذلك .... ما الذي فعلته لها لأستحق ما فعلته !

إنني أحبــــــــــــــــــها و لم أبخل بشئ عليها !!!!!

لما فعلتي ذلك ,,,, لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟!!!!!



و جاءت عهد إلى منزل شيماء ,,,,

فتحت شيماء الباب ,,, عهــــــــــــــد !!

ادخلي بسرعه .... لن تصدقي ما حدث !!

و دخلت عهد إلى الداخل !

عهد : أنا متحمسة لسماع ما حدث !

جلست شيماء في غرفة التلفاز و حكت لعهد ما حدث تماما ً ,,,

و ما إن انتهت حتى استغرقت شيماء في نوبة ً من الضحك !

شيماء : أليس ذلك مسليا ً ؟؟!!
تستحق ذلك !

و لم يبدوا على ملامح عهد بأنها سعيدة أو متقبلة لما فعلته صديقتها !
عهد : اتقي الله ,,, ماذا فعلت لك ِ لتستحق كل هذا ؟؟

أمدركة ما ذا يمكن أن يحدث ؟؟

ممكن أن تنفصل ريم عن رائد ,,, و هذا كله بسببك !

شيماء : و هذا ما أسعى إليه !

عهد : هل جننتي .؟؟؟؟
لقد تزوج رائد و انتهى الأمر ,,, اتركيه و شأنه !
لو كان يحبك لما تزوج ريم !

شيماء : لا يهمني إن كان يحبني أو لا ,,,,, المهم أنني أحبه و سأسعى جاهدة بأن أبعد تلك الحمقاء عن طريقي فما هي إلا حشرة ً مزعجة تحلق في أجواء حياتي !

عهد :أهذا جزائها بأنها ساعدتك ؟!

شيماء : لم أطلب منها ذلك !!!!!!! فلتذهب إلى الجحيم !

----------


## P!nk Cream

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

حاولت ريم جاهده النهوض من على الأرض ,,,,,,,

نظرت إلى وجهها في المرآه ...

تحسسته .... يا الهي ............. بكت و بكت ,,, لقد تشوه و جهها !

تذكرت الصوره التي رآها رائد في حقيبتها ,,,, و تذكرت أيضا ً أنه ألقاها بعيدا ً ,,,,

بحثت في الأرض و تحت السرير ,,, و أخيرا ً وجدتهــــــــــــــا !!

نظرت إليها فلم تجد إلا صورة ً لشاب وسيم ,,,, و كتب خلف الصورة أجمل ما قيل عن الحب و الغرام !

استطاعت ريم أن تفهم بذكائها ...أن رائد قد فسر ذلك خطأ !

و لكن كيف لتلك الصوره أن تصل إلى حقيبتها ؟؟

إنها لم تفارقها البته !

اكتفت ريم بقول : حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل !

واتجهت إلى الحمام و غسلت وجهها الملطخ بالدم ... و من ثم توضأت ,,,,

ذهبت حيث الخزانه الصغيره التي علّقت في غرفة الملابس ,,,,

فتحته و أحضرت الضماد ,, و اتجهت نحو المرآه ... و ضعت المطهّر ,, و من ثم أغلقت الجرح بالضماد ,,

لقد كان الجرح كبيرا ً ,, يكاد يحتل نصف رقعة وجهها !

إنه مؤلـــــــــــــــــــــم !!

لبست عبائتها ,, و اتجهت حيث القبله ,,,,

صلّت ركعتين ,,, و بعد أن انتهت .. رفعت يديها نحو السماء .... و أخذت تمتم ببعض الدعاء في جوف ذلك الليل ,,,

اللهم إنك تعلم إن رائد قد ظلمني ,,, و تعلم أنني لم أفعل ما يغضبك ,, فيا رب أظهر براءتي ,,, و اهدي من فعل هذا بي ,, اللهم إنك لا ترضي بالظلم لعبادك ,,, اللهم اظهر الحق يا رب العالمين ,,,

كانت في جوف الليل حيث لا يراها أحد ٌ سواه .... فقط هو يعلم ما تتمناه و ما تمتم به !

حتما ً إنه من خلقني و خلقكم ! سبحانه !!!

أخذت ريم تدعوا و تدعوا ,,, طالبة ً العون من عند الله !

و لم تنتبه لصوت الباب يفتح !

دخل رائد إلى الصاله ..... كان المكان مظلما ً ... و ما زال هاتفه النقال ممدا ً على الأرض !

حمله .. و نظر إليه ... لقد تهشمت واجهته ! جراء ارتطامه بالأرض ! و لم يعد يصلح لشئ !

اتجه نحو الغرفه ... فهو على يقين بأن ريم لم تبرح المكان البتهً !

اتجه بخطى متثاقلة نحوها ,,,

لقد كان الباب شبه مفتوح ! نظر من خلال الفتحه !

رآها كالملاك تناجي ربها .... و تدعوه .... و ياليته سمع ما تدعوا به ,, إلا أن صوتها كان خافتا ً !

يا ليته سمعها و هي تعلن برآتها !! أو حتى تبرر موقفها !

رآها تصلي و نور القمر ينعكس عليها ليزيد ذلك المنظر جمالا ً ,,!!!!

أخذت المصحف و بدأت تتلوا بعض من سور القرآن الكريم !

كان صوتها عذبا ً يتغلغل إلى النفس فيزيدها طمأنينه !
كان ينظر إليها ... و قد هدأت نفسه ! و حس بالراحه !!

إنها في أجواء روحانيه الآن !

استند على الجدار .... و أغمض عينيه .... و أشك بأن النوم قد وصل إليه !


خرجت ريم بعد أن انهت صلاتها !

فتحت الباب .... رأت رائد مستندا ً على الجدار و قد غط في النوم !

أحضرت لحافا ً و غطت رائد ... فقد كان الجو باردا ً ...

اتجهت حيث السرير ... و رمت بجسدها فوقه ,,, أمسكت بالوساده و أخذت تبكي ... تبكي بحرقه ....

إلى أن هدأت و نامت ,,,,

و من شدة التعب لم تلحظ بأن باب الشرفه كان مفتوحا ً !


استيقظ رائد من نومه ,,, و وجد نفسه مغطى باللحاف !

أدرك أن ريم هي من فعلت ذلك !

اتجه إلى الغرفه ,,, لا حظ باب الشرفه مفتوحا ً !!

أغلقه !

و من ثم اتجه لاستبدال ملابسه !!



تأجل السفر فريم لم تعد تريد السفر !

و لا أخفي عليكم بأن ريم الآن تمر بظروف تكاد تكون من أقصى الظروف التي مرت بها !

كانت أمها أمل تتصل بين الفينة و الأخرى لتتطمئن على ريم !

و مع ذلك لم تتفوه ريم بأي كلمه !!

كانت تخبرهم بأنها و رائد بأحسن ما يكون !!

و مالذي سوف تقوله لهم ؟؟!! أتقول بأن ثمة من وضع صورة الشاب في حقيبتها ؟؟ أم تقول بأن رائد قد صفعها ؟؟!

لتزيد من قلقهم !!

لم تفعل شيئا من هذا !!

مضي حوالي اسبوعين ... و هما على هذا الحال ! رائد يحضر الطعام و تتناوله ريم بمفردهه في غرفتها ,, بينما يتناوله رائد في الصاله !

هكذا لقد كانوا يعيشون حياة الغرباء !!

لا يتحدثون أبدا ً إلا إذا لزم الأمر !

و يتحاشون النظر في عيون بعضهم البعض !!

تدهورت صحة ريم فلم تعد لها شهية للطعام !! هذا بالإضافه إلى شحوب وجهها !!

سمع رائد و هو يتناول طعامه بصوت سعال وارتطام ٍ قوي قادم من غرفة ريم !

قفز من فوق الأريكه و أسرع محاولا ً فتح الباب ,, و لكنه كان موصدا ً !!

حاول و حاول ... و لكن لا فائده !!

الباب محكم !!

رائد ( بصوت عالي ) : ريــــــــــــــــــــــم افتحي البـــــــــــــــــــــــاب !!

و زاد صوت السعال حدة ً !!

رائد : ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــم !!

واندفع بقوه ليفتح الباب ,,,,, و يجد ريم على الأرض و قد بدا عليها التعب !!

رائد ( يصرخ ) : ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم !!

لم يتلقى رائد سوى جرعات من السعال الحاد !!

حملها بسرعه ................... و أسرع بها إلى الأسفل !! لدرجة أنه نسي باب الغرفة مفتوحا ً !!

شاهده رجل الأمن و هو يستنجد !!

اتصل بسيارة الإسعاف ............... ,, كانت ريم لا تستطيع أن تتنفس ,,, كان الأكسجين الذي تتنفسه ضئيلا ً جدا ً !!

و ما هي إلا لحظات حتى حضرت سيارة الإسعاف !!

حملت ريم ... و اتجهت صوب المشفى !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت تحس بتأنيب الضمير ....... يجب أن أخبره !!!!

إنها لا تستطيع النوم !!!!!

أجل !!

لا يجوز أن نفعل ذلك لها !! لقد بدت لطيفة معي !

و قررت عهد أن تتجه إلى الفندق لتخبر رائد بالحقيقة !!


ذهبت حيث الفندق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و بحثت عن رائد و لم تجده .... و عندما أخبرت الإستقبال أخبرها بأنهم ذهبوا لتوهم إلى المشفى !!

اتجهت عهد إلى المشفى و هي تضع يدها فوق قلبها . فلا تريد هذه المره أن يصدق حدسها !


كان ينظر إليها من خلال النافذه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الكثير من الأجهزه قد اتصلت بجسدها النحيل !

خرج الطبيب من الغرفه !!

أسرع رائد إليه !!

رائد : أهي بخير ؟؟!

الطبيب : ادعوا لها بأن تعدي مرحلة الخطر !! و إن لم تعديها فنسبة بقاءها على قيد الحياة ضئيله !!

حملق رائد على النافذه !!

ريـــــــــــــــــــم أرجوكي لا تذهبي .......... لا تتركيني !!!

ريـــــــــــــم سامحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــني !!



ــ رائد !

نظر رائد خلفه وا لدموع تملأ عينيه ....

ليجد عهد !!

عهد : أهي بخير ؟
رائد : ادعي لها !

----------


## P!nk Cream

عهد : هل يمكنني الحديث معك قليلا ً !

رائد : آسف فلا أظن بأنه يمكنني الحديث الآن !

عهد : إنه بخصوص ريم !

وجلست عهد مع رائد و شرحت له ما حدث بالضبط !!

رائد : إذا ً ريم لم تفعل شيئا ً !!!!!!!!!!!

عهد : أجل إنها شيماء !

لم أستطع كتمان الموضوع أكثر !! فضميرى أنبني !!

أسرع رائد إلى ريم !!

ازدادت آلامه أكثر !!!! فهاهو الآن يظلم أعز إنسانة ٍ إليه !

و هو السبب إلى ما وصلت إليه !!

أخذ رائد يبكي قرب النافذه ,,,, و شاهد الممرضه و هي تراقب ما يحدث عند الأجهزه !

و فجأه !!! توترت الممرضة و أسرعت إلى غرفة الأطباء ,, لتأتي و معها ثلاثة أطباء ,,

لقد توقف قلب ريم عن النبض .... أسرع الأطباء بعمل اللازم !! ليعيدوا الحياة إليها !

كل ذلك و رائد يموت في كل لحظة يشاهد فيها ريم !!

**** الجزء 26 ****

كانت أجواء المشفى تزيد من تعب رائد ,,,

لا سيما و أنه الآن يشعر بتأنيب الضميير ,,, كيف لا و هو السبب في ما وصلت إليه ريم !

تحسس جيبه ليبحث عن محموله .... و لكنه لم يجده !!

بحث جيدا ً ,, و لكن لا فائدة !

تذكر وقتها أن محموله في الفندق ,,,, و تذكر أيضا ً أنه نسي باب الغرفة مفتوحا ً !!

أسرع نحو الباب الرئيسي ,, و أخذ سيارة أجره ,, و انطلق قاصدا ً الفندق !

ها قد بدأت الشمس في المغيب .... أكثر خمس ساعات و هو في المشفى !

إنه يحس الآن يالتعب !

وصل إلى الفندق أخيرا ً !!

أعطى السائق أجرته ,, و شكره على كل حال !

دخل من البوابة الرئيسية !!!

شاهده موظف الإستقبال في تعجب !! كيف لا و هو بلباس النوم .. و يعتلي خفا ً لا يصلح إلا لدورة المياه !

نظر رائد إلى نفسه !! و تذكر أنه من شدة سرعته و اضطرابه لم يلاحظ ما ارتدى ! فقد كان قلبه يتمزق على ريم !

أسرع باتجاه المصعد ليختفي قليلا ً عن أعين المتطفلين !

ذهب باتجاه الغرفة ,,, كان الباب مغلقا ً !!

حاول فتحه و لكن لافائده !!

ياالهي مالعمل !!

عندها نظر إليه رجل !

ــ أأنت صاحب هذه الغرفة ؟
رائد : أتتكلم العربيه ؟
ــ أجل فأنا نزيل جديد لم يمضي على قدومي إلى هنا سوي يومين !
و بالمناسبة إنني أقطن هنا ...
و أشار بجانب غرفة رائد !
ــ أظن بأنك كنت على عجلة من أمرك لدرجة أنك نسيت باب الغرفة مفتوحا ً !!
رائد : اوووووه ... فعلا ً !
ــ لا عليك لقد شاهدت قبيل الظهيرة باب الغرفة مفتوحا ً و لذا قفلته و انتظرتك هنا !

و أخرج المفتاح من جيب بنطاله !

ــ ها هو !
رائد : أشكرك !
ــ سررت بمعرفتك !
رائد : و أنا أيضا ً ,, و إذا احتجت لشي فلا تتردد في المجئ إلي !
ــ أشكرك !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت رهف تحاول حياكة قطعة من الصوف ,, على شكل ثوب .. لتشارك به في المسابقة الكبرى !

أمل كانت تجلس بجانبها .. تلقي بعض الملاحظات عليها !

إلى أن دخل رويد !

رويد : مرحبا ً خالتي !
أمل: أهلا بني !
هل أحضر لك الغداء ؟
رويد : أجل ... فأنا أتضور جوعا ً !
أمل : هههههههه إذا استحمل قليلا ً !

رويد : هههههههههههههه حسنا ً و لكن لا تتأخري !!

رهف : أتشترط أيضا ً !!!!

رويد : لم يطلب منك أحد إبداء رأيك !

رهف : سأذهب إلى غرفتي لأنهم ببعض الهدوء ,,,

أمل : ههههههههههههههههههه لم تتغيروا أبدا ً ,,,, و رويد أيضا ً يشبه رائد كثيرا ً في تصرفاتة !
و صمتت برهة .....

و تذكرت وقتها ريم و رائد ,,,

أمل : إنني أتحّرق شوقا ً لرؤية ابنتي ريم ........ و كذلك رائد !
ترى متى سيعودوا .....

رويد : هيّا لنتصل بهم الآن !

و ظهرت من خلف الباب رهف ,,,,

رهف : هيا يا خالتي .... فأنا بشوق لسماع صوتهما ,,,

رويد : أرجــــــــــــوكي ,,,,

أمل : اممممممممممممممم حسنا ً لا بأس ... و لو أن والدكما ليس هنا الآن!

و اتجهوا جميعم نحو الهاتف .... و ضغطت أمل على الأرقام الواحدة تلو الأخرى لتكمل بذلك رقم محمول رائـــــــد !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت نائمة في السرير الأبيض ...... فتحت عينيها بصعوبة ..... لترى أنها في حجرة ً أشبه بتلك الحجرة التي نامت فيها عندما توفي والدها !

شريط أعيد عرضه مرة ً أخرى .......... فها هو الكثير من الأجهزة اتصلت بجسدها .... و و جهها و يديها

الغرفة يعمها الهدوء عدا صوت الأجهزة التي تخترق مسامعها !!

تلفتت بصعوبة لترى من خلف الزجاج ........ الممرضة و هي تدون بعض الملاحظات !

بحثت عنه .....و لكن لا أظن أن له وجود الآن !

يبدوا أنه لا يفكر بي الآن !!

أطلقت العنان لدموعها لتسمح لها بالإنهمار .... فها هي الأن ... تجرح من أعز إنسان لها في الوجود .... من الإنسان التي ضحت من أجله !!

رائد أنا أكرهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك !!!

انطلقت تلك الكلمة من داخل شفتيها .... لتحدث الدوي داخل الغرفة ! و لا أدري من أين جاءتها تلك القوة !

هرعت الممرضة إلى الداخل ... رأت ريم في حالة ٍ يرثى لها !

إنها تبكي ........... و البكاء ليس حليفها في هذه اللحظة !

إنه يعني المزيد من المتاعب !!

جاءت الممرضة على عجل نحو ريم !

أمسكت بيدي ريم ,,,, لتحاول أن تخفف حدة بكاءها !

ريم : إنه خائـــــــــــــــــــــــــن ,,,, لا يستحق شيئا ً ............ أن أكرهـــــــــــــــــــــــــه !!!!

و ازداد بكاءها و نحيبها !

التفتت الممرضة نحو إحدى الأدراج ..... سحبت الحقنة و أسرعت نحو يد ريم ,,,, لتطلق السائل الذي يحتويه ذلك الأنبوب ........ ليخترق جلدها و يسير عبر الأورده !

لحظات و سكون عم الغرفة من جديد !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

دخل إلى الغرفة ,,,,

كل شيئ في مكانه لم يتغير البته !

عدا الليل الذي أرخى ستائره !

اتجه نحو المقعد ...و التقتط المحمول من جانبه !

نظر إلى غرفة ريم !

----------


## P!nk Cream

و انتفض من مكانه و سقط الهاتف مجددا ً من بين يديه !

إنه يرن !!!

قالها بصوت ٍ مرتجف و كأنه و لأول مره يسمع صوته !

حمله من على الأرض ,,,

رائد : مرحبا ً ..
أمل : أهلا ً رائد !
رائد: خالتـ......ي !
أمل : كيف حالك بني ؟!
رائد : بخير !
أمل: و كيف تسير أموركما الآن ؟؟؟

( أيعقل أن تكون ريم قد أخبرت خالتي بالموضوع ؟؟؟ ,, لا ألموها فالمسكينة لا تستطيع أن تحتمل كل هذا )

أمل : رائـــــــــــد !
رائد : هاه !!
أمل: لم تجبني بعد ! كيف هي أموركما ؟؟؟
رائد : في الحقيقة .............
أمل: أوووه لا تخجل لقد أخبرتني ريم !
رائد : أخبرتك ؟؟
أمل: أجل
لقد أخبرتني بأنكما ربما ستأجلان موعد العوده ........ لقد أخبرتنا ريم بأنكما استمتعتم جدا ً ..
لا يهم ....... المهم أن تستمتعوا بوقتكم !
رائد : هي أخبرتـــــــــــــــك ؟
أمل : هههههههههههه أجل !
هلى يمكنني الحديث معها .؟

وقتها تلعثم رائد ,, : أوووووووه نسيت أن أخبرك بأن ريم تستحم الآن !
أمل : حسنا ً لا بأس بلغ لها تحياتي !
رائد : سأفعل ذلك إن شاء الله !

قفل الهاتف ............... و مازال غير مصدق لما حدث !

معقووووووول ريم لم تخبر أحدا ً بما حل بها !

إنها لا تحب أن تشعر الآخرين بحزنها .......... تحاول إخفائه قدر الإمكان حتى من أقرب الناس إليها !

حملته قدماه إلى غرفتها !

الغرفة هادئه ............ و نسيم الهواء في الليل يداعب ستائر الشرفه !

ضوء خافت ......... و بجانبه دفتر !

لا أدري لما ........ أو ما السبب ؟؟

فقد انجذب نحو الدفتر القابع هناك !

أهو بدافع الفضول ؟؟ أم هو بسبب غلافة و الكلمات التي كتبت فيه ؟؟

في الحقيقة لا أدري !!

كان ذا اللون البنفسجي ,,,, كتب على غلافة /

حين أرفع رأسي نحو السماء
لا أقصد التمرد ...
و لا أقصد التهيج أو الافتعال
إنما بيني و بين نفسي أسرار كثيرة ,,

قد يكون سري للغايه ,,, هذا الدفتر خاص بي
((( أنا )))
تردد كثيرا ً في فتحه ,,,,,,,,,

و لكنه قرر قراءة صفحة واحده فقط !!

أجل .... واحده فقط !

قلّب الصفحات إلى أن فتح صفحة كانت رطبة جدا ً ....

و وجد فيها هذا العبارة .......

( احرق ما شئت من جسدي فدموعي سوف تطفيه .... لكن احذر أن تحرق قلبي فأنت وحدك فيه ! )

تلأ لأت عيناه ............

يالمسكينة ....... كانت تبكي عندما كتبت هذا العبارة !

فهذا هو تفسير الورقة الرطبة !

أطبق الدفتر و تركه ماكنه .....

تحسس السرير الذي يجلس عليه ......... فلطالما كانت تجلس هنا !

نظر نحو المقعد ......... كانت هنا تحتسي القهوة !

تنظر إليه و تبتسم !

ريــــــــــــــم سامحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــني !!!

أنــــــــــــــــــــت رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعة !!


رمى بجسده فوق السرير ........ كان شال ريم بجانبه و رائحتها تفيح منه !

لف الشال بالوساده ........... احتضنها بقوة !

اختلطت الدموع ببعضها ........ فربما تحس به !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت سعيده جدا ً ........

و خصوصا ً عندما سمعت خبر ذهاب ريم إلى المشفى !

و لكنها لم تعلم بعد أن عهد ذهبت و أخبرت رائد بما حدث !

كانت تتراقص طربا على أنغام الموسيقى الماجنة !

أهو نوع من التعبير عن فرحها ؟؟؟ أم أنه بسبب الملل القاتل الذي تشعربه ؟؟؟

لا يهم .......... هذا أو ذاك ...........

الأهم من ذلك أنها الآن تخطط لكسب رائد و لو بأي طريقة !

إنها لا تحس بتأنيب الضميير ,,,,,,,

فالمهم أن تكسب هذا الجوله و بأي طريقة !!!!!!!!!



استيقظ في الصباح على ضوء أشعة الشمس التي اخترقت النافذه لتسقط على وجهه !

لقد كان يشعر بالتعب الشديد ,,,, و لكنه يجب أن يذهب إلى ريم ,,,, فالبلمؤكد هي بحاجة ٍ إليه الآن !

أسرع باتجاه الحمام ليغسل وجهه !

غسل وجهه بالماء البارد ....... نظر إلى المرآه ........ يا الهي !!!!

إنه يبدوا شاحب اللون !

أهو السبب فيما وصلت له ريم ؟؟!!

أم .... أم شيماء تلك الحقيرة ؟؟!!

شيماء .......سأريك ِ و لن أغفر لك أبدا ً !!!!!!!!!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت تغط في نوم عميق ..... لا تفرّق بين الليل و النهار !!

كله على حد السواء ,,,,

فتحت عينيها ...... لتجد الممرضة تقف فوق رأسها !

ــ صباح الخير !

ــ تبدين بصحة ٍ جيده هذا اليوم !
ريم : حقا ً !

ــ أجل !

ــ على كل ٍ الآن موعد الغداء ..... هل تفضلين تناوله أم ... تريدين مني إعطائك إياه بالمحلول ؟؟
ريم : لا فرق عندي !

ــ حسنا ً إنني أفضل إعطائك إياه بالمحلول ........ فلا يجوز لك عمل أي ّ مجهود !

وقتها دخل رائد إلى الغرفة !!

ــ أوووووووه لقد جئت في الوقت المناسب !
رائد : أهي مستيقظة ؟
ــ أجل و تبدوا أفضل هذا اليوم !

اقترب رائد من ريم !

أدارت ريم بوجهها و كأنما تحاول أن تتهرّب من نظرات رائد !

ريم : من الأفضل أن تعطيني الحقنة الآن !

ــ حسنا ً كما تريدين !

أعطت الممرضة الحقنة لريم ,,,,,,, و اتجهت نحو الباب ,,,, و خرجت !!

لم يبقى سواهما !

أمسك رائد بيد ريم بحرارة ,,,,,,,,,,,,

رائد : ريم سامحيني !! لقد أخطأت !!

بكت ريم ......... الآن فقط أدركت أنك المخطئ ؟؟؟!!!

و لكنها لم تنطق هذه الكلمة !

رائد : أرجوكي يا ريـــــــــم !! اعطني فرصة ً أخرى ؟!

ريم : أخـــــــــــــــــرج .......... لا أريد أن أرى أحدا ً ................ أخرج من الغرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــة !!

و ازدادت في بكاءها !!

لم يجد رائد بدا ً من سماع كلامها !!

إنها بحاجة للراحة الآن !!

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 27 ****



خرج رائد من غرفة ريم و هو يشعر بتأنيب الضميير !!

كيف لا و هو السبب في ذلك ؟!

و لكنه تذكر شيماء ............... أجل شيماء !!

أسرع نحو سيارته .......... و اتجه صوب الفندق الذي تقيم فيه شيماء !!

لم يمضي الكثير حتى وصل أخيرا ً ,,,,,

نزل من السيارة و اتجه صوب موظف الإستقبال !!

طلب رقم غرفة شيماء ,,,,,,,,

ــ إنها الغرفة رقم (( **** ))

رائد : أشكرك !

و صعد إلى المصعد .........


كانت تستعد للخروج الآن !! فها هي كعادتها مازالت في ملابسها الماجنة !
فتحت الباب لتفاجأ ...........

شيماء : رائـــــــــــــــــد !!

رائد : أجل هو بعينه !

شيماء تفضل بالدخول !
دخل رائد إلى الغرفة و الشرر يتطاير من عينيه !

رائد ( بغضب ) : شيماء ما ذا فعلتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شيماء : بشأن ماذا ؟
رائد : بشأن ريـــــــــــــم طبعا ً !!

و رفع يده و بكل قوته صفع شيماء !!!

سقطت شيماء على الأرض !

رائد : أنا أكرهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ,,,,,,,,, أفهمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــتي !!!!!

نظرت شيماء إلى رائد بنظرة رجاء ... أو ربما خوف .... أو ربما للشفقة .......

في الواقع لا أدري خليط من النظرات اختلطتت ببعضها البعض !!

ذهب رائد تاركا ً شيماء غارقة وسط دموعها !!





كانت هنادي في ذلك الوقت تجلس على مكتبها ,,,,,,,,

ــ مرحبا ً هنادي !

نظرت هنادي إلى الأعلى فلم تكن سوى سمر !
هنادي : أهلا ً سمر !
سمر : آمل ألا أكون قد أزعجتك !
هنادي : على العكس لكم سررت بقدومك !
سمر : أحضرت لك ِ مفجأة !

و ظهر من خلف الباب .... حنان و حلا و سديم و تامر و أمجد ....

لقد كانت هنادي سعيدة ً جدا ً بقدومهم إليهم ....... و كم هم الآن في شوق لرؤية ريــــــــــــــــم !!

سمر : هل اتصلت بك ِ ريم ؟
هنادي : لا لم تتصل !
سمر : آمل أن تكون بخير !
هنادي : لا تقلقي ....... فوالدتها تتصل عليها من فترة لأخرى !
سمر : هذا جيد !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ــ سيأتي عمار اليوم !

رهف : و ماذا يعني ؟

أمل : لا أدري .... أنت تعلمين أن عمار سيعمل مع والدك في الشركة ,, ربما يريده والدك لأمر هام !
رهف : و ما المطلوب مني ؟؟
أمل : لا شئ فقط ... لازميني في المطبخ !
رهف : حسنا ً لا بأس !

اتجهت رهف وقتها إلى غرفتها ... فهي للآن لم تنتهي من واجباتها !

و دخلت أمل عليها فجأة ....

أمل : هل انتهيتي من عمل واجباتك ؟
رهف : ليس بعد !
أمل : رهف ...... في الحقيقة أود أخذ رأيك في موضوع مهم !

اعتدلت رهف في جلستها ....... خيرا ً خالتي !

أمل : كنت مترددة ً في إخبارك بشأن هذا الموضوع ...و لكن تحت إلحاح والدك ... لم أجد بدا ً من إخبارك به ...

رهف ............... اليوم سيتقدم عمار لخطبتك !

رهف : !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أمل : فكري جيدا ً بالأمر ..... إنه شاب طموح ..... أنا اعلم أن هنالك فرق بيننا و بينه .... و أنه من أسرة متوسطة الحال ........ و أنت الآن ابنة المليونير ........ و لكن المال ليس كل شئ !!

رهف : عمـــــــــــــــار .... هذا مستحيــــــــــــــــــل !!

أمل : و لما ؟؟

رهف : لا أدري .... فأنا لا أشعر بشئ نحوه ........ إنني أعتبره أخا ً لي ليس إلا !

أمل : سيتغير كل شئ صدقيني .....

فكري في الأمر و لا تتسرعي !!


خرجت أمل من الغرفة تاركة ً رهف تبحر وسط أفكارها ........... أيمكنها حقا ً أن تتزوج من عمار ؟؟؟

اووووووووووه لا أدري ....... على كل لا بأس بقليل من التفكير !


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت ملقاة على الأرض ,,,,,,

تبكي ألما ً ......... كيف علم بالأمر !!

ريــــــــــــــــم أنا أكرهـــــــــــــــــــــــــك !!!

لم تستحمل الصدمة ,,, و خصوصا ً أنها تلقته ممن تحب !

تبا ً لكِ يا ريم ........... سأريك ِ .... لن أدعك تهنإيين بلحظة مع رائد




خرج من الغرفة التي تقيم فيها تلك الحمقاء !

شعر بالراحة جرّاء ما عمله !

نعم .... إنه يحس بالراحة !!!!! من تأنيب الضميير !

اتجه نحو المشفى و التي تقيم فيه ريم !!


لم تمضي سوى بضع دقائق حتى وصل !

أسرع إلى غرفتها ....... و دخل !

رآها تجلس فوق السرير .... تتناول طعام الغداء !

و ما إن نظرت إليه حتى توقفت عن الأكل !

----------


## P!nk Cream

تقدم نحوها بخطوات بطيئه ......

فهو بالكاد يستطيع أن يحمل جسده .....

جثى على ركبتيه ......... ريم .......... سامحيني !

لقد أسأت الظن بك ِ ..... صدقيني ..... شيماء من فعلت كل هذا .... لا لأجل شئ بل لأنها كانت تريد الانتقام مني !!

لقد انتهت شيماء من حياتي الآن !!

فلنبدأ صفحة جديدة .... تختلف تماما ً عن سابقتها !!

أعدك بأنني لن أفعل مثل ما فعلت ..... سأتأنى في المرة القادمة !!

أعدك !!

و رفع رأسها نحوه ...........

ريم أنا أحبك ........... صدقيني ....

تلألأت عينا ريم بالبكاء ..........

و ارتمت في حضن رائد كطفله صغيرة ........

ريم : لم أتصور أن تفعل هذا بي ...... ,,, أنا لم أفعل شيئا ً !!

رائد: للأسف لقد علمت و في الوقت الضائع ,,, ريم أنا المخطئ .... أنا السبب فيما وصلتِ إليه ..........

و مسح دموع ريم من على وجنتيها ,,,,, لا أريد أن أراها مجددا ً ....

ابتسمت ريم ... ابتسامة كانت تشع دفئا ً و حنانا ً .......

ريم : حاضــــــــــــر !

رائد : و الآن على أن أنجز بعض الأوراق المهمة .... لنسرع في الخروج من هنا !

ريم : لا تبتعد عني أرجوك !

رائد و هو يمسح على رأس ريم : لا تقلقي ... لن أبتعد عنك ِ مجددا ً .... فقط بضع دقائق !

و خرج رائد من الغرفة !


عاد الهدوء مجددا ً إلى الغرفة ...

قد لا أخفي لكم سعادة ريم ...

و قطع شرودها صوت دخول الممرضة ,,,,

الممرضة : أهو زوجك ؟

ريم : أجل ! ,,, إنه يبدوا شاحب الوجه !

الممرضه : هذا طبيعي .. إنه يأتي إلى هنا في اليوم أكثر من مره !

لا أظن بأنه ذاق طعم النوم !

لم تستطع ريم أن تخفي علامات الدهشة التي ارتسمت على وجهها .......... أحقا ً يمكن أن يكون ذلك ؟!

ريم : هل كان يأتي حقا ً ؟!

الممرضه و هي ترتب بعض الأدويه .......... أجل !

أطرقت ريم رأسها .... فلقد ظلمته الآن هي الأخرى !


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

مازالت غارقة ً في التفكير !

كيف لا ... و هذه هي النقطة التي ربما ستغير مجرى حياتها !

فزواجها من عمار يعني الكثير !

البعد عن القصر .... و ابتداء حياة ٍ جديدة ..... و تحمل مسؤوليه !

إنها على أعتاب الجامعه .... و قد قررت أن تدخل قسم الإدارة و الأعمال !

فهي تطمح بالعمل في شركة والدها !

ارتمت بجسدها فوق السرير ..........

ما زالت الفرضيات تحوم حول رأسها .........

إلى أن جاء ذلك الصوت ..... ليقطع شرود تلك الكائنة !

تفاجأت !!!! إنه عمــــــــــــار !!!!!!!!!!

لا أدري لماذا أجابت على الهاتف بسرعه !

عمار : مرحبا ً
رهف : أهلا ً عمار
عمار : كيف حالك يا رهف ؟؟
رهف : الحمد لله ..

كان الصمت سيّد الموقف ........

إلى أن جاءت اللحظة الحاسمة ............
لتنتطلق تلك الكلمة من داخل شفتي عمار ... و تخترق أذنى رهف ... لتستقر داخل قلبها !

عمار : رهف أنا (((( أحبـــــــــــــــك ))))

هل تقبلين بي زوجا ً لك ِ ؟!

تفاجأت رهف !! فقد قالها عمار هكذا بلا مقدمات !!

عمار : أعلم أنني قد تسرعت !! و لكني أحبك !! صدقيني .......

لكم كنت في انتظار أن تكملي مرحلة الثانويه .... لأفاتحك في الموضوع !!

إنني سأعمل الآن في شركة والدك و لا أجد مانعا ً في الزواج ... و خصوصا ً أنني على مقدرة ٍ من تحمل المسؤولية !

رهف ... خذي وقتك ... و آمل أن تتريثي في الموضوع ........

رهف : عمار أنا لم أقصد !!

فقط أنا لا أعرفك جيدا ً .. و يصعب علي ّ الحكم بنعم أو لا !

إنني بحق أفكر جيدا ً بالموضوع ...

عمار : يكفي أن فترة الخطوبة ستزيد من معرفتنا ببعض !

يمكننا تمديدها لسنه أو لسنتين !

لست مستعجلا ً على الزواج الآن .............. فقط خطووووووووووووووووووبه !!!!!!!!

رهف : اممممممممممم لا بأس سأفكر في الأمر !

عمار : وعد !

رهف : ههههههه وعد !

عمار : حسنا ً إلى اللقاء !

رهف : إلى اللقاء !!

عمار : رهـــــــــــف !!!!!!!!

رهف : ماذا ؟!

عمار: أنا أحبـــــــــــــك أحبـــــــــــــــك أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــك !!!!!!!!

رهف : بشئ من الخجل : عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــار !

عمار: ههههههههههههههه أحبك و أنتي تخجلين !!!

رهف : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حسنا ً الأن خالتي تريدني !

عمار : سآتي إليكم الآن!

رهف : حسنا ً !!!!!! لا بأس بالإزعاج الآن !

عمار: ههههههههه هل أصبحت مزعجا ً ؟؟!!!!

رهف : أنت كذلك منذ وقت ٍ طوووووييييييييل !

عمار: ههههههههههه حسنا ً أراكي غدا ً في الجامعه !

رهف : اممممممممممممم حسنا ً و هو كذلك !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت ريم في ذلك الوقت تستعد للخروج من المشفى ... بعد قضاء ما يقارب أسبوعين !

لقد بدأت تتماثل في الشفاء !

رائد : حبيبتي ... سأذهب لعمل بعض الاجراءات !

ريم : حسنا !

و خرج رائد من الغرفة !

و مازالت هي تنظر إلى الباب الذي اختفى ورائه ...

لتظهر من بعده بدقائق معدوده ................ شيماااااااااااااااء !!!

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 28 *****


حرّكت ريم عيناها ...

و دققت النظر جيدا ً نحوها !

الحمد لله !!!!

و تنهدة تنهيدة ارتياح فلم تكن تلك سوى فتاة تشبه شيماء كثيرا ً ,,,

أحضرت ريم الحقيبة و وضعت بها ثيابها و مستلزماتها !!

أمسك رائد بوسط ريم ,,,, حبيبتي هل أنت ِ جاهزة ؟؟

نظرت ريم نحوه .......... أجل جاهزة !!

أمسك رائد بيد ريم و أخذها إلى خارج المشفى ,,,

هاهي الآن تستنشق هواء ً يختلف تماما ً عن هواء المشفى ,,,

فلا مزيد من الحقن أو حتى من الأدوية !!

صعدت ريم إلى داخل السيارة التي استقلها رائد ,,,

نظرت ريم نحوه .......

ريم : رائد .... أيمكننا الذهاب إلى الحديقة العامة ؟!
إنني بشوق لرؤية الأشجار !

رائد : لا بأس ... سنذهب إلى الحديقة التي تقع بالقرب من الفندق !

دخلت ريم إلي السيارة و من ثم أطبقت عيناها ,,, فها هي تبدأ صفحة جديدة من حياتها ,, فلا متاعب أو حتى تلك الشيماء تستطيع أن تعكّر صفو حياتها !

أسئلة كثيرة كانت تجول في مخيلتها ... و كم تمنت أن تحصل على إجابة ٍ شافية !

و بما أن رائد لم يفاتحها بالموضوع البته ,,, فلم تجد غير الصمت ,,, فرائد حتما ً لا يرغب بالحديث الآن !

رائد : ها قد وصلنا !

نزل رائد من السيارة و أسرع ليفتح الباب لريم ,,,

أمسك بيديها كالطفلة الصغيرة خشية أن تفلت منه أو تضيع !

عندها تقدم طفل نحو ريم !

كان يناديها باللغة الانجليزيه ..... كان ينطق باسم .... أمـــــــي !!

انحنت ريم نحوه ,,,,

احتضنته بقوة ,,,

وقتها أسرعت أمه إليها ,,, كانت تقدم الاعتذار إلى ريم ,,,

ريم و التي كانت تستطيع التحدث باللغة الانجليزيه ,, أجابت : لا بأس .. لقد كنت سعيدة ً جدا ً
و بالمناسبة لديك طفل رائع !

ــ thank you
ريم : your welcome

و ودّعت السيدة ريم !!

اتجه كلا ً من رائد و ريم إلى الحديقة !

استقروا في أقرب كرسي ,,,

كان الجو جميلا ً جدا ً ..... و رؤية الفرح في عيون الأطفال كان أجمل منظر شاهدته ريم !

رائد : ريم لم يبقى لنا سوى اسبوعين و من ثم نذهب إلى الوطن ,, هلى تريدين البقاء هنا أم تودين الذهاب إلى جوهانسبيرغ ؟؟

ريم : لا ..... أريد الذهاب إلى أي مكان غير لندن ,, لا أريد البقاء هنا مجددا ً !

رائد: و أنا كذلك !
لقد سئمت من هنا !

حسنا ً سنذهب بعد غد إلى جوهانسبيرغ ,,, سنقضي هناك ما تبقى لنا ,, ثم تنجه لأرض الوطن !

هل هذا مناسب ؟!

ريم : مناسب جدا ً !!!


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

مر ً ذلك اليوم بسرعه !

فها هم الآن يحزمون حقائبهم استعدادا ً للرحيل !

كانت ريم تلبس بنطالا ً أسود اللون ,,, و معطف يصل إلى تحت الركبه تقريبا ً ,, و أخيرا ً لفت رأسها بحجاب ابيض اللون نقش عليه باللون الفضي !

دخل رائد إلى الغرفه ,,,, ريم أين حقيبتي ....؟

أووووووووووووووووووووووووه تبدين راااااااااااااااااائعه !

ريم : احم احم .... أنا كذلك دوما ً !

رائد : هههههههههههههههه و من ثم استطرد قائلا ً : إذا ً هيا الآن فموعد الإقلاع بعد نحو ساعة و نصف من الآن !

ريم : بالمناسبة لقد جاء العامل و أخذ الحقائب معه !

رائد : هذا جيد !

هيا الآن !

خرج رائد و ريم من الغرفة ,,,

نزلوا من المصعد ,,

اتجه رائد إلى الاستقبال,, بينما ريم فضّلت النظر إلى حوض الأسماك الذي يقع في زاوية المدخل !

لحظات و انتهى رائد من الاجراءات !

اتجه صوب ريم ...

رائد : عزيزتي ... هيّا فلنذهب !

ذهبوا الإثنان حيث سيارة الأجرة ,,

و التي بدورها نقلتهم من الفندق إلى المطار !

رائد : ريم .... هل استمتعتي هنا في لندن ؟؟!

ريم : بالطبع !! لطالما أنت هنا فأنا سأكون في غاية السعاده !

ابتسم رائد ... ابتسامة خففت الكثير عن ريم ,,,,

رائد : و أنا كذلك استمتعت جدا ً هنا !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت رهف وقتها تجلس في الغرفة ,,,,

و دخلت عليها أمل ,,,

اعتدلت رهف في جلستها ,,,

رهف : مرحبا ً خالتي ....

أمل : كيف حالك رهف ؟

رهف : الحمد لله !

أمل : أنت ِ تعلمين بالموضوع الذي حدثتك به ,,,

رهف : بشأن عمار ؟!

أمل : أجل !

----------


## P!nk Cream

رهف : في الحقيقة لقد فكّرت مليا ً بالأمر ,,, إنني لست مستعدة للزواج الآن ,,, لا أستطيع تحمل المسؤولية بعد ,, كاما أنني أريد العمل في شركة والدي إلى جانب دراستي الجامعيه !!

أريد أن أتعلم أشياء كثيرة ,,, أزيد من خبراتي ,,, لذا أنا من رأيي أنني لست مستعدة تماما ً لهذه المرحلة !

أمل : و لكن ......

رهف : و لكني موافقه على مبدأ الخطووبه !

أجل .... و لكنها قد تستمر لمدة سنه !

أمل و الفرح يملأها : لا بأس ........ عمار موافق أيضا ً !!

و احتضنت أمل رهف ,,,,

مبروك رهف !!!!!

رهف بخجل : بارك الله فيك ِ !!!!!!!!!!!

و لكن ستكون الخطبه بعد حوالي اسبوعين من الآن !!

أي عند مجئ ريم ورائد !

أمل : لقد سبقك عمار في طلب هذا !!

هههههههههههههههه إنتكم تتشابهون كثيرا ً !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت شيماء وقتها غارقة وسط دموعها !!

إنها لم تعد كما كانت !!

لم تأكل منذ تلقيها تلك الصدمه !!

دخلت عهد إليها !!

اقتربت عهد من شيماء ,,,,,

عهد : شيماء ارحمي نفسك .. لا يجوز أن تفعلي هذا في نفسك ,,,
لقد حذرتك و لكنك تماديتي ...

عندها التفتت شيماء نحو عهد و صرخت قائلة :

أنت ِ لا تحسي بي .... كيف إذا أحببتي شخصا ً من كل قلبك ,,, و هو في المقابل يبادلك هذا بالنقيض !!
عهد بالله عليكي ... أهذا تصرّف .. أن يضربني !!!!

و ما الذي فعلته أنا ؟!

عهد : ما الذي تقولينه ؟؟!!

أنسيتي ما فعلت ِ بريم ؟!

هي بسببك دخلت إلى المشفى !

لقد كانت في حالة ٍ حرجة ٍ جدا ً ,,, و هذا كله من أجل (( كذبه )) ؟!

أظننتي أنك بهذه الطريقة يمكنك ِ فهم رائد ؟! أو حتى التسلل إلى قلبه ؟!

إنك ِ لم تزيدي إلا " الطين بلّه " ,,, رائد الآن لا يفكر بك ِ أو أظنه حتى لا يتمنى أن يرى وجهك !!

و اقتربت عهد من شيماء أكثر ....

عزيزتي ... أنت ِ صديقتي و لا أسمح بأحد أن يجرحك أو حتى يرتكب حماقة ٍ بك ,,, شيماء أنا أحبك أنت ِ .... و لا يهمني الآن إلا صحتك ... شيماء أرجوك ِ إذا كنت ِ تحبيني و تعتبريني الأخت الأقرب لك ِ ..
ابتعدي عن رائد .. و دعيه و شأنه !!

إنه يحب ريم ,,, صدقيني ,,, فقط ريم لا غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!

عندها أجهشت شيماء بالبكاء ,,,

أمسكت بشيماء و احتضنتها بقوة ,,, إنها تحتاج إلي المزيد من الرفق و الحنان ,,,

فبرغم ثرائها الفاحش إلا أن والداها لا يعلمان شيئا عنها ً ,,,, فقط كل ما يستطعون فعله هو إرسال النقود إليها دون سؤالها في أي شيئ ستحتاجه !

إنه منهجهم ... و لا أظن بأنهم سيغيّرونه !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ــ أيمكنني الدخول ؟

رويد : بالطبع رهف تفضلي !

دخلت إلى غرفة رويد و التي كانت مبعثرة جدا ً !

نظرت حولي و من ثم استطردت قائلة : أظن بأنني أخطأت في الغرفة !

رويد : هههههههههههه لا لم تخطإي إنها غرفتي حقا ً !

رهف : و تقولها بكل فخر !
هيا استعد لتنظيفها !

رويد : و لماذا ؟ ستقوم الخادمة بالتنظيف ! و نحن لدينا خدم بعدد شعر رأسي ,, فلماذا أتعب نفسي ؟! إنني أحتاج إلى المزيد من الراحة !

رهف : أووه ... أجل ! نسيت أنك تعمل ليل نهار ,, من غير أن تأخذ قسطا ً من الراحة ,, يا الهي أنت مسكين يا رويد !

هيّا عن الكســـــــــــــــــــــل !! رتّـــــــــــــب غرفتك الآن !

و لن يساعدك أحـــــــــــــــــــــــد !!

رويد : أوه .... حسنا ً حسنا ً لا تغضبي ... سأرتبها الآن !

" اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء و لكني أسألك اللطف فيه "

رهف : رويــــــــــــــــــــد !!

رويد : أبدا ً فقد أمزح !

و اتجهت رهف نحو رويد و الذي كان يرتب ثيابه ... رويد كنت أريد أخذ رأيك في موضوع مهم ,,,

رويد و هو يرتّب الغرفه ,, خيرا ً إن شاء الله !!

رهف : غدا ً هو عيد الأم ,, ما رأيك بجلب هدية ٍ بسيطه لخالتي أمل ؟!

رويد : أوووووووووووه هذا صحيح !

و ماذا يمكننا أن نجلب لها ؟!

رهف : في الحقيقة لا أدري !

----------


## P!nk Cream

رهف : في الحقيقة لقد فكّرت مليا ً بالأمر ,,, إنني لست مستعدة للزواج الآن ,,, لا أستطيع تحمل المسؤولية بعد ,, كاما أنني أريد العمل في شركة والدي إلى جانب دراستي الجامعيه !! 
أريد أن أتعلم أشياء كثيرة ,,, أزيد من خبراتي ,,, لذا أنا من رأيي أنني لست مستعدة تماما ً لهذه المرحلة ! 
أمل : و لكن ...... 
رهف : و لكني موافقه على مبدأ الخطووبه ! 
أجل .... و لكنها قد تستمر لمدة سنه ! 
أمل و الفرح يملأها : لا بأس ........ عمار موافق أيضا ً !! 
و احتضنت أمل رهف ,,,, 
مبروك رهف !!!!! 
رهف بخجل : بارك الله فيك ِ !!!!!!!!!!! 
و لكن ستكون الخطبه بعد حوالي اسبوعين من الآن !! 
أي عند مجئ ريم ورائد ! 
أمل : لقد سبقك عمار في طلب هذا !! 
هههههههههههههههه إنتكم تتشابهون كثيرا ً !! 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
كانت شيماء وقتها غارقة وسط دموعها !! 
إنها لم تعد كما كانت !! 
لم تأكل منذ تلقيها تلك الصدمه !! 
دخلت عهد إليها !! 
اقتربت عهد من شيماء ,,,,, 
عهد : شيماء ارحمي نفسك .. لا يجوز أن تفعلي هذا في نفسك ,,,
لقد حذرتك و لكنك تماديتي ... 
عندها التفتت شيماء نحو عهد و صرخت قائلة : 
أنت ِ لا تحسي بي .... كيف إذا أحببتي شخصا ً من كل قلبك ,,, و هو في المقابل يبادلك هذا بالنقيض !!
عهد بالله عليكي ... أهذا تصرّف .. أن يضربني !!!! 
و ما الذي فعلته أنا ؟! 
عهد : ما الذي تقولينه ؟؟!! 
أنسيتي ما فعلت ِ بريم ؟! 
هي بسببك دخلت إلى المشفى ! 
لقد كانت في حالة ٍ حرجة ٍ جدا ً ,,, و هذا كله من أجل (( كذبه )) ؟! 
أظننتي أنك بهذه الطريقة يمكنك ِ فهم رائد ؟! أو حتى التسلل إلى قلبه ؟! 
إنك ِ لم تزيدي إلا " الطين بلّه " ,,, رائد الآن لا يفكر بك ِ أو أظنه حتى لا يتمنى أن يرى وجهك !! 
و اقتربت عهد من شيماء أكثر .... 
عزيزتي ... أنت ِ صديقتي و لا أسمح بأحد أن يجرحك أو حتى يرتكب حماقة ٍ بك ,,, شيماء أنا أحبك أنت ِ .... و لا يهمني الآن إلا صحتك ... شيماء أرجوك ِ إذا كنت ِ تحبيني و تعتبريني الأخت الأقرب لك ِ ..
ابتعدي عن رائد .. و دعيه و شأنه !! 
إنه يحب ريم ,,, صدقيني ,,, فقط ريم لا غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !! 
عندها أجهشت شيماء بالبكاء ,,, 
أمسكت بشيماء و احتضنتها بقوة ,,, إنها تحتاج إلي المزيد من الرفق و الحنان ,,, 
فبرغم ثرائها الفاحش إلا أن والداها لا يعلمان شيئا عنها ً ,,,, فقط كل ما يستطعون فعله هو إرسال النقود إليها دون سؤالها في أي شيئ ستحتاجه ! 
إنه منهجهم ... و لا أظن بأنهم سيغيّرونه ! 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
ــ أيمكنني الدخول ؟ 
رويد : بالطبع رهف تفضلي ! 
دخلت إلى غرفة رويد و التي كانت مبعثرة جدا ً ! 
نظرت حولي و من ثم استطردت قائلة : أظن بأنني أخطأت في الغرفة ! 
رويد : هههههههههههه لا لم تخطإي إنها غرفتي حقا ً ! 
رهف : و تقولها بكل فخر !
هيا استعد لتنظيفها ! 
رويد : و لماذا ؟ ستقوم الخادمة بالتنظيف ! و نحن لدينا خدم بعدد شعر رأسي ,, فلماذا أتعب نفسي ؟! إنني أحتاج إلى المزيد من الراحة ! 
رهف : أووه ... أجل ! نسيت أنك تعمل ليل نهار ,, من غير أن تأخذ قسطا ً من الراحة ,, يا الهي أنت مسكين يا رويد ! 
هيّا عن الكســـــــــــــــــــــل !! رتّـــــــــــــب غرفتك الآن ! 
و لن يساعدك أحـــــــــــــــــــــــد !! 
رويد : أوه .... حسنا ً حسنا ً لا تغضبي ... سأرتبها الآن ! 
" اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء و لكني أسألك اللطف فيه " 
رهف : رويــــــــــــــــــــد !! 
رويد : أبدا ً فقد أمزح ! 
و اتجهت رهف نحو رويد و الذي كان يرتب ثيابه ... رويد كنت أريد أخذ رأيك في موضوع مهم ,,, 
رويد و هو يرتّب الغرفه ,, خيرا ً إن شاء الله !! 
رهف : غدا ً هو عيد الأم ,, ما رأيك بجلب هدية ٍ بسيطه لخالتي أمل ؟! 
رويد : أوووووووووووه هذا صحيح ! 
و ماذا يمكننا أن نجلب لها ؟! 
رهف : في الحقيقة لا أدري !

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 29 ****

كان المنظر رائعا ً ... فهاهي و قد حطّت الطائرة أخيرا ً في المطار !

الجو بارد !!

لم تكاد أن تنهي جملتها حتى أحسّت بشئ يغطيها ,,, و أن الدفء عاد إليها !

رائد : هل هذا جيد !

نظرت ريم نحوه فأيقنت أنه من فعل هذا ,, جيد فعلا ً !

ريم : و لكنك ستبرد !

ابتسم رائد : لا عليك أستطيع التحمل أما أنت ِ فلا !

ريم : هل أنت متأكد ؟!

رائد : أجل ....

ريم : لا .... لا أستطيع .... فحتما ً ستبرد !!

رائد : ريم لا عليك ِ سأشتري واحدا ً من ذاللك المتجر !

ريم : اممممممممم ...... تبدوا فكرة رائعه !

اتجه رائد حيث العربات ... و أخذ عربيه ,,, و اتجه أخيرا ً صوب الحقائب !!

رائد : ريم ........ هيا !

ذهبوا إلى حيث تستقر الحقائب هناك !

رائد : حبيبتي .. اذهبي إلى حيث الكراسي ... ريثما أنتهي من حملها !

ريم : لا عليك فأنا لست متعبه !

رائد : إذا ً لا بأس بمرافقتي !

كانوا ينتظرون لحظة وصول الحقائب ,, و ما إن أتت حتى ذهب رائد و حملها باتجاه العربه !

و دفعوا بها إلى خارج المطار !

مرّت نفحة هواء .... تسللت إلى قلب ريم .. خفق قلبها و ارتعشت جوارحها !

و بلا شعو أرخت برأسها على ذراع رائد ... و كأنها تريد الإختباء !

رائد : ههههههههههه حبيبتي هل تشعرين بالبرد ؟؟!

ريم : أجـ......ل !

رائد : حسنا ً !!

و استوقف سيارة الأجره !!

تقدم رائد نحو السائق ,,,

رائد : نريد الذهاب إلى فندق (( مايكل انجلوا )) !

السائق : السلام عليكم ,,,

اندهش رائد ,,,

رائد : و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,,

أهلا ً أخي .... كيف حالك ؟!

السائق : الحمد لله !! ماذا عنك ؟!
رائد : أنا بخير و لله الحمد !

لكم سررت بمعرفتي بك !

السائق : و أنا أيضا ً .... فمنذ مدة لم أقابل مسلما ً !

رائد : هههههههههه هذا شرف لي !

و تذكر رائد وقتها ريم ,,,

التفت خلفه ليجدها و قد اتكأت على رقعة من الجدار ,,,,

لوّح رائد إليها ,,,,

ريـــــــــــــــــــــم تعالي هنا !!

تحرّكت تلك الكائنة و التي كانت بمثال تمثال فهي لم تبرح مكانها مليمترا ً واحدا ً !!

السائق : هل أحمل الحقائب ؟!

رائد : اووووووه أجل إذا سمحت !

حمل ذلك الغريب الحقائب لتستقر داخل تلك العتمه !

أمسك رائد بريم ,,, و أدخلها بداخل السيارة !

ركب السائق .... و اتجه صوب الفندق !!

كان المنظر جميلا ً و خصوصا ً ذلك الغيم الذي يلف السماء .... الهواء البارد .... و لهو الأطفال .. كلها كانت مناظر جميله !

كانت ريم تجلس بقرب رائد ... ,,, أمسك بها و ضمها إليه ,,,

رائد : هل تشعرين بالدفء ؟؟!

ريم بخجل : رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

رائد : ما بكِ ؟!

و أشارت نحوه ,,,

رائد : تقصدين السائق ؟؟؟!!!!

هههههههههههههههههه لا عليك ِ !

و لمح رائد متجرا ً لبيع المعاطف !!

رائد : من فضلك توقف هنا !

سأذهب إلى هذا المتجر ,,, لن أتأخر دقائق فقط !

ريم : و هل ستتركني وحدي هنا !

رائد : فقط دقائق !

وافقت ريم على مضض ,,,,

ريم : حسنا ً و لكن لا تتأخر !

رائد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه حسنا ً !

و خرج هو إلى المتجر !

بينما بقي السائق بجانب السياره !

دخل رائد ,,, احتار ماذا يختار ؟؟!!

الكثير من المعاطف بمختلف الألوان !

لمح معطفا ً أسود اللون ,,, يبدوا هذا مناسبا ً !


كانت ريم حينها ترتجف من البرد .,,, هدوووووووء يعم السياره عدا صوت صكصكة أسنان ريم !!

نادت ريم على السائق ,,,

ريم : إذا سمحت دقيقة من فضلك !!

السائق : هل يمكنني خدمتك ؟!

ريم : هل يمكنك رفع نافذة السيارة قليلا ً ؟؟!

السائق : أجل !

و أغلق النافذه كلها !

السائق : هل يبدوا هذا مناسبا ً ؟؟!

ريم : مناسبا ً جدا ً !



هذا هو !!

أجل يبدوا مناسبا ً !!

فعلا ً لقد اختار المعطف الذي سبق و قد أشرت إليه !

ارتداه ,,,,,,,,,,,, إنه يناسبني تماما ً !!

دفع النقود إلى البائع !

و خرج من المتجر يرتدي المعطف الجديد !!

اتجه صوب السيارة ,,, و في الطرق بينما هو باتجاه السيارة ,,, لمح مقهي على قرب منه !

تذكر ريم وقتها !!

خطر بباله جلب القهوه إليها !!

ذهب هناك و أحضر ثلاثة أكواب !!

دقائق فقط و هاهو يتجه نحو السيارة !!!


ريم : لقد تأخركثيرا ً !!

لم تنهي جملتها حتى لمحت رائد قادما ً نحوها !!

السائق : لقد جاء لا تخافي !!

وصل رائد إلى السيارة ............

فتح الباب ,,,, ريم خذي كوب القهة هذا !

ريم : شكرا لك !

و التفت رائد نحو السائق ,,,, تفضل !!

السائق : اووووووووه شكرا سيدي !!

و ركبوا السيارة التي اتجهت صوب الفندق !!!!!!!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,

كانت شيماء في حالة ٍ يرثى لها !!

لم تعد كالسابق !!

أصبحت شاحبة الوجه !!

حتى أنها ترفض الحديث مع أي شخص !!

و لذلك كانت عهد قلقة ً عليها !!

عهد : شيماء هل تودين الذهاب إلى الطبيب ؟؟!!

شيماء : هاه ....طبيب ...

عهد : أجل عزيزتي ........ فيبدوا أنك متعبه !!

شيماء : لا ..... أنا بخير !

و ابتسمت نحو عهد ,,, و سيأتي رائد ليزورني !!

أليس كذلك ؟؟!!

انحنت عهد نحو شيماء .........

----------


## P!nk Cream

عهد : شيماء لقد ذهب رائد .......... ذهب و لن يعود !!

أطبقت شيماء عينيها و أخذت تندب حظها !!

عهد : شيماء كفي عن البكاء ........... ارحمي نفسك ! هذا لا يجوز !!!

و ما هي إلا لحظات حتى هوت شيماء إلى الأرض !!

لتصبح جثة ً هامـــــــــــــــــــده !!

و تصرخ عهد : شيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لم تكن عهد تدري ماذا تفعل !!

الأفكار تختلط عليها في ذلك الوقت ,, لم تستطع إلا أن تتجه إلى الهاتف و تطلب رقم الإسعاف !!

ظغطت على الأرقام بسرعه ,, و هي تشك بصحة ما ضغطته !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كان عمار سعيدا ً جدا ً ,,,

فموافقة رهف على الخطبة أمر هام جدا ً بالنسبة له !!

إنه مستعجل على الموعد ,, و لكن لا مفر .... يجب عليه انتظار عودة رائد و ريم على الأقل !

إنه الآن يعد الأيام و الساعات على موعد عودتهما !!

لقد حس الآن بقيمة الوقت !!

لا شك أنهما الآن في جوهانسبيرغ !!

إنها مدينة رااااااائعه ,, و أظن بأنني سأذهب إاليه مع رهف !!



مها كانت في ذلك الوقت في المدينة ,, تفكّر في ريم ,, و موعد مجيئها !!

لقد اشتاقت إليها !!

لم تمضي بضع ثواني حتى رنّ هاتف مها !

إنهـــــــــــا ريـــــــــــم !!

أجل لقد كانت ريم حقا ً !!

مها : مرحبا ً ريـــــــــــم !!

ريم : أهلا ً مها !
كيف حالك ؟؟

مها : بخير ماذا عنك ِ ؟؟

ريم : أنا و الحمد لله على ما يرام !

لقد اشتقت لك ِ !!

مها : و أنا كذلك !!

متى ستعودي ؟؟!

ريم : امممممممممم اعتقد بعد اسبوع ٍ من الآن !

مها : تمنياتي لك ِ بالعوده سالمه !

ريم : أشكرك !

بالمناسبه ,,, كيف حال هنادي و سمر و عائلتي الصغيرة ؟؟!

مها : ههههههههههههه إنهم بخير ,, و يتوقون لرؤيتك !

ريم : سأراهم قريبا ً إن شاء الله !

مها : حسنا ً آما أن تكوني عند وعدك ,,, بعد أسبوع !

ريم : هههههههههههههه أجل لا أعتقد بأنني سأطيل البقاء هنا !

مها : حسنا ً أراكي على موعدك !

ريم : و هو كذلك !


أغلقت ريم الهاتف ,, و سحبت كميه من الأكسجين لا بأس بها ,, إنها بشوق لرؤيتهم !


التفتت ريم نحو رائد ,,,

ريم : أنا جائعة !

رائد : هل أهديك ذراعي لتلتهميها ؟؟!

ريم : يوووووووووه أقسم أنني أتضور جوعا ً الآن !!

رائد : لا بأس بقليل من الصبر ريثما أنتهى من تسريح شعري !

ريم : حسنا ً و ما باليد حيله !

و نظر رائد خلفه ,,

أتظنين بأنني أستطيع ترك روحي تتضور جوعا ً و أقف مكتوف الأيدي ؟!

إن فعلتها فلا أظن بأنني سأعيش !

و أمسك بيد ريم ,,

هيا لنتناول العشاء في أسفل الفندق !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت ضربات قلب عهد تتسارع ,,

فهي قلقلة ً على شيماء !

ربــــــــــــــاه ستـــــــــــــــرك !!

كانت تجوب الممر ذهابا ً و ايابا ً لعل ذلك يخفف من حدة التوتر التي انتابتها !

خرج الطبيب من الغرفة !

أسرعت عهد إليه ,,,,,,,,

كانت لغة الأعين هي اللغة التي تستخدمها عهد في ذلك الموقف !!

نظرت إليه و الدموع تسبق كلماتها !!

الطبيب : هل أنت ِ صديقتها ؟!

عهد : أجل !

الطبيب : من فضلك تفضلي إلى مكتبي !

أسرعت عهد نحو المكتب ,, و كانت تموت في كل خطوة ٍ تخطوها !!

كل الإحتمالات باتت تجوب رأسها !

أخيرا ً .... وصلت !!

جلس الطبيب على المكتب ,,

عهد : أهي بخير ؟؟!

الطبيب : هل كانت شيماء تلبس ملابس قصيرة ؟؟!

عهد : لا أدري ......... ربما !

نظر الطبيب إليها مجددا ً ....... : أريد إجابة ً أكثر وضوحا ً ,,,

عهد : الحقيقة ..... أجل !!

الطبيب : هذا ما كنت أخشاه !!

هل تتعرض كثيرا ً لأشعة الشمس ؟؟!

عهد : أخبرني أرجوك ما بها شيمااااااااااااء !!!

الطبيب : بعد عمل الأشعه .... تبين لي وجود خلايا غريبه في فخدها و أظن بأنها ....... خلايا سرطانيه !!!!!

و قد بدأت بالانتشار .... و تسللت إلى المرئ !

لو أحضرتها قبل هذا اليوم لأمكننا علاجها ,, لاكن الآن ... الخلايا تنتشر بصورة غير طبيعيه !

عهد : خلايـــــــــــــــا سرطــــــــــــانيـــــــــــــــــــــــه !!

الطبيب : للأسف !

جلست عهد على الكرسي من هول الصدمه .... فقدماها لا تستطيع حملها اكثر من ذلك ,,,

أيعقل أن شيماء مصابه بالسرطان !!

الطبيب : أنا متأسف أعتقد بأنني تسرعت بالقول ,,

عهد : لا عليك .... أنا بخير ,,,,,

هل يمكن شفاءها ؟؟؟!!

الطبيب : لا أعتقد .... فنسبة حياتها ضئيلة ً جدا ً ,,

عهد : سنكون مستعدين لدفع التكاليف الازمه للعلاج !

الطبيب : صدّقيني ... الصحة لا تشترى بالمال ,, و لو كان بيدي شئ لفعلته ,,,

نظرت عهد نحوه و الدموع ملأت عينيها .... : هل أستطيع رؤيتها ؟!

الطبيب : أجل ... و لكن لا تتحدثي إليها .. إنها بحاجة إلى الراحه التامة !

----------


## P!nk Cream

**** الجزء 30 ****

والجزء  الأخيـــــــــــــر


مضت الأسبوعين على خير ,,,

ريم استمتعت جدا ً بجهانسبيرغ ....

صعدت الجبال و ركبت الأحصنه ....

شاهدت حدائق الطيور ,, و استمتعت برؤيتها عن كثب ,,,

ذهبت إلى حيث عالم البحار ... رأت الأسماك و الدلافين ,,

و استمتعت هي و رائد عندما أطعمتها ,,,

رأت عجائب هذا العالم الغريب التي لم تره من قبل إلا من خلال التلفاز و الكتب !

الكثير من الأشياء التي تعلمتها ريم !

هذا بالإضافه إلى صعودها ( التلفريك ) كان منظرا ً رائعا ً و هي ترى المدينه بأسرها تحتها !

كما أنها حضرت السيرك .. و شاهدت الفيله و القرود البهلوانيه ,,,

و ضحكت من كــــــــــــــل قلبها !!

و التقطتت الكثير من الصور .... فهذه صورة رائد و هو يأكل في المطعم !

و هذه الأخرى و هما يطعما الدلافين !

صور عفويه التقطتت لتسمح لهما باعادة تذكرها مرّة أخرى !

كتبت كل هذا في الدفتر الخاص بها ,,,

أطبقته .....

و لفت الحزام حول خصرها ,,,,,

إنها الآن عائده إلى أرض الوطن .......

كانت رحلة ً جميله جدا ً ..... و بالنسبة لريم فقد تعلمت أشياء كثيره !

رائد : ريم هل استمتعت ِ ؟؟!

ريم : فوق ما تتصور !

إنها ما أجمل ما اتختزنته ذاكرتي !

رائد : لا مفر الآن ... من رؤية تلك الفضوليه (( رهف ))

ريم : هههههههههههههههه لقد اشتقت لها !

و لأصدقائي ........................... و أمــــــــــــــــــي !

رائد : هههههههههههههههههه و أنا كذلك !

اشتقت لمشاغبة رويد ... و لفضول رهف .... و لحرص أمي ( أمل ) علينا و سؤالها الدائم !

ــ الرجاء من الساده الركاب ربط أحزمة الأمان استعدادا ً للهبوط !

كان ذلك صوت طاقم الطائره !

رائد : ها قد وصلنا !

بضع ثواني فقط و من ثم وجدت ريم نفسها داخل الأرض التي لطالما ارتوت من خيرها و ترعرعت بين أحضانها !

شاركتها أفراحها و أتراحها !

صعدت إلى الباص الذي أوصلهم إلى المطار !

توجه رائد لعمل بعض الاجراءات الازمة !

و حينما انتهى أشار لريم للخروج !



كانت ضربات قلبها تتسارع ,,, ودموعها على وشك الانهمار !

كيف لا .... و هي الآن نتتظر بشوق رؤية عائلتها !

خرجت من البوابه ,,, و هي تمسك بيد رائد !

لتجد أمها و السيد سامي ... و رهف و رويد و مها و هنادي .... و باقي الأصدقاء !

كانوا ينتظرون لحظة وصولها !

و ما إن خرجت ,,,

حتى تهاتفوا عليها .....

أسرعت نحو أمها و ارتمت بين أحضانها !!

كان مشهدا ً لا يمكن نسيانه أبدا ً ,,,,

مشهدا ً قد لا يتكرر إلا في الأفلام السينمائيه !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

دخلت إلى الغرفه ,,,

هدوء عام يسود الأرجاء ...

عدا صوت أجهزة تخطيط القلب ,,,

و صوت القلم الذي ينقش على تلك الورقة البيضاء ... يدوّن بعض الملاحظات !

لا يوجد سواها و الممرضة !

اقتربت أكثر من تلك الكائنه التي اختفت معالم وجهها تقريبا ً بفعل الأجهزة !

نظرت نحوها ,,,

لا تزال كما هي ... عدا بعض المتغيّرات التي طرأت عليها !

دنت أكثر نحوها ,,,,,,

تلت بعضا ً من سور القرآن عليها ,,,

لعلّه يخفف من حدة الآلام التي تشعر بها !!

لما فعلت ذلك يا رائد ,,

لما تركتها تتعلّق بك لدرجة الجنون ,,, لقد ضحّت بالكثير من أجلك !

رائد ... ريم .... سامحا شيماء .... إنها لا تحتاج الآن إلا الدعاء منكما !!
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

تفاجأت ريم بخبر خطبة رهف !

و كم كانت سعيدة ,,,

فقد سمعت عنه الكثير و ذلك نتيجة حديث رائد عنه !!

ريم : رهف مبرووك !

رهف : بارك الله فيك ِ .

رائد : تشابهين عمار كثيرا ً و خاصة ً في الفضول !

اممممممممممم انكما مناسبن تماما ً !

رهف بسخريه : أضحكتيني !

ريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههه

رائد : ألم أقول لك ِ إنها لن تتغير !

سامي : كيف كانت رحلتكما يا رائد هل استمتعتم ؟؟!

رائد : كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ً ,,,

و التفت نحو ريم : أليس كذلك !

ريم بخجل : أجـــــل !!

سامي : إذا ً رهف ................. جهزي نفسك فخطبتك الأسبوع القادم !!

رويد : بهذه السرعه !!

لا تخافي فعمار لن يطير منك ِ !

أمل : هههههههههههههههههههههههه

و تعالت ضحكات الأسره داخل تلك الغرفة !


مضى الأسبوع على خير تمّت الخطبه بين رهف و عمار !!

لقد اتفقا على الزواج بعد عدة أشهر ,,, أي قرابة السنه !

فرهف الآن تريد العمل في الشركه !!

لتزيد من خبراتها ,,,

عمار متفهم جدا ً لوضع رهف ... و لا يرفض مبدأ خروجها و العمل !


ريم .... استكملت دراستها في الجامعه ,,,,

فمنتهى أملها أن تصبح طبيبه !

أجل طبيبه ,,, فهي على الأرجح لا تريد بأن تتكرر حادثة والدها !

كانت تجلس في المطبخ تعد الحساء !!

حتى جاء رائد من عمله من الشركه !!

لقد استقرّت ريم بمنزل مستقر بعيدا ً عن أمها !!

كانت تعد الصحون الازمه للأكل !

حتى دخل رائد إلى المطبخ ,,

رائد : امممممممممم رائحة ً زكيه !

هل أساعدك ؟؟!!

ريم : لا عليك ثواني و يكون جاهزا ً

----------


## P!nk Cream

عندها أمسكت ريم برأسها ,,,

اتجه رائد نحوها ,,, ريم هل أنت ِ بخير ؟!

ريم : لا أدري أشعر بصداع فظيع ,,,

أسرع رائد و أحضر كرسي لريم ,,,

اجلسي .... لا تجهدي نفسك !

رائد : هل تذهبين إلى الطبيب ؟؟!

ريم : لا ... لا عليك صداع سيزول بعد قليل !

رائد : لا هيّا فلنذهب ... أنا غير مطمئن !

و تحت الحاح رائد وافقت ريم على مضض ,,,

اتجهت للمشفى ,,,

دخلت إلى الطبيب ,,,

وبعد الكشف عليها ,,,

خرج الطبيب إلى رائد .......

رائد : هل هي بخير ؟؟!!

نظر الطبيب نحوه و هو يبتسم : مبروك ستصبح أبا ً !!

رائد بتعجب : أبـــــــــــــــــــــــا ً !!!

كانت مفاجأه بالنسبة إليه ,,,

طار من الفرحه ,,,,

اتجه حيث ريم ,,,,,,

احتضنها بحنان ,,,

مبروك عزيزتي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ريم هي الأخرى لم تصدق ما حدث ....

كانت فرحتها ليست أقل من رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد !!

أمسك بيدها و أنزلها برفق من فوق السرير ,,,

رائد : لا أريدك أن تجهدي نفسك ,,,

فقــــــــــــــــــط أريـــــــــــــد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه !

و أريد أن أرى أنفك كالكره من فرط الأكل !

ريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

و في الجانب الأخر ,,,,,

أحضر كلا ً من رويد و رهف باقة ً من الورد ,,,

و سلسلة ذهبية اللون ,,,

دخلوا على أمل و هي تقرأ في غرفة التلفاز !

فهتفا معا ً : مفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجأه !!!!

و اقتربا أكثر من أمل ,,,

كل عام و أنتِ بخير ,,,

يا ..

يا ..

يا أمــــــــــــــي !!

كانت علامات الدهشة التي ارتسمت على وجه أمل ,,,, و الدموع التي انهمرت من فرط فرحها !

فها هي تسمع الكلمة التي لطالما كانت تتمنى سماعها !!


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


الجميع مسرورين بنبأ حمل ريم ,,,

الكــــــــــــل يترقب مجيئه !!

و على رأسهم ...... رائــــــــــــد !!

بدأت علامات الحمل تظهر على ريم شئيا ً فشئيا ً .....

و مازالت بطنها في الانتفاخ ,,,

رائد كان سعيدا ً ..... إنه يهتم الآن بكل صغيرة ٍ و كبيرة من حياة ريم ,,,,

و الأكثر من هذا أنه سعيد ... بأن ريم تحمل توأمين !!

لذا كان يحاول جاهدا ً أن يوفرالراحه لأم أولاده !!

كان يجلس إلى جانب في غرفة التلفاز ,,,

رائد : ريم .... ترى ما ذا سنسمي طفلينا ؟؟؟!

ريم : امممممممممم لا أدري !

أي اسم تختاره سأكون موافقة ً عليه !

و قطع هذا الحديث صوت اتصال من هاتف رائد !

اضطرب رائد عندما شاهد الرقم !!

اتجه نحو الغرفة التي تقع في العلّيه ,,,

فلم يكن هذا الاتصال إلا من عهـــــــــــــد !!

دخل رائد إلى الغرفة ..... تلّفت يمنة ً و يسرى .... فلم يجد أحد !

رائد : مرحبا ً ,,

عهد : رائد ,,

رائد : خيرا ً !!

عهد و قد أجهشت بالبكاء : رائد .... تعال َ إلى هنا !

شيماء بحاجة ٍ إليك !

رائد ...... إنهـــــــــا مصابــــــــــه بمرض السرطــــــــــــــــــــــــان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تشنجنت أعصاب رائد ,, فلم يعد قادر على حمل الهاتف أكثر !!

عهد : إنها لا تريد سوى رؤيتك أنت وريـــــــــــــم !!

رائد : لا أستطيع السفر الآن فريم متعبه !

عهد : لا .... نحن هنا في أرض الوطن ,,,

لقد عدنا من قبل يومين ,,,

إن حالة شيماء في تتدهور !!

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد أرجوك !!

رائد بصوت المخنوق : لا عليك سآتي حالا ً !

عهد : نحن في مشفى ( ............ ) غرفة ( **** )

----------


## P!nk Cream

لا تتأخر !

رائد : حسنا ً لا تقلقلي !


أغلق رائد الهاتف ,,,,

و جلس على الكرسي ,,,, هل يعقل هذا ؟؟!!

أم تراه كابوسا ً من الكوابيس !

يالهي ............. شيماء !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت تطقطق على جهاز الحاسوب ,,,

إلى أن جاء ذلك الصوت ,,

ــ صباح الخيـــــــــــر !

التفتت للخلف فلم يكن سوى عمار !

رهف : أهلا ً عمار !

عمار : ماذا تفعلين ؟؟!

رهف : كما ترى أعمل !

و اقترب من رهف و همس في اذنيها ,,,

اشتقت لك ِ !!

رهف : عمــــــــــــــــــــــــــار !!

إننا في مكان عمل !

عمار : و ماذا يعني ؟؟؟!!

خطيبتي .... و زوجتي في المستقبل !

رهف : لا .... إنك هنا كغيرك من الموظفين !

باشر عملك !

عمار: حـــــــــــــــــــاضر !!

رهف : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !!

في تلك اللحظة رن هاتف عمار ,,,

عمار : إنه رائد ,

مرحبا ً

رائد : عمار أريدك في موضوع مهم !

عمار : ماذا ؟!

رائد : لا عليك سآتي إليك بعد ساعةٍ من الآن !

أغلق عمار الخط و هو لا يدري بما يحدث !

رهف : ماذا كان يريد ؟؟!

عمار : لن أكذب إذا قلت .... لا أدري !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

سقطت قطعة الصوف من بين يديها !

رائد: هذه هي الحقيقة !

ريم : إذا ً هيا لزيارتها !!



وصل رائد و عمار و ريم إلى المشفى !

عمار الذي من هول الصدمه كاد أن يغمي عليه !

دخلوا إلى الغرفة حيث أشارت عهد ,,,
لم يجدوا إلا جثة هامده تغطيها الأسلاك !

اقترب رائد و ريم من شيماء !

كانت ريم تبكي بحراره إذا أنها لم تتصور بأنها في يوم من الأيام ستقابل شيماء بهذه الهيئه !


و في حادثه لم يسبق لها !!

فتحت شيماء عينيها !!

لم تصدق عندما شاهدت رائد ,,,

ابتسمت ابتسامه ,,,,

و بالكاد استطاعت أن تنطق ,,,

رائد .... ريم ..... سامحيانــــــــــــــــــــي !!

لقد أخطأت بحقكما ,,,, و لكم أنا سعيدة الآن برؤيتي لكما !!

سامحااااااااااااااااااااااااااني !!

كانت هذا الكلمة آخر ما نطقته تلك الكائنه ,,,, لتلفظ بعدها أنفاسها الأخيره !!

ارتمت ريم في حضنها !!

ريم : لا ............... شيمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء !!

أمسك رائد بريم محاولا ً دهدئتها ,,,,

الصراخ عم الغرفة ,,,, و الفراش الأبيض غطى وجه شيماء !

لتودّع به الدنيـــــــــــــــــــــــا !!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

كانت الصدمه كبيره على ريم ,,,

إذا كانت بموقف تعجز أناملي عن وصفه !!

و مهما كتبت فلن أستطيع أن أصفه لكم !

إذا إنني متأكده من أنكم ستتخيّلونه !!!!


و في منزل ريم ,,, هدووووءءءء عم أرجاء المنزل ..... و الحزن قد خيّم على أصحابها !

ريم ... كانت كمن قد صفعت !

فهي لم تتوقع ذلك أبدا ً !!

لا أنكر أن ريم كانت تتجنب شيماء بأي شكل من الأشكال !!

و لكنها تعلم أن شيماء فعلت ما فعلته بغير تفكير ,,, إذ إن والداها لم يهتموا بها ,,, فقد كل ما يفعلانه هو ارسال المال الازم لها !

من دون النظر إلى ما تحتاجه ابنتهم الوحيده !

كانت ريم أشبه بالساكنه ,,,,, لا تستطيع أن تتحدث أن و أن تأكل كما كانت سابقا ً ,,,

رائد لاحظ هذا التغير المفاجئ لحياة ريم !

حاول جاهدا ً أن يخرجها من الدائره التي احاطتها بنفسها !

و بعد عدة محاولات .....

لاأكذب إن قلت لكم لقد (( نجح في ذلك )) !



و يوما ً بعد يوم استطاعت ريم أن تتغلب على مشاعر الحزن التي انتابتها ... إذ إنها الآن تستعد لدخول مرحلة جديده .................. مرحلة الأمومه !



صرخت ريم صرخــــــــــــــــــه قويــــــــــــــــــــــه !!


و ها قد حانت لحظة الولاده !!

رائد الذي لم يعرف ماذا سيفعل ,,,, أسرع بالتصال على الاسعاف !!

فصرخات ريم ... أفقدته صوابـــــــــــــــــــه !!


حملوها بسيارة الاسعاف إلى المشفى !

كان رائد ممكسا ً بقلبه ,,, كان يخشى على ريم من أن يصيبها مكروه ....

ساعات مرّت و رائد قلبه يتمزق أكثر فأكثر !!

و بينما هو مستغرق بقراءة بعضا ً من سور القرآن الكريم ,,

سمع ذلك الصوت !

صوت بكاء طفــــــــــــــــــــل !

خرجت الممرضة من داخل الغرفة ....

الكل تلفت حولها .... لمعرفة أهم حدث !

الممرضة : سيد رائد ... مبروك للتوأمين !

فاستطرد رائد قائلا ً : و ماذا عن ريم ؟!

الممرضة و هي تبتسم : لا عليك إنها بخير !

قفز رائد من الفرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه !!

و احتضن عمار ,,, و تعالت التهاني بين أفراد العائلة !

أمل كانت سعيدة بأنها أخيرا ً ستصبح جدّه !

و كذلك السيد سامي !


دخل رائد إلى ريم التي كانت بجانب طفليها ...

----------


## P!nk Cream

احتضن رائد ريم و قبّل يديها ...

رائد : الحمد لله على سلامتك , مبروك يا أم أحمـــــــــــــــــــــد !

تفاجأت ريم !!!!!!

و بلا شعور هتفت : أم أحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد !!!

رائد : أجل سأسمي الطفل أحمد !

أما بشأن الطفله فلك ِ الاختيار ,,,

نظرت ريم نحو ابنتها و الدموع تملأ عينيها ........ سأسميها ...... (((( شيمــــــــــــاء )))) !!!!!!

ذهل رائد !!

إذ إنه لم يتوقع ذلك أبدا ً !!

فبرغم ما اقترفته شيماء بها إلا أنها لم تفكر حتى بالحقد عليها !!

و الدليل على ذلك ... أنها ستسمّي فلذة كبدها ......... باسمها !

اقترب رائد أكثر من ريم ,,,,,

و ابتسم قائلاً : أنت ِ راااااااائعه !!!! و كم أنا محظوظ بك ِ !!!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

و بعد قضاء عدة أيام داخل المشفى ,,, عادت ريم إلى أحضان العائله من جديد وسط فرحة غامره ,,,, و أقيمت على إثرها الولائم !!

و لكم تمنّت في ذلك الوقت .......... أن يكون أباها و جدتها معها .... ليشاركاها هذه المناسبه التي لطالما انتظرتها طويلا ً !!

لذا اقترحت على رائد بأن يذهبا إلى القريه ,,,,

رائد اقتنع بفكرة ريم .....

و فعلا ً ... بعد مضي أسبوع ذهبت ريم و أمل و رهف و رويد ... و أخيرا ً رائد و السيد سامي ,, إلى حيث القريه !

كانت ضربات قلب ريم في تسارع ,,

فها هي ترى الطريق المؤدي لقريتها بعد فترة ٍ طويله .,,,,

و صلوا أخيرا ً نحو أطراف القريه ......

أوقفوا سيارتهم .... و اتجهوا ليستقلوا العربه

لحظات مرّت و وجدت ريم نفسها أمام منزل جدتها !

نظرت ريم إليه !

لقد تغيّر تماما ً !!!

نزل رائد ... و طرق الباب ..... ليظهر رجلا ً من خلفه !


كانت ريم تراقبهم من خلال النافذه !

إلى أن جاء رائد ......

رائد : ريم ..........

ريم : لا وجود لجدتي .... صحيح ؟!

أرخى رائد رأسه نحو الأرض .... أجل لقد توفيت !

رهف : يا الهـــــــــــــــــــــــي !

رويد : هذا مؤسف !!

أسندت ريم رأسها نحو والدتها .....

و أخذت تبكي .............

و لا أخفيكم أن أمل لم تستطع كتمان دموعها !


نظر رائد نحو ريم .........

رائد : سننطلق إلى منزلكم الآن !

و انطلقت تلك العربه قاصدة ً منزل ريم ...........



و صلوا أخيرا ً .............

لا يزال كما هو ..........

لا أدري كيف لتلك القوه التي جاءت لريم لتدري قضب الباب .........

دخلت ببطء ....

الظلام يلف المكان ........

نظرت ريم نحو ذلك الصندوق ....

اقتربت منه أكثر ...

رائد: لقد قال لي ذلك الرجل بأن جدتك قد تركته لك ِ ....

فتحت ريم الصندوق .......... لترى دميتها ((( ناني ))) و السجاده الحمراء التي كانت تجلس عليها !

أطبقت ريم كلتا يديها ,,,,,,,, و أطلقت دموعها مجددا ً !

احتضن رائد ريم .............. فهو بالطبع يشعر بالأسى من أجل زوجته !



و يوم بعد يوم ...........

قررت ريم بعد أن تستكمل دراستها .... و تصبح طبيبه أن تجعل منزلها هذا عيادة ً لها !

و فعلا ً !!

تحقق لريم ما تتمناه بعد سنوات طويله من الدراسه و الجد و الاجتهاد ,,,

و أصبحت طبيبه ,,,

بالإضافه إلى أنها بنت ملحقا ً بجانب عيادتها ,, و أحضرت تامر و سديم و حنان و حلا للعيش فيه !

لا أستطيع وصف سعادة ريم هذه المره .... فقد كانت سعادتها تفوق الوصف !

و خصوصا ً أن رائد قد ساعدها للوصول إلى ما هي عليه ,,,,,



نظرت ريم إلى ابنتها التي نامت في حجرها .....

فهذه الطفله هي التي ستكّمل مسيرة ريم !!

تزرع الأمل ... و تنشر المحبه بين الآخرين !!

فهنيئا ً لك ِ يا ريم ,, فقد كافحت ِ ,, و وصلت إلى هدفك ,,, تزوجت ممن تحبين ,, و أنجبت التوأمان اللذان أنارا حياتك من جديد ,,, و جعلا لها طعما ً آخـــــــــــــــر !

فنظرة منهما تخفف عنك الكثير من ذكريات الماضي !

( أحبك يا رائد )

كلمة ترددينها كل يوم ... بقلبك و جوارحك للشخص الذي أحببته في يوم من الأيام ,, فكان نعم الزوج و نعم الصديق ,,,

إذا ً صدق من قال " إن الحب يصنع المعجرات "

** تمّـــــــــــت القصة بحمد الله **


تحياتي 
صغيرة بس خطيرة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه ياخطيره
بصراحه نسيت الاحداث اللي قرأتها في البدايه
مع اني كنت متابعه لها من قبل بس انقطعت عنها لفتره
عالعموم رح احطها بجوالي واقرأها كااامله
يسلمووووووووو

بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## Princess

قصه حلوه
استمتعت بقرائتها..
ما اجمل المشاعر اللي حملتها ريم لشيماء نادره بالوجود والله
خخخ احسها بالأساطير الصراحه ما في هالأيام بنت كذا 
الا تطلع لي وحده مثل شياء الله لا يقولها خخ بوديها بداهيه .. 
<< بل بل منش اميرووه 

وحكم الله لا اله الا هو ناس تموت وناس تنولد 

مره حلوه تسلمي غاليتي على طرحها وموفقه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الروح

مشكورة القصة حيل روعه واتمنى منك المزيد :amuse:

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالقصه الرائعه 
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## الاميرات

*قصة حلوة وايد شكرا لك*

----------

